# The Official League of Legends Thread - Part 16



## Tazmo (Aug 23, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

I'm the winner.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoGO5PjzK6w&list=PLsRHGE4rw31yAZlQqff4By6lJ3EHRCB88[/youtube]


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Best way to end a thread imo tbh


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2013)

Fuck


I legitimately want to punch Regi in the face


why the fuck would you fucking be like that


fucking going on and on and bitching about such a little comment


'wah wah you're ruude'
and you're not rude by talking loud as fuck? fuck off

'you didn't even mean your sorry'
Well of course not, he just wanted to end the argument before it got out of hand because he knows your stupid ass and didn't want unnecessary drama. You however apparently do



fucking cuntface shitbag


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

Was regi wearing his douche hat ?


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2013)

Also regi's comment about people arguing against him when they're wrong is especially cancerous


like fucking hell how conceited can you be


that basically means people can't ever argue against you because you decide what's right and wrong and people shouldn't argue against you when they're wrong


retard


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

number 1 team NA
and dade is trash
and that faker guy is "kinda" good


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Isn't Dyrus like really tall and big?

Should've just knocked Regi the fuck out imo because apparently he does it all the time.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

and get kicked off the team a week b4 playoffs?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Why did you think I was serious though?

He probably would've went to jail for real.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

[youtube]q-FkX0DzMMA[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah but iirc Dyrus is a pacifist sorta


Now that I think about he, he's totally Chad from Bleach
They even kinda look alike



But yeah, he always was bigger than the other kids in school too, but even when he got bullied he never did anything back or punched them because he didn't want to abuse his height/strength


really gentle soul


Or something like that, pretty sure Dyrus once said something along those lines


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

chadyrus confirmed


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Dyrus has implosive anger.

He bottles it up until it becomes to much and he explodes.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

HULKYRUS CONFIRMED


----------



## Guiness (Aug 23, 2013)

sucks to be dyrus. he needs to find another team, him and theoddone.

like they undervalue themselves so much.

teams will want to pick up those two in an instant, ESPECIALLY Dyrus.

Regi can be a dick all he wants but he knows deep inside that Dyrus and TheOddOne are pretty much the only reason why TSM is still considered one of the better teams in NA and while Regi is no slouch himself, he is a very unpopular public figure for his shitty attitude towards his team. I would love to see Dyrus and TOO move to a different team and see how well TSM fares from there. I doubt TSM would get much further without their current top and jungler.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dyrus has implosive anger.
> 
> He bottles it up until it becomes to much and he explodes.



In other words.

Dyrus is a very _passive-aggressive_ person.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

oddone is a reason tsm is considered one of the better teams?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Wonder how Regi is going to defend himself on twitter/reddit/facebook.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

no offense to the oddone, he does his job pretty well, but saying him and dyrus are the only reason they are good is kind of ignoring xpecial and reginald

yeah reginald is a dick and his twisted fate sucks
but tsm only wins when reginald semi carries or just straight up carries
not to mention his karthus was good enough that rapidstar called it the best in the world


----------



## Guiness (Aug 23, 2013)

αce said:


> oddone is a reason tsm is considered one of the better teams?



TOO isn't that great of a jungler.  I'll be honest.

But he is one of the best in NA right now.

Remove him and Dyrus from TSM and what will you have?

Just stating the obvious. Perhaps I could have worded it better but basically those two are irreplaceable as is right now.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

actually i think oddone and wildturtle are the easiest to find replacements for. the rest aren't.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 23, 2013)

αce said:


> no offense to the oddone, he does his job pretty well, but saying him and dyrus are the only reason they are good is kind of ignoring xpecial and reginald
> 
> yeah reginald is a dick and his twisted fate sucks
> but tsm only wins when reginald semi carries or just straight up carries
> not to mention his karthus was good enough that rapidstar called it the best in the world



But we argued about Xpecial the other day. We already know he is a damn good support player for his team. I'm not saying the players on the team are weak. I even said Regi is no slouch either despite I dislike his attitude.

I just think those 2 need to leave and find some other team where they would be better appreciated because in no way should a leader talk to their teammates that way. Legitimately felt bad for Dyrus there.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

Just say remove Dyrus from TSM then what will you have. Xpecial is getting little cred too despite doing so good at All Stars and being consistent and well mannered.

Also, old but gold i guess but i died.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Reginald's champion pool is Karthus tbh.

I wonder if he'd be brave enough to shit talk Misaya or Ambition's twisted fate.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 23, 2013)

αce said:


> actually i think oddone and wildturtle are the easiest to find replacements for. the rest aren't.



I don't pay much attention to WT so I won't comment there but I do pay attention to TOO.

Won't lie. He doesn't impact as much when compared with other junglers.

But my reasoning for saying he is irreplaceable for TSM is because there aren't plenty junglers NA that are as good as TOO. The ones that are are already on teams. And which player in their right mind would want to play under Regi after seeing their best players get treated like shit from time to time? Unless if Regi changes his attitude, I wouldn't consider TSM a team worth playing for.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

inb4regifiresdyrusandhireschaoxasatoplaner


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

regarding dade
i was about to say dade>faker if he shit on him as hard as he did in game 1
but as the series went on it's hard to deny that faker is just the best mid in the game right now


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

4N said:


> In other words.
> 
> Dyrus is a very _passive-aggressive_ person.



That's not passive-aggressive, Xpecial is passive-aggressive.

Anyway, I don't understand how anyone on TSM could stand living and playing with Regi, I would physically assault him after a week of that shit


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

although i still have hope for ambitions come back in the regionals
#believe


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2013)

I didn't get really mad before when Regi pulled this kind of shit on Gamecribs


Because I was like 'meh, might be exaggerated because it's a reality show after all'


but now


fuck


I want Dyrus and OddOne to leave Regi
They're too nice to stick around that jackass




Also, I don't like Xpecial (I really hate his passive-aggressive attitude), but you can't deny that he's a top-tier support and him and Dyrus are without a doubt the best players on the team


Regi is also really important because he can carry hard, but mostly because of his shotcalling, while OddOne's strength is that he's incredibly consistent, and has great map awareness (in counterganking and stuff). Also really good synergy with his laners. 



But after this, fuck me I'll never have respect for Regi again.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 23, 2013)

I couldn't watch it on Twitch cause it wouldn't load for me for some reason
But watched it on YT

What pissed me off was 

"i contribute i told you that you are wrong. You try to contribute when you are wrong"


Fuck you cunt.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> inb4regifiresdyrusandhireschaoxasatoplaner



I would wonder if Dadyrus would say anything about it.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 23, 2013)

Like your own member told you that you are an ignorant cunt and just disregard every argument


"Oh well you are just wrong so you are basically not contributing"

How much of a fucking self centerted ignorant ugly fucking douchebag do you have to be
More at 11


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol I can only imagine Dadyrus going bat shit crazy at Regi IRL.

Would be hilarious to see.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

I would wonder now who is worse. Regi or Saint.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

saint gets unnecessary shit
saint would actually be cool to hang out with
reginald would just get annoying after 5 minutes


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol I can only imagine Dadyrus going bat shit crazy at Regi IRL.
> 
> Would be hilarious to see.



He's already talked shit about regi on twitter in the past


wouldn't be surprised if he gets extremely angry on him about this now



and I would cheer him on


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Fucking regi.

It's hilarious how lean on me was playing during the whole thing.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

I can feel the love.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wjxFWARqhus[/YOUTUBE]

This guy, lmao.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 23, 2013)

I just saw the first part where Dyrus screams "i said fucking sorry" and his headset fell off. The fucking look was pure rage.

Man i really thought that was the tip of iceberg and that Dyrus will just jump on him.



Damn. I really feel bad for Dyrus. I know it's spammed on Reddit but i really fucking hope Dyrus and Xpecial leave. 
But you know what, Reginald still won't put the blame on himself.


In other news Chausie is alive


----------



## Chausie (Aug 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dyrus has implosive anger.
> 
> He bottles it up until it becomes to much and he explodes.



i can understand, i'm the same. you try to let things go over your head, not get too annoyed, i mean, it only happened once right?

but then it happens again and again. all the little things untill you're just really annoyed or upset. and then you get angry about it. often confusing the people you're angry at, as they had acted like that towards you for however long, to little or no reaction.

and then also as it's all the little things adding up, when you do get angry, often people are too dumb to realise that it was a culminating affect of 'things', and think you're just overreacting on that one little time.

..which is even more annoying!

also to the guys on na, how come you seem to nit pick at what others do, particularly kyle? then i come along and support with absolute bullshit builds like guardian angel or frozen mallet rushing on soraka, and you say nothing?

fucking hell, i ran exhaust/clairvoyance on janna last night in that incredibly bad super laggy last game, and didn't hear any comments on it. like wtf.

it's kinda funny in a way, i don't want to stop doing it, just somewhat confusing. think the most i got was kyle asking if i could go exhaust instead of barrier in one game out of however many.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 23, 2013)

and regarding dyrus, he seems like a lovely and huggable person, i can fully see why he was getting upset, and don't blame him at all. one thing that shows that someone is a shitty human being is when they refuse to acknowledge other people, or try their best to rile someone, who is visibly upset, up. like how the guy dyrus was arguing with in that clip was.




Gogeta said:


> In other news Chausie is alive



this is a lie.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

Went on Dadryus' twitter to see if he accidentally said anything and it turns out he's either a fan of Evil Geniuses or Gambit. Depending on what happened 9 hours ago.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> this is a lie.



Please pardon my mistake, then!


In other news, seems like 2 BT's are more effective on Darius compared to 

Hydra/Triforce and BC/LW.

Whilst offering somewhat lower damage on basic attacks and abilities, his Ultimate has much higher damage and his sustain is really high enough to warrant the loss of damage *on tanks*. I'd imagine he'd do much more _overall_ damage to ADC's with 2 BT's than LW/BC, but didn't get to test that out.

Also BotRK is a stupid overpowered broken item vs high HP targets, 6 item Nasus with 500 Q dmg couldn't get me to 30 pct HP with it l0l


Thanks 4N **


----------



## Santí (Aug 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dyrus has implosive anger.
> 
> He bottles it up until it becomes to much and he explodes.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know how. But someone's voice is too damn high for a man in that chat.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

''Regi: I get fucking annoyed when you bang your desk

Dyrus: I get annoyed by shit too...

Regi: THEN LEAVE! LEAVE IF YOU GET FUCKING ANNOYED!''

I didn't realize how retarded that is until I actually read it on reddit


----------



## Chausie (Aug 23, 2013)

the guy is just a bully, saying nonsensical shit to get people riled up, just so he can continue to make them feel like crap


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think he means to actually leave the team.



> the guy is just a bully, saying nonsensical shit to get people riled up, just so he can continue to make them feel like crap



You can't say that about Vae when he's in the thread.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Lmao this fucking guy, Bronze 4 in League, playing Graves.

He said he blames mexicans for playing ranked with him and getting him from Silver 2 to Bronze 4, and he's trying to rank. Mind you he introduced me to League and played several games with me before I realized he was horrible.

In a recent game he went as Graves adc and I went first time Nasus jungle, went 4-2-12, he went 7-7-6 having a fucking support Gangplank who fed 2-8.

30 mins into the game, I was pushing bot and they engaged a 4-5 and lost, and out of nowhere they start saying I was useless since apparently the farm on my Q was low (around 90, first time Nasus nobody told me to farm it lmao)

This fucking Bronze 4 guy tells me that I should quit whining and stop blaming other people for deaths, I never did any such thing lmao. I learn from my mistakes, this guy doesn't and goes Blitz top several games because he saw online vids of it.

What?

He keeps being sentimental for being in Bronze 4 and whines how he shouldn't be in it when he takes no effort to improve himself and lies in team select that he was the first to pick lane and, and doesn't do well in lane and blames other people.

Why do people like this exist?


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Because, league would be too good of a game if it didn't have those types.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Darth is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

Darth is Hai


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Tricked me into playing Ezreal.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 23, 2013)

Those are some rustled jimmies there @titty


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

Wtf, Diamondprox has a wife? WTF?!?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]o3qaGvWt9ms[/youtube]

Dyrus Vlog about the incident.


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2013)

dyrus full of shit there...


----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2013)

When you bother an Americans stream you get today's incident. When you bother a Euro's stream you get

[youtube]GgcQX4MRgvs[/youtube]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Nah. Dyrus Tweets -



> I would greatly appreciate it if you guys could just bury what has happened today. If you guys could just find the good in your hearts to let this go and do me a favor by burying it. I want to focus on PAX and win. I will make it simple. Less community drama = higher chance of us not losing. More community drama = higher chance of CLG winning. Lets do our bests by not doing what CLG wants.





And Xpecial FB about the whole thing


----------



## Roydez (Aug 24, 2013)

Reginald is such an unpleasant person.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]snYLbwcdn-s[/youtube]

A lot of dislikes.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

I've killed Reginald.  I'm a hero!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 24, 2013)

EU LCS is on now.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo, 3-0 for Sword vs IM2.

IT'S UP TO YOU NOW, MY DARLING KTB.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

Wait............
No...no...NOOO FUCKING SHIT SWORD WILL GO TO WORLDS NO MATTER WHAT, FUCKING COCKSHITCUNT.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2013)

What is going on?

Also? Sorde mupport?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2013)

Regi raged at Dyrus

[YOUTUBE]Mv5i8x1T-dg[/YOUTUBE]

I dont know who this Sorde is
But it sounds like he is a bad support


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

These vlogs are so LQ and unattractive to watch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2013)

Why hasn't anyone given Regi a fat lip, yet?

Oh...


----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2013)

Fnatic bros WW@?


Sadly Lemondogs beat Gambit but it makes sense.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

Gogeta so late, posts about the rage way after everyone else


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2013)

WAD asked what is going on...


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

So the preferred situation for Korea imo is that SKT1 wins and Najin Sword gets a bye so they don't choke in group stages. Then Ozone will auto qualify (assuming they beat frost) and either KTB or SKT1 can win regionals and easily advance through group stages against NA/EU and SEA teams.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

Also, apparently SKT1 was scrimming Najin Sword in preparation for Ozone. They have amazing practice partners.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

Also it's sad that Gambit and EG are fighting for the third spot. These were the 2 powerhouse EU teams back in season 2. For god's sake CLG EU almost won OGN and now they aren't top 2 in a relatively weak scene? This world makes no sense. I'm going to give it to Gambit though. They are too clutch.

Also, obligatory Najin Sword hype

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQhFja-EtZY[/youtube]


When I saw that live I turned off the stream.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

I'd prefer if KTB won OGN, had to do a tiebreaker with Sword about who skips quarter finals and have KTB skip it, while Sword and SKT(regionals qualifieeeer) go through group stages.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

Sword is better in best of 3 games. I'd prefer that they skip into the quarter finals because I have absolute confidence that Ozone and SKT1/KTB can stomp the group stages.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

qt rage 
op


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

Qt rage? Where?

WHY DO I MISS THESE THINGS.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

thread was deleted on reddit


----------



## Guiness (Aug 24, 2013)

wat was

the rage

about?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

Wait wat, did Qtpie and Patoy mock Dyrus and Regi?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

FUCK I WANT TO SEE THE VIDEO.

REDDIT DISABLED SUBMISSIONS.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2013)

dat Jax play

Although i only found out of another match with Jax in OGN but the Jax rushed BotRK


See, this guy is smart he probably got Triforce after Cutlass
He saw the truth


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Regi raged at Dyrus
> 
> [youtube]Mv5i8x1T-dg[/youtube]
> 
> ...


:rofl

omg too funny. I don't care.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 24, 2013)

i really want NA to smash EU at worlds.

im tired of those cunts looking down on us. especially diamond. personally hoping meteos rips him a new one. 

at the same time, we haven't exactly given them any reason to think we are good but its not like we are behind them too. they are capable of throwing just as hard.

no offense to any europeans in here btw.

only EU team i wish well at worlds is EG. hopefully they win against GG but gotta admit, GG really knows how to pull out some clutch wins, though EG is by no means lacking in that department.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

junglers being good really depends on the strength of their lanes
but in general diamondprox is just flat out better than meteos so don't overrate him


----------



## Guiness (Aug 24, 2013)

αce said:


> junglers being good really depends on the strength of their lanes
> but in general diamondprox is just flat out better than meteos so don't overrate him



i recognize diamond's ability.

still doesn't have to be a cock about it. 

but i don't think meteos is a slouch either. wouldn't overrate him but i believe he is more than capable of performing well at worlds or at least show the world he can compete internationally.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Xmithie is da best anyways.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

meh meteos would definitely be my NA all star jungler
but he's kind of overrated



> Xmithie is da best anyways.



he's on par with meteos


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2013)

I find Nami's bubbles delicious cookies i have to acquire


----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]vNb4vKa3_Z0[/youtube]

Reginald apologizing.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

Lol so many mad people ''Omg worlds sold out, I didn't get a ticket and I already booked hotel rooms etc etc''

Wtf, don't book before you are 100% you will go dumbasses.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> [youtube]vNb4vKa3_Z0[/youtube]
> 
> Reginald apologizing.


What are they 12?

Q_Q


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]8_TxqWZGamk[/youtube]

Really well done fan made trailer.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol so many mad people ''Omg worlds sold out, I didn't get a ticket and I already booked hotel rooms etc etc''
> 
> Wtf, don't book before you are 100% you will go dumbasses.



Worlds sold out pretty quickly though >_> I did not like the "waiting room" because I waited 25 minutes to find out they were sold out. 

But oh well. I guess it's a good thing I'm not going cause its at 8 PM and I don't want to drive to LA at night and then back. But lol Travis warned people not to book hotel rooms and shit too.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2013)

So Rengar's Ult got changed again.

Now, you activate Ult, get bonus movement speed and after a few seconds can decide to cancel the MS buff but enter stealth. Still toying with "Consume ferocity for bonus effects".

Thoughts?


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2013)

LUCIAN DAT HOx99

Yo I will never play rengar, I tried him like two times....was like "wtf is this shit". 
=[
However I love Khazix


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2013)

Burn the witch


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 24, 2013)

It seems kind of like they're trying to make it an all-around tool rather just than just an assassination tool.  Would allow you to chase people better to finish them off but kind of strays from the "Kill you before you can move" goal of assassins.  I dunno, could prove to be okay.


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2013)

αce said:


> Also it's sad that Gambit and EG are fighting for the third spot. These were the 2 powerhouse EU teams back in season 2. For god's sake CLG EU almost won OGN and now they aren't top 2 in a relatively weak scene? This world makes no sense. I'm going to give it to Gambit though. They are too clutch.



It's especially because these are the two third place teams from world's last year


And now one of them won't even be there




Fuck, I wanted Fnatic to lose
Would've been so happy if it had been EG, LemonDogs and Gambit


Oh well, I suppose I can live with EG, LemonDogs and Fnatic


<eg pls>


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2013)

lol not gonna lie, i feel like gambit deserves to go to worlds more than EG.

every time i tune into ggla challenger arena i see TBD winning yet anothet bo3. 

they should definitely be in lcs. they're better than like half the teams currently in it.


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2013)

Maybe, maybe



but EG has been my team ever since they were Absolute Legends, and will always remain my team


So I support and cheer on them


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah i've been a fan of them since they wrecked faces in ogn summer 2012. And while I do prefer them over Gambit, who I am also a fan of, I still feel like EU would benefit more if Gambit were to go to Worlds.


----------



## Roydez (Aug 24, 2013)

αce said:


> junglers being good really depends on the strength of their lanes
> but in general diamondprox is just flat out better than meteos so don't overrate him


Lanes doing well depends on the strength of their jungler as well :X.
Junglers can have insane influence. And sometimes they single-handedly carry even in pro games.



4N said:


> i recognize diamond's ability.
> 
> still doesn't have to be a cock about it.
> 
> but i don't think meteos is a slouch either. wouldn't overrate him but i believe he is more than capable of performing well at worlds or at least show the world he can compete internationally.



Some professionals being cocky is inevitable. They get too much praise and therefore their skill and ego get to their head. Even some legendary world class athletes are/were cocky.
Unfortunately, being cocky is a real charm for some people.


>EG VS GG and the outcome decides who's going to worlds.
That shit is going to be legendary. It's like season 2's peak.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 24, 2013)

Got my internet fixed today.

I can finally stream multiple porn videos at the same time again.

I mean, play league properly again.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

> Lanes doing well depends on the strength of their jungler as well :X.




touche......


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Got my internet fixed today.
> 
> I can finally stream multiple porn videos at the same time again.
> 
> I mean, play league properly again.



You need to get out more.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2013)

YOU;R A GOD OF SHINOBI

cmon


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So Rengar's Ult got changed again.
> 
> Now, you activate Ult, get bonus movement speed and after a few seconds can decide to cancel the MS buff but enter stealth. Still toying with "Consume ferocity for bonus effects".
> 
> Thoughts?



Eh, in all due honesty I was liking the direction they were taking when they were removing the stealth in total. 

When you think about it, it truly was the least appreciated aspect of his ulti in comparison to the ferocity gain, the movement speed, and the massive vision, and being without a stealth would do wonders to his base stats.


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

RemChu said:


> LUCIAN DAT HOx99
> 
> Yo I will never play rengar, I tried him like two times....was like "wtf is this shit".
> =[
> However I love Khazix



Knifecat takes a lot of practice, I literally fed like 0/10 in my first 20 matches with him and his jungle is tough.

I started laning top with him about a month ago and I have to say, his top is pretty abusive and borderline cheese if you know how to bush harass and score a lvl 2 all-in kill. He can deal 60-70% of virtually any lvl 2 top's hp in 1-2 seconds and snowball like a meteor.

Very rewarding and fun to play with him if you get fed, but due to his nerfs and abysmal stats it's borderline impossible to come back with him if you fall behind.


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2013)

Rengar takes a lot of practice?

wat.

well i played him on release when he was broken as fuck but i had like 24 kills in my first game as ap rengar. 

shit was op as balls.


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2013)

also, dis lee skin = instabuy


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

AP Lion Lane Police and Based 150% AD modifier were both broken as all hell.

Now he takes a lot of practice because you have to really know the limits of the character and what he's capable of, he's fairly squishy early game and has the worst health regen in the game (4 hp/5 secs) so you have to be really careful when you do and don't trade. As I mentioned before, if you fuck up/get outplayed and you fall behind, you're likely to never come back from it and will be absolutely useless throughout the game.

If you're good with him, the only champs who can really beat you in lane (assuming you're roughly the same skill and you don't get outplayed) are: Jax, Elise, Tryndamere, and Darius.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

They changed it for the Lee skin? Thank god, now it's worth buying.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2013)

Morde support...........


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

Vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2013)

Free me from this curse.

Desolation is coming.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> Morde support...........



Holy shit shut up already.

On another note, the video sky made about hating ADC mains was really bad.
I seem to dislike him more and more each game, it's like, he acts like everything he describes is the majority of the players when it's actually a very small minority.

''Omg all the ADCs are douchebags who take the credit for everything and flame their support for the smallest mistake hurrdurr''

I've met maybe 10 ADCs like that in my thousands of games played.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2013)

Y u hef 2 be med


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

SG Udyr character interactions coming back.



> *Anivia:*
> Thaw the cryophoenix.
> Fight ice with fire.
> We shall clip Anivia's wings.
> ...


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2013)

I think his last video is just not entertaining or funny

All others have had SOME level of entertainment.

Feels like he is trying too hard. Should just stop for a while until he gets legitimate shit instead of stretching bullshit.


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

Think I'ma buy downright Darius next and run that ^ (use bro) with some full armor pen reds + AD Quints for maximum early dunkage.


----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2013)

RemChu said:


> YOU;R A GOD OF SHINOBI
> 
> cmon



To his fairness he has been here since 2007.


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

Maybe Leona after so that I can start doing some legit supporting, and not kill-lane supporting.


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> To his fairness he has been here since 2007.



I was at like, 2k posts before coming to this thread lul.


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2013)

RemChu said:


> YOU;R A GOD OF SHINOBI
> 
> cmon



7.45 posts per day isn't exactly OS loser status.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Think I'ma buy downright Darius next and run that ^ (use bro) with some full armor pen reds + AD Quints for maximum early dunkage.



No.
ArPen is baad on Darius.


AD marks and AD quints is the way to go. 
Also, 4n can confirm, considering his passive 25% penetration, AD is the best way to go. I've tested LW + BC on him. It's not as effective as flat AD. With ArPen you make your Q do more damage. Your W does much more damage with flat AD. Your Ult only scales with AD.

Just my experience.


Also,


----------



## Morglay (Aug 24, 2013)

Does Mantheon jungle still work? Or was Panth nerfed? Haven't seen it around much recently.


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Maybe Leona after so that I can start doing some legit supporting, and not kill-lane supporting.



Leona's fucking awesome dude. 

I always recommend learning at least two supports with different playstyles. If you're going to learn how to play Leona, you should learn how to play Lulu or Sona as well. Leona is in the category of supports that is forced to play offensively all the time and is centered around either initiating or peeling. Same category as Blitzcrank and Alistair for example. 

Lulu and Sona are in the utility category of support, with a more defensive focus and are more team centric.


----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2013)

You need a trustworth ADC to play leona because you go all in and if your adc doesn't react fast enough you die for nothing.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Varus and Ez are my favourite ADC's so far out of all I played.


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No.
> ArPen is baad on Darius.
> 
> 
> ...



This. Explains. Everything.

Thanks for the tips.



Darth said:


> Leona's fucking awesome dude.
> 
> I always recommend learning at least two supports with different playstyles. If you're going to learn how to play Leona, you should learn how to play *Lulu* or *Sona* as well. Leona is in the category of supports that is forced to play offensively all the time and is centered around either initiating or peeling. Same category as Blitzcrank and Alistair for example.
> 
> Lulu and Sona are in the utility category of support, with a more defensive focus and are more team centric.



Uhh.... Any like, less "fruity" and "lil bitch whore" alternatives?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 24, 2013)

SINGED TOO HARD GG


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> SINGED TOO HARD GG



4N you need to chill out. I'm playing a friendly w/ you. Of course I'm going to talk/joke around. 



out of all the people to yell at you zone in on the support role.
/rant


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Reddit post about Sky's video said:
			
		

> Adcs have ego.
> Supports have Stockholm syndrome.
> Mids have attention issues.
> Tops are socially awkward.
> Junglers are huge masochists.



Yeah just go AD with Darius basically.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2013)

> SINGED TOO HARD GG


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2013)

Better than being a yordle whore and/or a mute who is 70% guaranteed to KS the ADC with her Q.

You do not want that sort of KS potential in my recklace hands.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol you can still ks with nami or leona. Ask Darth


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Lulu and Sona are in the utility category of support, with a more defensive focus and are more team centric.



Lulu and Sona also deal some decent poke and harass at the start of the game.  And if you really want to go that route, Zyra is a monster at harass and peels.  She can easily win trades by locking someone up and walking away while her plants destroy them.


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2013)

Sant? said:


> This. Explains. Everything.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> ...



Darius's passive isn't 25% armor pen. The passive on his E is percentage armor pen. His actual passive is a bleed that applies stacks when hit by his abilities or auto attacks.

The more stacks are on a target, the further multiplied his LOLTRUEDAMAGEDUNK 's damage is. 

Although atm he isn't really flavor of the month and a lot of people consider him relatively compared to many top laners.

As for alternatives to Lulu/Sona. 

Nami, Janna, Soraka, and Nunu are more or less defensive/utility supports but since you seem deadset on Nami anyway, that's a good choice. She's considered in the top 3 of solo queue supports atm, the other 2 being Sona and Thresh.


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Lulu and Sona also deal some decent poke and harass at the start of the game.  And if you really want to go that route, Zyra is a monster at harass and peels.  She can easily win trades by locking someone up and walking away while her plants destroy them.



I'd rather put them both in the utility/defensive category though. Zyra is most definitely an offensive support champion. To be completely honest, Sona fits perfectly into both offensive and defensive categories, as well as having insane utility and an excellent team fight oriented CC ultimate. 

Sona's just overpowered like that though.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sona's just overpowered like that though.



She's not overpowered.  If anything, she's a watered down shadow of her former self.  She's steady, reliable, and versatile, but "strong" isn't a word I'd use to describe any of her kit.  She isn't good.  She is safe.  If you're doing well, she can zone people out.  If you're doing poorly, she has sustain and can assist with wave clear to some extent.

But she doesn't have any power plays aside from Flash/Crescendo and even that isn't that good compared to alot of other abilities.


----------



## Santí (Aug 25, 2013)

How many of those "other abilities" are on support oriented champions?


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

thresh is op
end of story


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Sant? said:


> How many of those "other abilities" are on support oriented champions?



In my opinion, pretty much every support in the game has a better ultimate than Sona.  In terms of damage, area of effect, range, cooldown, ease of use, flexibility.  There's a reason why Flash/Crescendo is a combo, because it's the only time that Sona's ultimate is actually good.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

Blitzcrank is the best support for Santi.

You go WIPPZY DA ZOO

and punch them in the face.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

Why are any of you bothering to debate anything with Wesley.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley is awesome, he thinks different. he isn't Bourgeois.


----------



## Santí (Aug 25, 2013)

Because the bullshit Wesley spouts is actually amusing, hysterical, and we are mostly convinced that he himself doesn't even believe the shit he says and does so just for shock value.

Whereas you, on the other hand, simply say bad things that give people headaches because we know you are 100% serious and you try too hard to make it appear that you are not serious and that you are "effortlessly trolling us".


----------



## Santí (Aug 25, 2013)

Tl;dr 

Wesley = Successful Troll.
Jiyeon = Unsuccessful Troll.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Wesley is awesome, he thinks different. he isn't Bourgeois.



Didn't Wesley say that he's a legit troll in the last thread?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtk-O1QnTQ4[/youtube]
Lol


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Didn't Wesley say that he's a legit troll in the last thread?



I didn't know that... I feel trolled now. 
my peepee hurts



Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]vtk-O1QnTQ4[/youtube]
> Lol




lol duck duck goose at the end there.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't been in the best of bronze subreddit for a while 

Need some lulz after dyrus smashing my keyboard .


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

DOWNRIGHT DYRUS,

hahahah wat a pussy


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley 

they don't understand you, but I see you are perfect. A gift of nature.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

I just realized if Ace was recording the last game I would end up in best of bronze.

That game and that smart ass fucking fizz got me heated.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

I should have added the porn guy, he was cool.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz_gQbUndAo[/youtube]

Lol, it took me a second to realize what just happened but


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I just realized if Ace was recording the last game I would end up in best of bronze.
> 
> That game and that smart ass fucking fizz got me heated.



yeah

he became a bit of a dickhead.

its been like 6 months since we last played and he changed a lot. he was never like that before.

guess that what solo q does to you. :c


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

EU Lcs in 30 minutes.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

so lemondogs at worlds ? neat


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

When I wake up fnatic better be first and gg is going to finals.


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Wesley
> 
> they don't understand you, but I see you are perfect. A gift of nature.


In fact, you could even say that he is a Force of Nature. 


4N said:


> yeah
> 
> he became a bit of a dickhead.
> 
> ...



ace hasn't even played solo queue lol. He's still refusing to play ranked. 

And his irl friends are just as bad if not even worse. 

He's going through some pretty large irl changes so excuse him for his attitude if he ever sounds condescending. He's just being ace. You should have seen him debate in the battledome/library lol.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

looks like gambit aren't going to worlds


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2013)

It's only Game 1, but yeah Gambit is definitely off their game. Although these Lee Sin plays are holy shit. Can't nobody say Diamond doesn't have the Lee mechanics.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

gambit are playing terrible lol, i fully expect eg to qualify


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2013)

lol everyone should know by now not to count Gambit out just because they lose a game 1.

God Jason Kaplan makes me cringe. He even says random shit during the game that's completely unrelated to what's going on.

lol @ Kobe being on the analysis desk for EULCS.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

darien has been playing like shit all season especially when behind


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> darien has been playing like shit all season especially when behind



Uhm, not really. If you compare his stats with the top laners of the other top 4 teams, his gpm/cs/and kda are all really close. If anything, he's been a consistent player and is holding his own whether or not he wins or loses his lane. 

His performance last game was controversial. Sure you could call him out for being caught out having a low kda, but he was playing shen. The whole strategy with having a Karthus/Shen is to have Shen splitpushing and trying to apply pressure throughout the game. Sadly, the rest of his team was incapable of applying any pressure and since Alex is the shotcaller of the team, not Darien, it's really Alex that should be called out for making the call for Darien to splitpush.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

his stats are good ? really ? i haven't been watching eu lcs that much but whenever i do i'm seeing darien not give any fucks and dying for nothing


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> In fact, you could even say that he is a Force of Nature.
> 
> 
> ace hasn't even played solo queue lol. He's still refusing to play ranked.
> ...



wat

0_0

im talking about a friend i invited to play with us. used to be bronze 5 and now is silver so i know he went through a harsh journey. used to be alot like me in terms of attitude but he is more of a dick now.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

how the fuck is a 2.6 kda good and consistent ? that fucking sucks dude, your argument is shit


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2013)

fuck kda cronos.

look at his gpm and tell me it's not consistent compared to soaz's or zorozero's. If you have the same amount of gold your opponent does what does it matter if you're 0/3 and they're 3/0?


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2013)

wtf why did eu start at 9 fucking AM


so early



If I knew that I wouldn't have gone back to sleep when I woke up earlier lol





but yeay EG is one game up


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

uhm, idk.. map presence ? while he's dead lots of stuff can happen that can fuck his team up


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

eu is going to get fucked at worlds


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

I didn't like EG's comp in the second game. Seemed so weird.... Aatrox, Amumu, Zyra, Caitlyn, Thresh. Not sure what it was suppose to be, I guess a combination of poke and hard engage.


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2013)

welp


make me proud EG


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> gambit are playing terrible lol, i fully expect eg to qualify



Premature post is premature.


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn             



Oh well, I suppose Gambit has a slightly better shot at doing great in World's with their patented bootcamping


And I still have LemonDogs to support :3


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

sigh

ah well

can't say i didn't expect GG to pull out the wins in the bag. for some reason they do their best when they are under extreme pressure. like its a fcking steroid for them or something.

gg eg.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn, what a 180 from Gambit after that first game.


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

diamond and alex carrying gambit
what else is new

gambit really is the most clutch team in league


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

> And his irl friends are just as bad if not even worse.



what is this?



also, yes, i wrote the book on being a condescending dick head
but i'm not sure when you met my friends


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R67RYaEtlJY[/youtube]

Looks interesting, I'll try it for variety's sake. Which champion would be the best for this role though?


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

Zac, Jarvan, Lee Sin, Udyr
Elise, Evelynn, Nocturne, Master Yi, shaco,etc.

Just do your red first (the red gives you a lot of povver), invade their red(don't be seen DUH), vvait in bush , tell ur team vvat ur doing in case shit goes sour. Let them kill their red and you kill them so you get double buff and first blood.

Ignite and vvhatever vvorks vvith this. VVorks best vvith you knovv damage dealing junglers. Probably the most fun aspect of jungling is that cheesy shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Ace why are you the way that you are?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Also, Gogeta, since you hit plat are you going to EUW now?


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow i was up at like 3 am est, and I think that EU lcs was on....still going on? wow


----------



## Maerala (Aug 25, 2013)

l0l @ lemondogs all running around with Banshee's Veil.

Ashe is sad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Maybe Leona after so that I can start doing some legit supporting, and not kill-lane supporting.



She is a kill-lane support.

One that might not earn you a report.



Jiyeon said:


> Why are any of you bothering to debate anything with Wesley.



Agreeing with Jiyeon, I'm amazed.

All of you talking to Wesley are just crazed.



RemChu said:


> Zac, Jarvan, Lee Sin, Udyr
> Elise, Evelynn, Nocturne, Master Yi, shaco,etc.
> 
> Just do your red first (the red gives you a lot of povver), invade their red(don't be seen DUH), vvait in bush , tell ur team vvat ur doing in case shit goes sour. Let them kill their red and you kill them so you get double buff and first blood.
> ...



Except you don't let them finish their red.

You don't want them to get Level 3 you want them dead.


Also has anyone yet to try support with Morde?

Me constantly asking is making me bored.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Why does Rem use Vx2 for W?


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2013)

Because of Eridan


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

So my friend who also mains ADC is dead set on the fact that this Vayne built correctly, he thinks I'm shit for saying that you don't build PD and SS on Vayne.

''You even watch OGN dude, how do you not know this is how Koreans build her''
Except they don't build her like this, they did it a few times


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Also, he removed me from friends after I told him that he builds like a retard but manages somehow anyway


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, Gogeta, since you hit plat are you going to EUW now?



How much do you want me

Hopefully i'll get myself to go to the bank the next few days, so it'll be a short while but yeah i am eventually gonna come to EUW


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

You can always go BoTRK/SS/PD/LW/IE on Vayne.

I don't know why you act like such a build is so inane.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 25, 2013)

Kyle's offering to do my makeup.

halp


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> You can always go BoTRK/SS/PD/LW/IE on Vayne.
> 
> I don't know why you act like such a build is so inane.



It's stupid as fuck to skip defensive items.

I don't care how good you are, you get a god damn defensive item and you don't run around without either LW or IE at 40 min.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Kyle's offering to do my makeup.
> 
> halp



wat no

stahp tryna ruin mah street cred. 

/thuglyfe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Defensive items are usually good, I can agree.
But I don't think it is necessary every game, if you ask me.
Sometimes there is nothing to use Quicksilver Sash.
Sometimes buying a Guardian's Angel is quite rash.
With extra movespeed you can better reposition an ult tumble.
So long as you have good mechanics and don't begin to fumble.
That extra attack speed and crit will make you hit like a truck
So it's for those who believe the best defense is a good offense. Just dont suck!


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

oh god 

wad pls



that was actually pretty good tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

WAD you're not even a good ADC, why are you talking.

You have no idea what you're on about, in late game you should ALWAYS have a defensive item, it can be Warmogs, FM, Veil, Randuins, MS or even GA, but you need to have ONE OF THEM.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys
you know whos bad?
us

Also Vayne is perma ban :S
I think i'll begin to play Trist or Cait.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Your opinion means literally nothing to me Vae.
There is no need in 100% of scenarios of the games you play.
To have a defensive item, that is purely a point of preference.
But keep on only utilizing tools if only in OGN you can reference.


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

if you don't play the game the way vae wants it to be played you're bad


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like I was right about the results. Why is Xpeke such a god?


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

sexpeke*

get it right


----------



## Maerala (Aug 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqwg_vWjsfg[/YOUTUBE]

Dlift's legs tho.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

wat adrian

pls

at least look for something more krepo


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

I really question why only Europe likes to play Aatrox.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Probably because Europe is the worst competitive region at the time being.
Everyone else is capable of knowing why he's bad, something they're not seeing.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

Well these guys are pros and not bad really. I am sure the top 3 Eu teams can beat the Americans bar cloud 9 since we hardly see C9 go against teams that don't throw every week.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Your opinion means literally nothing to me Vae.
> There is no need in 100% of scenarios of the games you play.
> To have a defensive item, that is purely a point of preference.
> But keep on only utilizing tools if only in OGN you can reference.



And yet, your opinion on ADC means nothing to me either, it's not my problem if you don't know how to play the role.

Ace, I can accept other ways to play but claiming that playing ADC without a defensive item at 50+ min is not ''good''.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

I think I accidentally a word.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

So you basically refute my argument by also calling it an opionion.
Then you express another one parading it as fact to which you hold dominion.
I can't help but laugh at your flawed logic and reasoning, it is quite tragic.
But keep on copycatting and sheeping, believing illusions to be magic.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

''Sheeping'' because I do the best thing available? Please WAD, your logic is just as dumb as mine.

Sorry that I don't feel like doing pointless shit I know is bad, such as playing Mordekaiser support.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

As I stated previously, defensive items are usually a wise choice.
But to say that they're always necessary, is absolutism's voice.
The beauty of this game is there's never a set formula to follow.
To believe otherwise makes me believe ones judgment is hollow.
There's scenarios where defensiveness comes from good peel.
Or when with excellent play you can spin around like a wheel.
All I'm saying is that foregoing defense for offense is not necessarily a mistake.
Because for all you know that extra damage can make or break.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

So who has more impact?

NA adc's or EU midlaners?

how bout the junglers?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

I would say EU midlaners have more impact on their team's game rather than NA adc would on theirs.

But not really a fair question to ask imo. ADCs by themselves require the support to carry them through the laning phase so yah.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

rofl gambit 

also, how was the fnatic match ?


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

the better question would be

chinese adc's 
or
eu mid laners



adc's in NA don't even carry their teams that much anymore
even doublelift doesn't carry as much as link does


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

actuallly, the better question would be (and this is my obligatory korea wank)



korea mid laners
or 
eu mid laners



because eu prides themselves in their mids
and im pretty sure korea has better mids


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

but i forgot
ocelote said he's top 5 mid in the world


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

I think he finally quit that mindset and is taking his job more seriously. It's too late atm but hope he tries harder.

Also, who would you rather have on your team? Misaya or Sexpeke?


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

misaya has been doing well lately
and he's better mechanically
so yes, i'd take misaya


i mean, he just recently busted out ap mejai soulstealer sion and won
what else needs to be said


----------



## Maerala (Aug 25, 2013)

Sexpeke to establish a hookup at a later date.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

solo q pls

i call jungle. guy doesn't want to support so he does double jungle with me.



still won and the game wasn't even that hard. i wonder if its because i started smoking vapor lol


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

> also, how was the fnatic match ?


 Fnatic seemingly won easily 3-1. Last game was a roflstomp with like 10-1 in kills with sexpeke on legendary with a kd of 33/6 in total.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Started smoking vapor, say what?
Kyle, all I have to say is: tut tut tut.


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

all i have to say is
what the fuck


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Started smoking vapor, say what?
> Kyle, all I have to say is: tut tut tut.



non-nicotine is alright. i simply do it for the flavor. 

and its fun though of course you may not think so.

closest thing to drugs i'll ever do. i dislike drinking. used to smoke mary jane but i stopped because i found i was doing it too much(was bored in other words so i had to find another hobby basically)


----------



## Maerala (Aug 25, 2013)

I am half convinced that marijuana is a state of mind.

Or I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

Use a lightbulb to smoke it.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Now my top laner for ranked 5s thinks Rumble doesn't counter Shen.

How the fuck is he Gold 1 and why do I play with him, he loses lane often, he's terrible at CSing and he doesn't have good decision making


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Now my top laner for ranked 5s thinks Rumble doesn't counter Shen.
> 
> How the fuck is he Gold 1 and why do I play with him, he loses lane often, he's terrible at CSing and he doesn't have good decision making



Sounds like me. Except I think Rumble counters Shen.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

See, that's what I said.

He was losing lane to Shen as Rumble, so I was asking him how and he says it doesn't counter.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

ObscureMelon (9:26): you're not really a top laner, so your opinion on the shen vs rumble thing is kinda void xD
Vaeny (9:26): Let me give you
reasons
why he counters him
ObscureMelon (9:26): nah i don't need them
i'm right
gg
wp

This guy is just retarded


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

He could at least say it's debatable lol .. I think Rumble counter Shen but I'm not a top laner so what do I know. /s

The thing about top lane is even if you lose it, it's not the end of the world as long you know what to do after losing lane. And, you don't get snowballed on. I just played a horrible game but we win so its k.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

ObscureMelon (9:30): rumble can build the haunting guise upgrade, he can build wits end, do quite a lot of damage
Vaeny (9:30): 1v1
ObscureMelon (9:31): it's mostly a farm lane without a jungler
first back
you want rumble 
to get haunting guise
1.4K gold
againts shen?
you're having a laugh right?
Vaeny (9:31): Backing with 1.4k isn't exactly uncommon
Wait nvm
I forgot you can't CS


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> ObscureMelon (9:30): rumble can build the haunting guise upgrade, he can build wits end, do quite a lot of damage
> Vaeny (9:30): 1v1
> ObscureMelon (9:31): it's mostly a farm lane without a jungler
> first back
> ...



I'm confused. Is he saying that he doesn't get haunting guise first as rumble?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

He's saying you can't get it on the first back.

He also seems to think forcing Shen under his own tower by harassing him constantly is dumb because it opens you up to jungler ganks, it also opens up counter ganking potential.
And apparently, Rumble does not auto push, he knows this since it's one of his ''mains''.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Now my top laner for ranked 5s thinks Rumble doesn't counter Shen.
> 
> How the fuck is he Gold 1 and why do I play with him, he loses lane often, he's terrible at CSing and he doesn't have good decision making



wait you do ranked 5s with him?

maybe he was lagging a bit like we were?

the shen apparently was

(or was the rumble the one who didn't believe we were lagging?)


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you want my opinion on the matter Vae?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

I think Shen would beat Rumble.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Feel free to mention it, Gogeta.

And yes Chausie, the Rumble is my top laner for ranked 5s.

Though I might leave the team, they're kinda cancerous with shit opinions.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley you used to be a believable troll, now you're just too obvious


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> He's saying you can't get it on the first back.
> 
> He also seems to think forcing Shen under his own tower by harassing him constantly is dumb because it opens you up to jungler ganks, it also opens up counter ganking potential.
> And apparently, Rumble does not auto push, he knows this since it's one of his ''mains''.



I guess he doesn't flame spitter much since he's saying Rumble doesn't auto push... And it's hard to cs as rumble under turret tbh unless you get some practice (I still need to). So it's best to push to get Shen under turret. Imo. It makes it harder for him to ult too if he's under turret. 

Why would he worried about jungle ganking as a top laner? It's what junglers do. Just as long you're not stupid about dying to them he should be fine. 

but w/e. People have different opinions. I think Rumble counters Shen.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

i don't get why it took so long for people to believe me when i said wesley was a troll. now everyone is saying it.

im proud of you guys for finally realising


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

Rumble definitely has the advantage against Shen

Not to say Shen automatically loses, if he manages to complete Visage and Mercs before Rumble gets any meaningful items Shen will have a significant advantage.

Rumble also has better early game than Shen (although still not strong) due to Shen's low base stats. Oh and from what i've seen you have to harass constantly as Rumble so as to not let Shen get his shield up much. I can't speak further than this as i am not really experienced in this match up, but from what i've heard and seen Rumble definitely has the advantage.


And yes, Rumble is best off pushing Shen to his turret because then he gets free reign for his flamespitter. And yes, flamespitter does push the lane awfully lot. However, if you have good ward coverage and your mid does too, and you've forced the enemy jungler to camp you (which is your role as a top laner) you've got them where you want to.



Chausie said:


> i don't get why it took so long for people to believe me when i said wesley was a troll. now everyone is saying it.
> 
> im proud of you guys for finally realising



You people are just so mean sometimes


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

well, i am the most awful-ist meanest person in the thread


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry to say but technically Rumble does not counter Shen.

Though it's a matchup he does good versus it's something different then.

A counter in my opinion is a lane you can give the early advatage to and still win hard.

If Shen gets a kill or two then the mouse will need the jungler card.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

That's your opinion on a counter.

Not mine, which is why I think Rumble counters Shen.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wesley you used to be a believable troll, now you're just too obvious



I'm serious.  Spectre's Cowl pretty much counters whatever item Rumble would get at the same time.  Shen has shields and sustain to wear down Rumble who lacks burst.  Shen can easily move out of equalizer with taunt.  An early defensive item tends to be more potent than an early offensive item.  It's not until an ap champ has bought a core item and a void staff that they can effectively duel with champs building tank.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

Chause we've talked about this

You are rainbows and unicorns
YOU SHOULD BE PROUD OF WHO YOU ARE


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

rumble counters teemo
thats all i need to know


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well, i am the most awful-ist meanest person in the thread



no i        am


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

αce said:


> rumble counters teemo
> thats all i need to know



only thing that can counter a scumbag yordle

is a greasy yordle.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

Or a baker


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Do not forget to mention the hemomancer!

Or the ghoul-spawning top lane cancer.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Chause we've talked about this
> 
> You are rainbows and unicorns
> YOU SHOULD BE PROUD OF WHO YOU ARE



it is nought but a mask



Cronos said:


> no i        am



you only wish you were


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

you got me all figured out


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, time to find a new ranked 5s team, I can't stand these guys.

I'm stealing their support with me though.

Also, Cronos, what's your in game name anyway?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

In today's episode of Adventures in Bronze, we examine how rammus bitches in champion select to jungle, gets invaded, refuses to go his other buff, and dies trying to smite steal his own blue resulting in him saying "Fuck you guys" and ragequitting from a game we could've probably won because you know, I had twice Lucian's farm and shit.


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

vae don't even bother forming a ranked team
you won't get along with anyone


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

αce said:


> vae don't even bother forming a ranked team
> you won't get along with anyone



I get along with a lot of people, I got along with our Jungler and Support.

I had a ranked team on NA that I got along really well with.
Just because you can't stand me doesn't mean others can't


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

i am the only person that can stand you


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> In today's episode of Adventures in Bronze, we examine how rammus bitches in champion select to jungle, gets invaded, refuses to go his other buff, and dies trying to smite steal his own blue resulting in him saying "Fuck you guys" and ragequitting from a game we could've probably won because you know, I had twice Lucian's farm and shit.



Hey Jiyeon

Jiyeon

m8
u cheeky little fellow
bloody hell m8
stop pls


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Besides, if someone like Reginald can play in a ranked team, so can I.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

If Hady and Gogeta would switch to EUW, we could make a ranked team


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

But Hady mains top lane too


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

αce said:


> i am the only person that can stand you



False.

Obviously his family can stand him.



Gogeta said:


> Hey Jiyeon
> 
> Jiyeon
> 
> ...



No, things like that genuinely get me angry.

Everyone told him to go to his red and he would be alright but he stuck around his blue trying to smite steal it, died, blamed it on us and then quit the game.

His own stubbornness got him killed and he blamed it on us and quit the game.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

αce said:


> vae don't even bother forming a ranked team
> you won't get along with anyone



i wouldn't say he won't get along with anyone, more like the effort it would take him to find a team he gets along with may not be worth all the time and hassle it is taking.



αce said:


> i am the only person that can stand you



that's a lie! i think he is lovely

apart from when he's not


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

Christ. I got a fucking 0-7 Draven with 70~ CS at 20 minutes
You think i fucking laughed at that? He genuinely spent 17 minutes of the game arguing with his support (and vice versa)

It happens, stop whining and move the fuck on.


Also, from my memories (This was a while back so yah) Vae seems to be much more concentrated ingame. Doesn't excuse his behavior on the forums though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

There is literally no purpose to climb the ladder with ranked teams.

Riot doesn't reward that league enough, as their infinite wisdom deems.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

I would laugh at an 0-7 Draven


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe if can qualify for LCS if your team is top of the ladder at the end of the season.

But nope, get first place and doesn't do anything for competitive advancement, so no reason.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

Also i'll be the best asset to the team

Nasus endlessly farming
1000 movement speed Rammus
BT Darius
Mpen Garen

and ofcourse

Morde



WAD said:


> There is literally no purpose to climb the ladder with ranked teams.
> 
> Riot doesn't reward that league enough, as their infinite wisdom deems.



Satisfaction factor


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

morde support?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

She has fallen into the darkness


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> There is literally no purpose to climb the ladder with ranked teams.
> 
> Riot doesn't reward that league enough, as their infinite wisdom deems.



I don't want a ranked 5s team for rewards, I want it because it helps you improve faster and it's fun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Improves your teamplay faster, maybe.

Individual skill all about that yolo Q, baby.

Also Chausie, you are making me proud. 

Have you done it yet or 'no fun allowed' ?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

Ranked teams is basically getting the team to Gold so the people who are silver and bronze get the Gold rewards.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Improves your teamplay faster, maybe.
> 
> Individual skill all about that yolo Q, baby.
> 
> ...



Playing as a team will also increase your individual skills.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Well, time to find a new ranked 5s team, I can't stand these guys.
> 
> I'm stealing their support with me though.
> 
> Also, Cronos, what's your in game name anyway?



raelwsc     .


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh I thought you were on EUW


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Improves your teamplay faster, maybe.
> 
> Individual skill all about that yolo Q, baby.
> 
> ...



i don't have morde sadly.

wanna get more rune pages going before i start buying more champs

maybe he will be free soon

got enough to buy him on na though i think, could try when i'm next there, lag permitting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2013)

Just use my account instead you silly aberration!

Ask any of these guys for the account information.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

I dont know the information you asshole 

Ill just go play Crit Darius
I don't need your stinking info


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Nobody knows the information except me anymore, since I had to change his password to log in last time.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

ok got it, will try out some time on na

idk how reliable i will be when forming an opinion though as it tends to take me a while before i figure out if i like something or not


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

> Nobody knows the information except me anymore, since I had to change his password to log in last time.



that's like, something you should tell me
since i gave you the info in the first place


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

I basically just changed his pass to a capital first letter.


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

how creative


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

ok morde seems fun and all but what do you do if you need to run/chase?

i suppose he can only go with ADCs who can do that themselves


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

It wasn't supposed to be creative, I wasn't exactly going to change his password, so I made it the same password with 1 small change so it actually counted as a changed password.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

Game time anyone?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 25, 2013)

Now that I think about it, I should've changed his password to wadloveseu.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

i should try xereth support


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

everytime i play top
a throw happens somewhere else on the map
where everyone starts dying


then i come to help and it doesn't even matter that im super fed


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

αce said:


> everytime i play top
> a throw happens somewhere else on the map
> where everyone starts dying
> 
> ...


All top is good for is split pushing 

unless you a mage top.


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

to be fair
maybe i shouldn't have built sunfire


but like
yeah
wtf
i dont know how you guys died so much


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

so i donwloaded osu
why is this so hard


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

because you touch yourself.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

K nevermind i dl'd it too and it just feels so bad at how hard it is.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

i hate the spinny thing most


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

and why does some random girl appear form the side of the screen sometimes? i hate that almost as much as the spinny thing


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

Have any of you jungled Taric or Leona before?


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

This little fucking reverse ball though. How does it work?


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

that osu shit is cray


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE_KwSOl_U8[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

Put it like this I get D rank on the tutorials.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 25, 2013)

don't worry, i keep getting bad scores on the easy ones i tried from 

though i just got a b, like supa proud of myself now


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

You guys play osu too? Lemme join in the fun, I need more beatmaps.


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

phreak stream
i hate this guy as a caster
but his stream is jokes


----------



## Santí (Aug 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> She is a kill-lane support.
> 
> One that might not earn you a report.



Good enough for me.

Her new summer skin made me realize that she gives me a boner anyways. np.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

I got an A. I am jesus.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

We should have battles or something to see who is better at which song.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

I just want more beatmaps because all I have are english songs lol


----------



## Santí (Aug 25, 2013)

Scarizard said:
			
		

> Also, again dealing with the whole "unstoppable splitpush kitty destroys turrets and then ults out, maybe circling back for the kill" would it be smart for Rengar's ult MS bonus to build up instead of instantly be at full power? I still feel that all the changes just make super splitpush kitty REALLY powerful.
> Possible, but there are many ways to combat this. Q no longer damage towers - or, Q does hit towers but doesn't gain the 3 Ferocity or Attack Speed from towers.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I just want more beatmaps because all I have are english songs lol



You should watch anime or something so you can look up the songs. Railgun songs op.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a ton of kpop songs.

Gotta get dem double s son.


----------



## αce (Aug 25, 2013)

kpop is the worst thing on the internet


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2013)

I never had so much dick sucking in one game before.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 25, 2013)

KPop is so shit holy lord.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't really find the appeal of kpop. Jpop anime songs is where it's at.


----------



## Santí (Aug 25, 2013)

>JPop Anime songs
>Not JRock Anime songs

ishiggydiggyzippitypoodinpop


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2013)

jrock > everything

bitches pls


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2013)

My apologies


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 25, 2013)

The only Japanese bands I listen to are Crossfaith & Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2013)

If only like, opinions were fact.
Then people would not need tact.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >JPop Anime songs
> >Not JRock Anime songs
> 
> ishiggydiggyzippitypoodinpop


[YOUTUBE]ZTf_X6bqGGw[/YOUTUBE]
**


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

my opinion is fact


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2013)

Everyone in this thread has shit taste in everything anyways.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

Nobody here likes KPop, and I know that at least me and Ace find Korean women to be terribly unattractive.


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

Cronos said:


> rofl gambit
> 
> also, how was the fnatic match ?


Told you to never count Gambit out in a bo3. EG hella threw game 2 tho. I don't know what possessed them to play that comp. Froggen could barely cs with Zyra. 

Fnactic stomped LD pretty hard. 


Vae said:


> Now my top laner for ranked 5s thinks Rumble doesn't counter Shen.
> 
> How the fuck is he Gold 1 and why do I play with him, he loses lane often, he's terrible at CSing and he doesn't have good decision making


I play a ton of Shen and Rumble so I have a pretty heavy opinion about the matchup. 

Shen can win it straight up if he plays aggro early. He trades harder than Rumble early on (assuming rumble isn't running +19 magic pen) and can score an early kill by himself. Rumble can't handle a snowballing Shen afterwards, and will have to rely on a jungler for a gank. 

If the Shen is a passive laner though, Rumble will eventually hit level 5 and Shen will be hard pressed to initiate trades against him and win them. Shen can easily farm at turret, he's actually very good at last hitting under turret, and if he plays it safe Rumble can't actually kill him. 

Rumble can push Shen to turret all day, and then call for a dive. That's Rumble's method of straight up beating Shen. He can't actually kill Shen on his own unless the Shen is an idiot or unless he's really ahead in items. 


Vae said:


> He's saying you can't get it on the first back.
> 
> He also seems to think forcing Shen under his own tower by harassing him constantly is dumb because it opens you up to jungler ganks, it also opens up counter ganking potential.
> And apparently, Rumble does not auto push, he knows this since it's one of his ''mains''.


Rumble doesn't need to auto push. Sure most Rumble's will max Q first for maximum damage potential, but it's not like he needs to Q the wave all the time. His auto animation is really easy to last hit with and his E is pretty strong for last hitting as well. If the opposing laner is always staying inside his own cs wave than yeah you generally won't be able to harass him without hitting the entire wave with your flamespitter but aside from that he doesn't need to auto push. 

Just because a champion has waveclear abilities doesn't mean they are forced to autopush Vae. 


WAD said:


> Sorry to say but technically Rumble does not counter Shen.
> 
> Though it's a matchup he does good versus it's something different then.
> 
> ...


^What he said I agree with 100%. 


Chausie said:


> it is nought but a mask



*Naught. 


Also, I like Kpop and Jrock!


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

αce said:


> everytime i play top
> a throw happens somewhere else on the map
> where everyone starts dying
> 
> ...



I don't think you're carrying right.

I've been carrying games more since I started laning.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2013)

Who wants to taste my general tso...you want to taste my general tso
I'm-a give it to you now
Who like my chopstick
hit you when I shit with my little-ass dick. Yellow
If you wanna see me eat Jell-O
I never seen nothin' like you before
I can kick you higher than you can kick me
I can kick you way up into a tree
Who wants a taste of my oo-long tea? Ho ha ho ha ho chi chi
Everybody in the phone book name Chang wanna see my wang?
Neva Good God hit the gong with a bang. WAAA?
Everybody wanna see me throw a fireball but that's not right not in real life
You will fall down and break a leg
Everybody wanna see me break an egg? Well I don't
but I like fried rice and I got lice
Ching chow woah ching wang woo wice
that ain't nice Four for the cookie I only touch it twice
Delivery is free but not from me I only charge a dolla fifty
fifty five. wanna see me GO GAA? Hit you with the lang. HAI YA!
War when I hit you with the shit do a split
Take a shit have to go eat my shit kung-fu
Want my buffet? You fucking gay, ah
Wai-lo hit you with the hay Stay the fuck away
Hit you in the balls. Only Americans eat duck sauce
And my soy sauce is for you, I can put it in your shoe
Watch this- I can tiptoe while you take a piss
In my bathroom spy on you while your little boy shits
WAAAAAAAAI-YAH!
I can kick you if you don't pay the bill
And if you want a little mint, that's fifty cent, bitch
Everything cost a little bit
So don't expect nothin for free, at least from me Ching Chang Chewie
I got you from Taiwan city and Hong Kong
I just smoked a bong and I can do it all night long
And don't mistake me for a Viet Cong
I can get you and tackle you take you never see me
When I get you and make you
Rope you up and put you in a bamboo cage and make you feel all my rage
Poke you with a little stick till you page your buddies to come napalm me
God damn that shit burned blew away my whole city
Ho Chi Minh Shoot a load on your chin
God damn thats a sad goygo goodbye
And if you wanna come on in
You can work in to my world where the yellow shit begins HAI YA
Can't be tamed
I got shit to control your brain and it's called
Egg Foo Yung, En Lo Main
So come on in baby and have it just the same HAI YA! HAAAAAH!
No wok tow ung di day
HA, I don't suppose ha haha Huh?
huhhhuhu huh


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah finished a promo, very easy, first game we dominated, took all the inhibs.
2nd game we had enemy team consisting of soraka mid, nasus jungle, singed top, quinn and karma bot. (wow at this team comp)
they surrender at 20

woop woop 

5 ranked wins in a row atm.....


----------



## Cronos (Aug 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh I thought you were on EUW



oh wait, it's Rael9

forgot 

don't play east anymore


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

Cronos with the brain farts.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK, matched with an Udyr I played with 4 days ago that fed to shit


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

I was 1-9 on Vayne.
Couldn't CS because Aatrox was taking all the farm.

Stalled long enough, went 9-9(Legendary)

Vayne late game


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

champion seems balanced.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2013)

[youtube]UIph5mF2gx4[/youtube]

Maknoob and Reapered about shotcalling.


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

I just realized I'm 4-0 with Vayne in ranked. 

Fuck though I suck with Vayne


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> [youtube]UIph5mF2gx4[/youtube]
> 
> Maknoob and Reapered about shotcalling.



tried watching it but I ended up zoning out and couldn't get through the first ten minutes.

Oh well maybe i'll try again some other time.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> *Naught.



*nought

also guys? jrock? really?

not listened to that since i was a teenager.


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

according to google you can spell it both ways...

wtf england is retarded.

go listen to some kung fu generation and soothe your soul chausie.

edit: or you could google my user title. who knows you might find something interesting. 罠


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

I want to see how the new Triforce would fit Vayne

You already do AA + Q poke to the enemy, might be even better now. If i get to play Vayne ill test it out


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> according to google you can spell it both ways...
> 
> wtf england is retarded.
> 
> ...



if you're in scotland, they also spell it nowt

animal trapping? lovely, darth. lovely.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

Why don't people in blind pick understand that just because in their POV they've written first that it's not actually the case? When 4 people disprove you you don't fucking lock in and say BUT LOOK I SAID FIRST

Seriously. At least be nice and kindly ask for the position you sack of shit


Also, Jayce is actually easy to play, not sure why people make it look like he is so complicated to use.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

Lol, asking for stuff in blind pick?

Bitch, it's all about the insta locks.

I've never lost a battle over a lane with my insta lock capabilities, the others always give up.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

It's usually worked, and while lately draft has been much less cancerous, Vayne is perma-ban there and in ranked. I can't get to play her

I mean, i want to establish communication. Is that too much to ask? Just be nice and ask for that role/position and i'll change. God damn.
When such an asshole appears either i dodge if i don't have the patience or go to the same lane as them and they usually try to take all my CS, thereby pushing the lane feeding to over-extension. Bet that was fun for them.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

Shit, Ace.

SKT can still go to worlds by Circuit points.

If they get 1st place and Ozone DOESN'T get 3rd, then SKT and Sword go by points.


----------



## Roydez (Aug 26, 2013)

Fucking son of a bitch troll.
Doing subtle feedings so he can give us hope that he can crush later.

>dies fb
>flames his support
>goes to other lanes and dies
>we still manage to stay in the game and pull off some plays.
>still trolling.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> Also, Jayce is actually easy to play, not sure why people make it look like he is so complicated to use.



Wat. He's always been easy. I don't see how it looks complicated. You pew pew, q e, hammer form q e again.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2013)

How could Jayce be complicated...


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

I heard he was complicated for people stuck in Bronze.

But then again, everything is


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

> Shit, Ace.
> 
> SKT can still go to worlds by Circuit points.
> 
> If they get 1st place and Ozone DOESN'T get 3rd, then SKT and Sword go by points.



I already knew that. Ozone isn't losing to Frost. Dade vs Rapidstar. Fair match.


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1dugR-pQO8[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

Lol "cloud 9's jungler" uh...."mee-tee-os?" ...."anyways, cloud 9's jungler"


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

αce said:


> I already knew that. Ozone isn't losing to Frost. Dade vs Rapidstar. Fair match.



Just like how Blaze wasn't going to lose to Sword, right?


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

> Just like how Blaze wasn't going to lose to Sword, right?



What? You're the one who was 100% certain Blaze was going to win and that Sword wouldn't get top 2 circuit points and said Sword wasn't even as good as CTU or Shield. I said I think Blaze will win based on their performance with KTB but that you're making Sword look like shit for no reason.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2013)

αce said:


> Lol "cloud 9's jungler" uh...."mee-tee-os?" ...."anyways, cloud 9's jungler"



It's kind of an odd name. Most korean players' names are pretty simple. I like how Cloudtemplar cuts Saint some slack too lol.


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

But yeah, Ozone isn't losing to Frost. Dandy outclasses Cloudtemplar and Dade outclasses rapidstar. The only even lane is the bot lane and the only advantage for top lane (if Frost fucking bans zac) is that Shy is better than Homme.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

I seem to recall just a few days ago when you me and Hady had a conversation about how any top 6 korean team can beat each other on any given day.

Yet you constantly say one team can't lose to the other.

Changing opinions 24/7.


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

That's ironic since you also said that there was no way Blaze was losing to Sword in NLB...And then Blaze got stomped into the dirt...




Anyways, not like it matters. Yes, any team can beat any other team but don't sit there and act like the chances are always 50/50 between the top 6. Can Blaze beat Ozone? Yes. But if I were to make a prediction I'd say for certain that Ozone was going to win because it's in their favour. Frost can beat Ozone, but the chances are highly unlikely based on their play and their players.


Have a nice day when Ozone beats Frost. 



And no, I don't change my opinions unless something comes by to convince me otherwise. 
e.g. - I thought SKT1 was weaker than Ozone, now I have to change my opinion on the matter


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2013)

Meteos isn't weird at all...


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

well at least meteos can't be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and just sit in lane with nasus with 3.10
that shit was boring and annoying as fuck


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wat. He's always been easy. I don't see how it looks complicated. You pew pew, q e, hammer form q e again.



I've seen various people say so cause he has 2 forms, E-Q skillshot...

But as you say it's so easy. Like, you just poke endlessly with auto attacks and if you can manage to get an E-Q on them you just go for it or w/e. Aiming that is the only thing that even remotely takes skill.


Like, look at Syndra, Orianna and Lee Sin
Those are one of the hardest champions if not the hardest champions in the game to master, and everyone will tell you they are one of the best designed champions. 
Every top laner is basically as easy to use as Garen. One of the biggest reasons i like Jax/Darius/Twitch/Nasus is because of the stacking mechanic. You stack to make a part/s of your kit stronger. That's just one thing

I have no idea why i went that way with that last paragraph. I just feel like the potential top laners have is not good enough generally. For ADC's Vayne has huge room for outplay. Top laners don't generally have that.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

ADCs need to outplay to survive, a top laner can just leap on to someone and tank all dat damage


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

muramana jayce in range form w is op as fuck


also
the good old days

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE_7K0nseFk[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRHvpRQAXNA[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2013)

αce said:


> muramana jayce in range form w is op as fuck
> 
> 
> also
> ...



"FUCK CDE


DICKKNEETAS NUMBER WAN"


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2013)

Is there a way to compete against you guys in osu?

Just got an S ranking on an easy. Yay.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

That's enough blind pick for this year.
Support sits behind turret to chat with our top laner about what they expect to study, what they want to do in life etc.

In moments like this you just start crying and end up using the tears as lube to masturbate with.



Vae said:


> ADCs need to outplay to survive, a top laner can just leap on to someone and tank all dat damage



True

But you have the whole team protecting the ADC

You have a specialized person to be the ADC's bitch.



Like go face the 6 item Jax alone
Go face him without the Exhaust and CC from your support and teammates. Unless you are a top tier Vayne you'll die without Jax losing a quarter of his HP.

You talk about tanking all the damage but those who can kill the ADC's aren't tanks, they are bruisers (meaning they also need damage items). Even so, melee vs ranged.
Bruisers got nerfed to shit, everyone knows in how weak of a spot they are. They are at a huge disadvantage. 


Don't get me wrong, if you just stand in one place without kiting no amount of help from the support will let you survive. But don't talk as if ADC's are a godsend mechanical beasts.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Going to get Hecarim and Arcade Hecarim today.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is there a way to compete against you guys in osu?
> 
> Just got an S ranking on an easy. Yay.



really? no fair, still getting B's on easy stuff

or like, i'll start off getting an A, it'll say in the top corner, then that stupid girl appears from the side, scares me, and i lose my rhythm

i dislike that girl strongly


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2013)

That girl is there to tell you good job.

I got S on Sisters Noise on easy. Try it and see if it's easy enough.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That girl is there to tell you good job.
> 
> I got S on Sisters Noise on easy. Try it and see if it's easy enough.



i just got an A on some evangelion one!

will try out your suggestion though

and is there a way to disable the girl? i don't need her approval.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

there seems to be a few sisters noise things

whats your user in osu?


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2013)

Go to options and turn off combo bursts.


This is the one i used. Going to get a harder one though.


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I got S on Daft Punk, Harder Better Faster Stronger, on 3 (or 3.5) star difficulty.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

Didi said:


> I think I got S on Daft Punk, Harder Better Faster Stronger, on 3 (or 3.5) star difficulty.



ye.. my A's have been on things with half a star

anyone find that their personal best scores don't update to the actual personal best sometimes?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

ok, just changed the speed on my mouse and it all got 10x easier


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

Gogeta, ADCs are on average better than every other role mechanically, since it's the most mechanically intensive role.

Problem?


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

err i guess so
that uzi guy is kinda good at dem #mechanics


although them faker mechanics....












i'd say adc and mid are the hardest mechanically
especially if you're one of those mids that just spams high skill cap champions like zed or ahri etc.
basically assassins


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gogeta, ADCs are on average better than every other role mechanically, since it's the most mechanically intensive role.
> 
> Problem?



but then you get those ADCs who tumble into thresh hooks or jump under the enemy tower just cause you landed a bubble!


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

although it's said that in korea, the top laner players have the best mechanics on average
and i wouldn't doubt it either


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Going to get Hecarim and Arcade Hecarim today.



Prepare to carry from the jungle harder than you've ever done before.

Lane Hecarim is also pretty vicious and underplayed, that W in a large wave of creeps changes everything.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Prepare to carry from the jungle harder than you've ever done before.
> 
> Lane Hecarim is also pretty vicious and underplayed, that W in a large wave of creeps changes everything.



Yeah bro, Jungle is one of my mains.

Nautilus, J4, Vi, Nasus, Yi, etc.


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

yi jungle?
you scumbag


----------



## Morglay (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been testing Olaf jungle today. Seems quite strong, morbidly underused. You do need a decent initiator in the team as well though. No idea why nobody uses him anymore...


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

early season 3 was the league of olaf
if you didn't ban olaf, you picked it and auto won
he got over nerfed though in lane and there are better choices for jungle


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

αce said:


> yi jungle?
> you scumbag



He clears the jungle faster than anyone


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2013)

Didi said:


> I think I got S on Daft Punk, Harder Better Faster Stronger, on 3 (or 3.5) star difficulty.



oh hey i have that song too. I got a 100% on that difficulty i like that beatmap. I can't play on easy anymore because its too slow...

But i can't play five stars or higher like everyone else fml


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah it's my favourite beatmap, think I had one 100% run of it too, but not sure, was a while back that I played osu somewhat.


It's such a great map because it's one of the few that fits perfectly with the music.


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

Haven't played Yi jungle yet because new Yi didn't exist when I last played 4 weeks ago.

Soon.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

oh cool, lol is easier with a faster mouse too

why didn't i do this before


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> if you're in scotland, they also spell it nowt
> 
> animal trapping? lovely, darth. lovely.


wait wat


Vae said:


> Shit, Ace.
> 
> SKT can still go to worlds by Circuit points.
> 
> If they get 1st place and Ozone DOESN'T get 3rd, then SKT and Sword go by points.


Sword has already locked in their spot for Worlds. I hope SKT and Ozone are the two other teams that go tbh. But I wouldn't mind seeing Frost go either. 


Vae said:


> Gogeta, ADCs are on average better than every other role mechanically, since it's the most mechanically intensive role.
> 
> Problem?



This is false. No role is superior to any other role "mechanically" aside from maybe support. (Support being the least mechanically difficult) Mechanical difficulty is dictated by the champion. Not the role. 

You telling me it's mechanically difficult to play Ezreal? Or Caitlin? Or god forbid Graves?

i lol'd.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2013)

Zed or Fizz, who would get and why?
If any of you own both, who is more fun?


Oh and in a mid vs mid situation, who should win if both players are equally skilled.


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

Buy the Fish.

The Fish babyshakes Zed.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait wat



look it up, 罠


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2013)

Unlocking, I'm not buying with money. >.<!

I checked championselect they said Zed is strong against fishy.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Unlocking, I'm not buying with money. >.<!
> 
> I checked championselect they said Zed is strong against fishy.



you're still buying it, just with ip instead of rp. they're both currencies in this game


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> look it up, 罠


THE YOUTUBE VIDEO CHAUSIE. 

[YOUTUBE]BPxvOpD6iD8[/YOUTUBE]


RemChu said:


> Zed or Fizz, who would get and why?
> If any of you own both, who is more fun?
> 
> 
> Oh and in a mid vs mid situation, who should win if both players are equally skilled.



Imo, Zed is awesome and Fizz is a bitch. 

Zed can dodge Fizz's ultimate with his own ultimate, but fizz can always go untargetable when zed ults him, so it's a skill matchup ultimately.


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

Fizz can go untargetable against his shuriken poke; Kage Bunshin, and essentially most of his damage if he dodges the clone rape.

Ultimately, I think Fizz would have an easier time poking Zedd down but Darth brings up good points. Dodging the ultimate can win or lose the match for Fizz, so I'd say skill match up with a slight favor towards Fizz early on.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

How does one have 630 Q damage on Nasus 32 minutes into the game

I am going to test this out. Fuck the team.

I mean it's possible since one game i got around 400 Q damage by 20 minutes in, but that was basically free farming, but holy shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello friends, you already know what question I'll pose.
Aside from that, how is it going slaying your foes?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> THE YOUTUBE VIDEO CHAUSIE.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BPxvOpD6iD8[/YOUTUBE]



then why didn't you say so before!

one video result out of how many about animal trapping!

and it's not that great a song

i told you, i already went through all that jrock phase! went to see some bands and everything.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Hello friends, you already know what question I'll pose.
> Aside from that, how is it going slaying your foes?



what you supposed to do with support morde when you need to stop someone raping your adc


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

You rape them even faster before they get to even touch your ADC.


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2013)

Got a B on a 4.5 song. I am going for the A.


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Hello friends, you already know what question I'll pose.
> Aside from that, how is it going slaying your foes?



Going through a dilemma. 

On the one hand, I have a free transfer to both EU servers, and my ping would drop substantially if I did. 

On the other, I have the opportunity to create a ranked team with some relatively good Platinum ranked players on NA and transferring now would kill that team. 

Wat do...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what you supposed to do with support morde when you need to stop someone raping your adc





Sant? said:


> You rape them even faster before they get to even touch your ADC.





Darth said:


> Going through a dilemma.
> 
> On the one hand, I have a free transfer to both EU servers, and my ping would drop substantially if I did.
> 
> ...



Put yourself before others in this game.
For LoL, in this there is no shame.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Going through a dilemma.
> 
> On the one hand, I have a free transfer to both EU servers, and my ping would drop substantially if I did.
> 
> ...



You can find Plat players for your team on EUW as well

Oh and Vae too


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2013)

Darth you should transfer, don't handicap yourself.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

Sant? said:


> You rape them even faster before they get to even touch your ADC.



but then the enemy support has cc, and one of you are cc'd, and then you're support so you don't deal tons of damage!

and then what if you're owning them pretty hard but then they run away, and you can't get to them cause you're morde. and you know, morde just kinda walks like he has no where important to be.



Darth said:


> Going through a dilemma.
> 
> On the one hand, I have a free transfer to both EU servers, and my ping would drop substantially if I did.
> 
> ...



come to us! make a team on euw instead

then maybe we will start to have enough people on EUW to play as 5 again, like the old days.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 26, 2013)

dont leave me darth


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> But then the enemy support has cc, and one of you are cc'd, and then you're support so you don't deal tons of damage!



You should have 3 points on Tenacious for Morde, and Mercuries since you won't need Sorc shoes as a support. Then you man-up and beat them with your willpower.

You should always looks to use your W on your ADC if they're getting focused.

Row row fight the powah.



Chausie said:


> and then what if you're owning them pretty hard but then they run away, and you can't get to them cause you're morde. and you know, morde just kinda walks like he has no where important to be.



If you rek'd them hard and they begin to flee, you exhaust and ulti them (I assumed you're running exhaust as support). The ultimate is a great kill securer due to it doing damage based on opponent's max health and your AP, and then a DoT based on their max health and your AP for 10 seconds.

With 9-21 masteries, merc treads, exhaust, and a great finishing ulti... You have everything you need to keep your ADC alive, keep you from getting CC'd too hard, and securing kills.


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

Holy shit, I just thought and considered all of this shit now.

WAD, you're a genius, I'ma support Morde with some friends when I get my PC>


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

2 things

Why would you go Mercs

Why would you go 9-21


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2013)

Sometimes a genius, sometimes a fool.
Everythings gravy, so let's be cool.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2013)

I think sorcs, 9/0/21, and ignite.
That is the best way to put up a fight.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

well ye, you say all that in theory, we all know that in theory

but it doesn't always turn out like the theory

still gonna try it one day

and xereth support


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

i've played that fizz vs zed match up so many times lately
yeah, it's kind of a skill match up to be honest
you can beat fizz easily early with proper fast poke (w-q or w-e) and if you bait out his e at lvl 6 go all in

the only problem is if you position wrong and he chunks all your health with his w-q combo and then just e's out around lvl 3-5


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

I made up the mercs thing out of my ass cuz Chausie is scared of CC.

But I've actually seen some nasty Morde's running 9-21.


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

real men run 30-0-0 on morde


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2013)

This does not seem to make sense.
It's silly to go full offense. 
Anyways I already VM'd Chauster how to do so.
Now I await in my seat for a smashing good show.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2013)

Damn it feels really good leading your team down into blue as Hecarim.
 I had Yorick on my team and Karthus on the other....very shadow isles theme. 


Meta discussion:
Top: Hyper carry (adc) Jungle,
Mid: Tank
Bot: APC, and support.

Does this work and is it a korean meta thing?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> This does not seem to make sense.
> It's silly to go full offense.
> Anyways I already VM'd Chauster how to do so.
> Now I await in my seat for a smashing good show.




there some sort of poetry class at rehab, and you're practising here?

taken 5 years but finally got to 2k posts!


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2013)

αce said:


> i've played that fizz vs zed match up so many times lately
> yeah, it's kind of a skill match up to be honest
> you can beat fizz easily early with proper fast poke (w-q or w-e) and if you bait out his e at lvl 6 go all in
> 
> the only problem is if you position wrong and he chunks all your health with his w-q combo and then just e's out around lvl 3-5


Interesting, thanks for the advice. I still need to save up for my fizz runes anyways, I need like 21 runes for the build I'm going after ~_~ (lol) 
While I got all the necessary runes for zed on hand.

Ace, do you play Elise?


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

yes
elise is still op as fuck


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep trying to tell aiyanah that but the dude is as thick as a brick.


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

i finally
got this shit to work 





next up
wind waker


----------



## Chausie (Aug 26, 2013)

you should use the friend folders thing to organise your friendslist


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

meh
you guys all end up in the same places on the list so i pretty much have it memorized


----------



## Guiness (Aug 26, 2013)

wut

ace

what are the specs of your laptop? 0_0


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

>Still has original working gamecube disks of both Wind Waker and Twilight Princess

huehue.


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

i do too but i got rid of my memory card and im moving and i cant take my gamecube so yeah


----------



## Santí (Aug 26, 2013)

Gamecube? That shit has long since died, I've replayed them on Wii.

Only thing I did with it was replay Zelda games.


----------



## αce (Aug 26, 2013)

hmm
i dont have a wii so yeah i have the original gamecube disks for those games


----------



## OS (Aug 27, 2013)

mfw i never played a zelda game


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

die in a fire


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2013)

Have you guys discussed the hacker?


----------



## OS (Aug 27, 2013)

What is the big deal about Zelda. From my POV it looks like the same concept just updated graphics over and over again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What is the big deal about Zelda. From my POV it looks like the same concept just updated graphics over and over again.


other than being the goat game series not much


----------



## Guiness (Aug 27, 2013)

final fantasy goat series

final fantasy 6 greatest game ever

get out of here final fantasy cock suckers


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> mfw i never played a zelda game



Pls, why


----------



## Guiness (Aug 27, 2013)

sonic and final fantasy

childhood favorites right there

this newer generation sadly has no clue


----------



## Guiness (Aug 27, 2013)

also, lucian is a pretty strong pick.

can't wait to what pros will do with him in the scene. i expect EU to pick him up soon and hopefully the azns will too. i herd dem imp and uzi mechaniks 2 strong.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

i still think imp is better but piglet out performed him in the semi finals


----------



## OS (Aug 27, 2013)

New generation will have no clue about sonic and ff because being a sonic fan is looked down upon and ff sucks now. 

Btw osu username is Sneakypetey. Name was made randomly but it seems really creepy in a way.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

What's chausie, ace, and didi's osu as well


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

i think mine is helkhalil


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

Fuck osu, I have to add you guys when you're online


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

IMP IS WORSE THAN PIGLET.

COME AT ME BRUH.


----------



## OS (Aug 27, 2013)

Welp I have seen something that makes me want to get off the Internet. Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

that is actually a respectable opinion though
piglet is unmatched on caitlin


also, osu too hard with keyboard
mouse better imo


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

PIGLET BEST ADC WORLD.

NO CONTEST.


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

Name on OSU is Amon Ra for those of you who are interested.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

U guise need to be online so I can add you tho. 

Also, as I watch cookiezi being a god at osu, the people who made the beatmaps are insane as well.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What's chausie, ace, and didi's osu as well



Chausie is mine

i think

i have no idea where you go to even add a friend


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

i think i added you chausie.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> i think i added you chausie.



ye it started flashing orange the way that skype does, but i have no idea where i go to accept a friend request


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2013)

Any of you play Dota2?
If you want to play sometime add me on steam.

Ninja RemChu I also go by the nickname Serial Winner


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

I play Dota, I'm the boss at Dota.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> I play Dota, I'm the boss at Dota.


I love how they have that smoke item for ganks, and the destructible trees and shit!!!!!

seriously wish Lol had the smoke thing, so cool.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

For anyone interested

Vayne tests

Lvl 9, Q max, PD + Vamp vs BotRK + Dagger
First build definitely outclassed

Lvl 13, Q and W maxed, same build, same results, definitely outclassed again, nothing horrible but wasn't close.



Lvl 14, fully stacked BT, Zeal and Zerkers vs BotRK Zeal Zerkers 
Former build wins. Tested it twice, second time when we were lvl 15, it's definitely stronger than BotRK Zeal at this point due to much higher crits.



BotRK still has it's kiting factor and usefulness vs high HP enemies, however i'd say it's preference.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2013)

I remember the days of rushing BT and maxing condemn.
If you managed to pin them against the wall you wreck them.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

I still prefer getting BT over BotRK

Cause after you get AD, you go AS, then Crit/ArPen and Arpen/Crit
Now you get AS/AD + AS (BotRK and PD). Fuck that you get no damage on basic attacks. You are relying on shitty crits and W for dmg


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

please stop wad


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> For anyone interested
> 
> Vayne tests
> 
> ...



The entire point of getting BotRK is for small skirmishes and duels, it's also better late game when you team fight.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> The entire point of getting BotRK is for small skirmishes and duels, it's also better late game when you team fight.



Skirmishes and especially duels, correct. No doubt there.


Teamfights? Hell no.
Unless the enemy has insane HP (Talk about 5k ; which would mean he is dumb as bricks to build that VS. Vayne) i don't see how BotRK would be better

BT offers you very high damage on every AA, and the crits hurt a lot more. Not to mention that it offers much more consistent DPS. The only argument you have for BotRK is the Active cause it's OP.

ADC's are engineered to do stupid amounts of damage late game, so BotRK doesn't have much going for it damage-wise even if the opponents have very high HP.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

BTW what's the EUW downtime and how big are the lag issues?

Lately on both EU servers there has been lag and it's awful
My soul can't handle it


Is this everyday occurence for you? Are there 1-2 second delays?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

it honestly seems random for different people.

can have a game where everyone lags for several minutes, then a game where only a few people have odd stop-starting lag throughout the game.

they seem to actually be looking deep into the issue for a fix now


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

I've only had lag on EUW one time since I came here.

People who cry about it every week are amusing.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

so the one time you had lag on euw was that last game we played together where you said you were lagging and asked if others were?

personally, i find the lag a bit odd, and i think part of mine is OP Irish internet striking, seeing as it happens sometimes on NA too if i'm on there in the early hours.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2013)

Chausie, why are you so bothered by my manner of posting now?
I'm not going to ever stop, I made it an unbreakable vow.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

i was kinda annoyed before, thought it was just a phase

srsly though, why the poetry


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

So i went for a normal, and 3 of my teammates were premades. So, i get to go top, i die a couple times but i was 1v2ing afterwards cause Nisus.

I wouldn't usually post here about bad players but this one stood out. I was noting, along with my Lux when and if the enemy Lee/Zac/Fiddle had their summoners down.

After Lux did it my 1-4 Jungle Wriggles Rengar screamed and flamed at her saying that telling us such things is stupid and irrelevant.
When i call him out for the bullshit he did (wont let Lux just get harassed), he tells me to go 5v5 ranked teams with the same match up against him.

Really. Really.
When did people start using these. Wasn't 1v1 me noob and flaming all there is to it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone have a hearthstone beta key cause I want to play it now.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

if OMG can't go to worlds, korea already won


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

> You’ll also earn the permanent Victorious Ward skin and a unique Victorious skin.



Yay... Victorious Wards. That's the only thing I look forward to. Victorious Elise?


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

fuck i gotta get plat in 3 months. 

That Victorious Elise though..


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

End of Season 3 rewards announced.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

fk ninja'd because I didn't refresh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

TOO LATE VAE


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2013)

THAT ELISE LOOKS DIVINE 

,must hit plat gold.


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

VAE YOU SO SLOW


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

this vae guy posting things that have already been posted


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

Apparently Riot thinks 2 months and 4 days = 3 months.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> fuck i gotta get plat in 3 months.
> 
> That Victorious Elise though..



2 months, math is hard Hady.

Anyway, time to hit Plat I guess.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

actually, fuck it, starting tomorrow afternoon (i would do it in the morning, but you know, fucking ogn) im gonna start my ranked marathon

lets see how far i get


probably end up in silver V with 0 lp points
MP


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

this 1-9 vae on his best champion in plat 1
op


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> 2 months, math is hard Hady.
> 
> Anyway, time to hit Plat I guess.



They say 3 months in the damn article thing. Not my fault they're misleading fucks.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

no it said _less_ than 3 months
reading is hard


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> They say 3 months in the damn article thing. Not my fault they're misleading fucks.





> With *less than* three months to go until the end of Season 3, we know anticipation is growing around this year’s rewards. It’s time to reveal what you can earn for Season 3 ranked play.



2 months and 4 days < 3 months. Lawl.

Damn I got ninja'd now


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

there's barely two months left, saying less than 3 months is still misleading as you're still saying 3 months. 

Could have just said two months and left it at that.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2013)

Ace if you need a partner im game!!!!!!

if you want to be matched with scrubs


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

yeah but they get suckers like you to think they have more time than they really do
all part of the plan


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

αce said:


> this 1-9 vae on his best champion in plat 1
> op



With shit ping in a 1v2 lane.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

> With shit ping in a 1v2 lane.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 27, 2013)

Free Elise Skin?

Damn i might actually start playing ranked now.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

i really want that elise skin, but unless something amazing happens and i find someone who will adc and queue with me, im not getting gold.

so right now it's either just play loads of ranked in the low possibility ill get to gold, or do what vae said and try do 3's.

(anyone on euw wanna do some 3's to try get to gold?)


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

If anyone is up for normals on EUW do tell
I'd go for ranked but lvl 24 acc :/


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2013)

Ace, would reaching 3v3 gold be hard?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 27, 2013)

Possible leak maybe? If this is it, it looks like something from Beast Wars.... do want.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

What the hell?


----------



## OS (Aug 27, 2013)

Sunnova bitch i have a reason to start ranked and care.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 27, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Possible leak maybe? If this is it, it looks like something from Beast Wars.... do want.



Uhhh nope, false alarm rofl. It's just a Custom skin apprently.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok, I fucking want Victorious Elise.


----------



## Santí (Aug 27, 2013)

I would be whoring the fuck out of ranked right now if I could.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 27, 2013)

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck I wanna be gold now.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

Get good son

The only way


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

being good and being gold are not heavily correlated


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, golds plats and even diamonds have a lot to learn

But most of the community is in Silver and Bronze, only like  10% is Gold IIRC

So, technically...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

αce said:


> being good and being gold are not heavily correlated



This. Plat people are shitty as well. 

Just abuse op stuff to gold. 

Learn the op stuff first though.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

If he wants to rise up to Gold he has to be good enough to be Gold.

Most of the community is Bronze/Silver

If we consider that as the average, anything above that is better. Ive met horrible Golds Plats and even Diamonds. But anything above the two static wise is above the norm


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

Everyone sucks at this game, even Challengers.

Only pros are decent, and even then only the OGN and LPL players are amazing.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> This. Plat people are shitty as well.
> 
> Just abuse op stuff to gold.
> 
> Learn the op stuff first though.



alright will do.

whats considered op these days?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

If we take the norm as good as being able to having very good mechanics (Very good CSing, perfect combo executioning, perfect map awareness) and good enough decision making, then everything below that is trash.

But I chose to take the average player's ranking as the norm.



Ser Cokie the Fool said:


> alright will do.
> 
> whats considered op these days?



Zac is OP as fuck


----------



## Santí (Aug 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If we take the norm as good as being able to having very good mechanics (Very good CSing, perfect combo executioning, *perfect map awareness*) and good enough decision making, then everything below that is trash.
> 
> But I chose to take the average player's ranking as the norm.
> 
> ...



Yeah... The first two can be done through practice but the last one is a tad unrealistic


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

zac is definitely the most op champ in the game right now


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

there aren't really that many op champs to abuse any more though
they all got nerfed


pre nerf khazix was the best champion in the game imo
both in opness and fun factor


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Yeah... The first two can be done through practice but the last one is a tad unrealistic



True, but the point was made


Jayce, Kennen and Liss are still annoying to against 


Liss next FOTM


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

Ser Cokie the Fool said:


> alright will do.
> 
> whats considered op these days?



Anything that wins lane because people just QQ and wants to /ff if the enemy is fed in lane. Wukong is the highest win rate among Bronze and Silver at the moment though. Mostly because people don't know how to position in bronze/silver and LOVES to group up. So people with AoE like Malphite and Amumu who are often banned tends to win too. 

Oh. And Kennen as well but I always find Kennen hard to carry with though unless I one shot the ADC. 

And Zac is op if you know how to use him too. Bitch will be tanky and still do damage. Similar to Shen but Zac > Shen.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

keys to winning in bronze: don't ban malphite, shen or mummy and people will pick them for the sake of picking them

and will suck at them
it happens every single goddamn time


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

αce said:


> keys to winning in bronze: don't ban malphite, shen or mummy and people will pick them for the sake of picking them
> 
> and will suck at them
> it happens every single goddamn time



Yeah but everyone in bronze sucks anyways so it depends who sucks more. Malphite, Shen, and Mummy are easy to use imo. Unless you somehow fuck their ults - every single time.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

When an enemy picks Malphite, pick Nasus if you want GG late game or pick Darius to win lane

Passive + Ult fucks Malphite hard.


WILL BE PLAYING EZ THIS GAME
BT TRIFORCE VAYNE


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

when enemy picks malphite you pick vladimir


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yes, golds plats and even diamonds have a lot to learn
> 
> But most of the community is in Silver and Bronze, only like  10% is Gold IIRC
> 
> So, technically...


Most people who play don't play ranked.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

yes but the majority of the community is in bronze and silver


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

αce said:


> when enemy picks malphite you pick vladimir



Nah you should play Trynd or Jax. You'll win every time.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2013)

Hai's Twitter said:
			
		

> So, Platinum/Diamond and Challenger all share the same rewards as gold? Aka 2.8k elo with 1.5k elo?





			
				Saint's response said:
			
		

> making content for 1 percent of the player base not profitable





			
				Hai's response said:
			
		

> Good thing they balance the game off of the .1% of the player base -.-.



Fk u pro players. You get money :<


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2013)

Also that's not entirely true as they have often balanced around shit pubstomping too heavily in lower brackets




Anyway


Fuck


I'm still in my promo to gold lol

0-1


I'm too scared to play D:


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

iirc that's why yi was reworked
little did they know it did nothing


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

didi if you want help i can log on tomorrow. 

Will most probably be online for most of the afternoon.


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2013)

It's also why Xin was always such a hard champ to balance pre-rework, since he could just knock people up ad infinitum and deal tons of damage and lifesteal any damage done to him in lower brackets since they don't understand focus/cc


but in higher brackets he was fairly useless


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

how could i forgot
the release date god
SHINNNNSHAOWWW


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> didi if you want help i can log on tomorrow.
> 
> Will most probably be online for most of the afternoon.



I'm extremely busy atm


Next afternoon I have free might be monday or tuesday afternoon
Next evening I have free is next week's thursday evening


But thanks for the offer and I will take you up on it, just not this week, I'm just really really busy atm


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2013)

αce said:


> how could i forgot
> the release date god
> SHINNNNSHAOWWW



Release date he was just known as



Win Nao


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

i have like 8 weeks
a division each 2 weeks shouldn't be that hard....
maybe...


----------



## Santí (Aug 27, 2013)

αce said:


> how could i forgot
> the release date god
> SHINNNNSHAOWWW



[YOUTUBE]CHw1_Csup84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 27, 2013)

Tried to duo with Chausie.

She gets huge lag spikes to 2k ping, Kassadin and Shen pick the champs because they're ''OP''

Kassadin goes 0-5 at 8 minutes, Shen gets outfarmed by more than double and his opponent Panth even gets to ult bot lane at 8 minutes.

Now I remember why I detested silver.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

WINTERS SUMMONERS RIFT <3


----------



## OS (Aug 27, 2013)

can you guys send your friend requests on osu since I am on now?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Tried to duo with Chausie.
> 
> She gets huge lag spikes to 2k ping, Kassadin and Shen pick the champs because they're ''OP''
> 
> ...



well, we were doing ok bot before i got the lag. like the first few minutes. then i got the lag and ye, gg.

could kinda tell what was going to happen in champ select though, when the guy who asks for a kassadin ban picks him instead. Gotta pick the OPs! who cares if you can't play them!


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

for people on euw, may help the problems if as many people as possible do this


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Most people who play don't play ranked.



Most of those that do are in Bronze/Silver

I highly doubt those that don't play ranked are Diamond worthy


----------



## Wesley (Aug 27, 2013)

You only need gold to get the Elise skin.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 27, 2013)

Mother fucker, I honestly don't even know if I'll have time to get her unless I do team and start fresh 

First busy with school, then I move to butt fuck middle of nowhere with shit ping, now I am working full time while also doing physical training to prepare for an event, FUCK.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2013)

What is the based diamond rewards.
Might be time to bring out my seven swords.


----------



## αce (Aug 27, 2013)

the rewards for gold and diamond are the same


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2013)

...in four weeks and five days.
Then I can make the big plays.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

again with the rhyme!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

Let the guy sing
Maybe he is the rhyme king


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2013)

God tier jungle elise


I even made one of those clutch escapes where you rappel to a creep and you have no health left, it was THE ONLY ONE CREEP near our mid t1. Vayne and 2 others were behind me lol.


edit:

saw it was warwick and we had like 2 stuns so we invaded early, I counter jungled him after at his wraiths got a kill, farmed up ryze and renek. Got t1 from renek mad early...just lol....went pure sin and snowballed o.o


----------



## Austin (Aug 27, 2013)

no time to get into gold so i will be fine with the silver rewards


----------



## Chausie (Aug 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Let the guy sing
> Maybe he is the rhyme king



oh bloody hell, not you too!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 27, 2013)

Chausie, you might think we are mad
But this rhyming business is pretty rad

Okay ill stop


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2013)

Wad did u take the rhyme thing from that vanilla game? ;x


----------



## OS (Aug 27, 2013)

I wanna be a part of this.
But when I'm about to type I forget about how hard it is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Wad did u take the rhyme thing from that vanilla game? ;x



Nah I started it I forgot where a few days ago.
There's actually many good reasons why I won't stop, though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 28, 2013)

Such a fucking intense game. Adrian dc's at the worst time.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IclJbTI9smE[/youtube]
Flame Hyung


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

so
we were winning so hard
i built phage cause phage op on vayne now
but turns out we threw
so i had to sell phage and zeal and get a qss for that zed

zzz




also i just pulled the most clutch shit
darius ignites and bleeds me
thinks im dead
walks away
i turn around with 50 health and kill him



also terry almost saved that maokai after he had a staredown with us in baron pit


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2013)

THAT MAOKAI IN THE BARON PIT

LMAO

HE WAS LIKE

"pls dnt let them notice me."

AND THEN WE WERE LIKE ACTUALLY WALKING AWAY FROM HIM

If that was WAD that game he would have been so fcking mad LOL

good thing we had such a huge lead.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2013)

i liked my games tonight.

don't think i underformed at all. got every lane i paid attention to ahead.

hecarim is pretty good. gonna main him. c:

that clutch ace play. ty basedgod.

but your welcome for my smite


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 28, 2013)

αce said:


> so
> we were winning so hard
> i built phage cause phage op on vayne now
> but turns out we threw
> ...



No lie, that baron is what saved us. They had 3 GA's I think (Darius, Zed, Trist) and we had NO GA and we won that fight cause of it. 

But yeah I almost saved that maokai holy fuck. Good thing your silver bolts killed him, I was like OMG when I saw him go over that wall. But then he died. 4N was asking if we should retreat and I'm like no no no we have to fight it. So I'm glad my call didn't fuck us up too hard.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2013)

bitch pls

u were never the original hecarim anyway. i remember several times suggesting that you pick him up before you actually got him because you can go all manmode, build tanky, peel and still do the damages, unlike with Rengar where you can get bursted too easy.

drizzy up in dis crank. so you can thank me later.


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2013)

Zac is better.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2013)

zac is good. been having fun with pony but i'll pick him up again in the future, dat zac.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

You sold both Zeal and Phage for QSS? What the actual fuck 

QSS isn't even that expensive, takes like 5 min of farming to afford.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

OGN in 9 minutes.


----------



## Darth (Aug 28, 2013)

Hoping for a 3-2 Frost victory!

Although tbh I don't really care who wins.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

I want Frost to win so either KTB or SKT get the 2nd circuit point seed.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

I just realized, if KTB and SKT go to worlds, that means neither the 1st nor 2nd place from Season 2 will go to worlds.

That happened with Season 1 and 2 too


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Aug 28, 2013)

Vae said:


>



"This seems sexist to me."


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

As long as he doesn't become a titan on stream


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

stroke the titan
also, shy proving how balanced zac is


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

why does ozone draft like they are clg?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

Tried to go in to the Ohara Telegrams after I read newest OP chapter.

Only people either hyping Luffy as Admiral level(I think he is) and people saying he's still not even close to Garp's power(I disagree)

Shitty arguments though 

Also Ace, skype?


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

sure one sec


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2013)

Never knew my people in Iran play this game.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 28, 2013)

Welp, started playing ranked, second game and already I'm jungling Fiora after being forced out of top and mid despite being second pick.

g
g


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

Wtf 2 zeds 2 thresh.

Kappa


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2013)

wtf 2 zeds 2 thresh

it took months for that 2 shens to die down. thnx korea for bringing it back. 

:c


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2013)

this teamfighting from frost though reaaal

i keep having more and more doubts that NA will do well every time i see korean teams play in the OGN

i'll still believe tho.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2013)

dat baron steal


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

DANDY
IS THE GOD


although this game is probably gg anyways
shy is too strong


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

LOL
DANDY IS THE FUCKING GOD OF THE JUNGLE


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

WHY FROST WHYYYYYY

MY PREDICTION WAS ABOUT TO COME TRUE THEN YOU THROW.

FUAAAAAAAAAAAARK.


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

dandy *is* the jungle


----------



## Darth (Aug 28, 2013)

so... mvp ozone win 3-2?

oh wow i predicted it right i'm da best


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

Yellowpete and Snoopeh tweets about if GBM didn't fail his shadow over the wall baron would've died a second faster.

I didn't even think about that


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

So I'm watching the Season 2 World Championship top moments, and I just realized how Wickd managed to flash the Shen taunt when he turned around to follow the Karthus ult.

Shen threw a fucking Q out of the bush before he taunted, that's how Wickd saw him.
I didn't realize that until now where I actually looked at it properly


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

THERE WAS JAX

AND NO ONE SAYS A THING


----------



## Treerone (Aug 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Yellowpete and Snoopeh tweets about if GBM didn't fail his shadow over the wall baron would've died a second faster.
> 
> I didn't even think about that


Shy was also looking to jump to him after he used his shadow. Rough ending but still was a good series.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 28, 2013)

What about Kayle?  She is completely covered.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it just me or is Jax present a lot more in OGN recently  tho.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2013)

Hopefully I can get to gold by November in Solo/Duo.

Ranked 5V5, me and my buds can get to gold easy.


----------



## Darth (Aug 28, 2013)

It doesn't actually count unless you do it in solo queue. 

And even then it only counts on NA cause all the other servers are trash.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2013)

> We?re dishing out the rewards based on the tier you reach at the end of Season 3 ranked play. You?ll earn rewards by playing ranked in any game mode (solo, duo, 5v5 or 3v3), and you?ll nab the reward corresponding to the highest tier you hit across all modes. Keep in mind that for 5v5 and 3v3 tier rewards, you have to have played at least five games with the team and participated in 30% or more of the teams total games to qualify.


It does for 5v5 actually.


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2013)

> I went 7-0 in 3v3 (not on this account) and got Gold Elo. I'm Diamond on  3 accounts, so it was pretty easy to do. Even lower elo players can get  "lucky" in 3v3 and get gold ELO by just making new ranked teams and  trying again if they lose. The first few games are always against  unranked players anyway, so only the last few are even remotely  challenging.
> 
> Getting gold elo in 3v3 ranked is just incredibly easy. Very easy to  abuse / carry people to gold too. Don't even need to be carried though,  it's not hard to go 7-0 or 6-0 even if you have a team of 1300s. May  take a few attempts / new teams though.
> 
> ...




Yo anyone here who is good want to do some ranked 3v3? I really want that elise skin


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Yo anyone here who is good want to do some ranked 3v3? I really want that elise skin



I'll try.

No skype.

Synthesqudigy


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I'll try.
> 
> No skype.
> 
> Synthesqudigy


are you on NA?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

Never thought i'd say this but

I am going to main Nasus in ranked from now on


----------



## Chausie (Aug 28, 2013)

think i quite like lucian, feels ok to just leave him alone for extended periods to help other lanes

even in the first game, where the guy playing him was a little iffy at times, felt fine once he got his botrk complete


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

well
gained 36 lp


----------



## Maerala (Aug 28, 2013)

98 LP.

fml


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

Chausie said:


> think i quite like lucian, feels ok to just leave him alone for extended periods to help other lanes
> 
> even in the first game, where the guy playing him was a little iffy at times, felt fine once he got his botrk complete



You mean the Lucian who was just going to farm all game because the ''team was mad at him''?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> You mean the Lucian who was just going to farm all game because the ''team was mad at him''?



well, he turned around once he got an item. and he was nice after that, like apologising for staying when i had no mana and was pinging him back.

he wasn't a horrible person, just made some very questionable decisions in the start of the game, like trying to duel cait when he had shit for damage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2013)

How much LP do I have at the moment?
I am itching to take on an opponent.


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

91
you had 94 but vae played


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2013)

When was that on my match history if you don't mind me asking?
I'll need one more game on my account then I can return to glory-basking.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2013)

I played on your acc the 18th, the ranked game that is.


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2013)

can someone help me with a jg elise build


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

Regular tanky shit

Tabi AncientGolem, Locket

Go Sorc and Haunting if fed


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2013)

oh really 

see i was building her more ap than tank and it help later in the game but my ganks weren't very effective


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2013)

Austin said:


> can someone help me with a jg elise build


if your team sucks and you need to carry go full assassin.
grab a ryl scepter thing for the hp since you will be kinda squishy.

you do % dmg so building tanky is very viable.


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2013)

see i'm trying to widen my champ pool so i can get to gold before the end of season 3

it's gonna have to be by team 5 since i don't think i could get out of silver in time


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> are you on NA?



Yeah, but it's fine if you decline.


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Yeah, but it's fine if you decline.


I typed in ur name said user not found or whatever


add me RemChu

we can form a team with my bro Wake n Bacon or this other dude I found.


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2013)

i don't think i have anyone here besides remchu

post your ign or add I Took Your Blue if you want to play or smth


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2013)

making a tyrndamere page....

attack speed red, attack speed yellow, attack speed blue


not full on the red but its like +21% attack speed

l o l


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> making a tyrndamere page....
> 
> attack speed red, attack speed yellow, attack speed blue
> 
> ...



No. Just no. If you're going to do something like cheesy runes, you go for 20% crit chance. With full fury you get a 55% crit chance at level 1. Also go 30/0/0

Anyways... I'm not going to get home until 3 more hours. If someone could fill me in what happened between Ozone vs Frost in detail that'd be cool.

And I just saw the latest gamecrib, yeah that show started to get annoying for me now.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2013)

what happened on latest gamecrib?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 28, 2013)

[youtube]0cpuMLdgNX4[/youtube]

wat'

is

this 

game

that 

they 

are

playing

0_0

like 60% of that video was filled with clutch plays. pretty damn awesome highlight video. nice music too. koreans really know how to sell that game.


----------



## αce (Aug 28, 2013)

you should have known
when dandy the god
stole baron in like 0.5 seconds within seeing it


----------



## OS (Aug 28, 2013)

the dandy steal

[youtube]SFC11J8IV3o[/youtube]

Also, blind pick? looks like i missed something wonderful


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2013)

Someone play a game on my account in two weeks.
And then when I return I'll be ready to spread buttcheeks.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

Captain Dandy strikes again.


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2013)

damn lost like 50 lp today ...lol


----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2013)

Wrapped up like a douche in the middle of the night.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQvl_Ble7n4[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 29, 2013)

mvp ozone vs taiwan all stars at 4:30 a.m.
:sanji


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2013)

Give up fools. You will never reach gold before the end of the season.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]KQvl_Ble7n4[/youtube]


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK

HAHAHHAHAAH

WEAKEST ASS DUMBEST ASS FUCKING ULT IN THE GAME

:rofl

karma sucks too


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2013)

Garena Taiwan stream. Dat fiora cosplay


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Give up fools. You will never reach gold before the end of the season.



Liar, I already reached it


----------



## Maerala (Aug 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Garena Taiwan stream. Dat fiora cosplay



Terrible.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 29, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Terrible.



Fuck you, it looks good.

You're just jealous you can't cosplay her


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 29, 2013)

Lolwut Taipei Snipers got owned by Gamania Bears for the Taiwanese spot to worlds.

No Taipei teams in Season 3 worlds


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 29, 2013)

My first, :33



Ignore Ezreal, let him steal not my glory.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2013)

Good job there Kagura
Gratz


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2013)

After a month of not playing this game everything looks so weird.
Maybe I really will be terrible when I come back as I have feared.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2013)

None of my friend list is online, well barely 6 people.

Everyone at school =[


WAD said:


> After a month of not playing this game everything looks so weird.
> Maybe I really will be terrible when I come back as I have feared.



Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 29, 2013)

OMG KIMBLEE TF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2013)

Who am I kidding, I will be even better when I come back. 
For some reason I improve when I take breaks from games, its a knack.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> Who am I kidding, I will be even better when I come back.
> For some reason I improve when I take breaks from games, its a knack.


Yeah that happens to me too. 

If you are doing it all the time you may become uh burnt out.


btw just counter picked an ahri mid with akali. 12-2 , felt good.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> OMG KIMBLEE TF.


SMOOTH CRIMINAL

bum bum bum bum


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2013)

Ehhhh, Akali is not really a counterpick per se.
Like yeah with shroud she can 1v1 all day.
But Ahri can push like crazy. then just roam.
So it is really hard then to send her home.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 29, 2013)

RemChu said:


> SMOOTH CRIMINAL
> 
> bum bum bum bum



Yeah, getting that skin for sure.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 29, 2013)

Fnatic aren't using Rekkles for Season 3 Worlds.

Thank god for that.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Yeah, getting that skin for sure.


I think it's a custom skin not sure.....

 




WAD said:


> Ehhhh, Akali is not really a counterpick per se.
> Like yeah with shroud she can 1v1 all day.
> But Ahri can push like crazy. then just roam.
> So it is really hard then to send her home.


You can chase her 
and when she went back I push my wave so I can roam


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 29, 2013)

Doesn't matter. Gonna try to get it one way or another.


----------



## αce (Aug 29, 2013)

> Fnatic aren't using Rekkles for Season 3 Worlds.
> 
> Thank god for that.



inb4 pray and cain vs yellowstar and whoever else that is adcing


----------



## Guiness (Aug 29, 2013)

best decision for fnatic

though it would have been amusing as fck to see him get thrashed at worlds considering all the bs hype he gets, even when not playing against top teams on a consistent basis.


----------



## Darth (Aug 29, 2013)

NA acting up for anyone else?

Ping is skyrocketing for the whole city for some reason. people here blaming the server.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 29, 2013)

havent played a game for the day yet

though last night my fps was low and i was getting random lag spikes here and there


----------



## Cronos (Aug 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fnatic aren't using Rekkles for Season 3 Worlds.
> 
> Thank god for that.



they would be dumb to do so


----------



## Cronos (Aug 29, 2013)

don't worry wad, i hear you guys are getting an east coast server


----------



## αce (Aug 29, 2013)

i had ping spikes to 2k last night but my skype was also dcing so im assuming it was my internet


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 29, 2013)

αce said:


> inb4 pray and cain vs yellowstar and whoever else that is adcing



puszu.

Honestly, bringing Rekkles would've just ruined any chances they might have because of lacking synergy in bot lane.

Also, puszu isn't a bad ADC, he also earned his spot in worlds so replacing him would've been a dick move.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 29, 2013)

What the fuck, I didn't hear about this.

Raven apparently left Jin Air Falcons


----------



## αce (Aug 29, 2013)

if you play jungle in korea you must master lee sin first
everything else is secondary


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2013)

Koreans love shaco too


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 29, 2013)

I haven't seen a Shaco in OGN in like forever.


----------



## αce (Aug 29, 2013)

well just cause hes not in ogn doesn't mean he's not played in solo q
although people in korea are meta sheep. if you don't play something that isn't used constantly in the ogn you are considered a troll
although lee and tf are probably the most played on the korean ladder if i had to guess


----------



## Maerala (Aug 29, 2013)

Haven't seen much of Elise or TF anywhere since nerfs.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2013)

Koreans are playing Rengar jungle very often
And i can see why

They all rush TF on him, i can see why too.
So strong. I used to buy BC on him but TF's burst is stupidly strong with him now.


----------



## Austin (Aug 29, 2013)

so my friend gifted me arcade heca 

and i wanna kill myself everytime i back


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2013)

Also, i've noticed a bug while watching a few korean Diamonds play Rengar. 
He has a generally buggy kit like Q getting stuck and unable to be used until you use the ferocity version, however there is a "new" one

When he has 5 ferocity, if the user clicks fast enough, he can not only use the empowered Q, but also use the W to heal himself. GEGE RANGO


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2013)

-siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh-

:/

Can't find anyone to 3v3 rank with =[
.........................


----------



## αce (Aug 29, 2013)

so
clg vs tsm tomorrow
and then skt1 vs ktb on saturday

then i move on sunday

it all fits perfectly


----------



## Chausie (Aug 29, 2013)

RemChu said:


> -siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh-
> 
> :/
> 
> ...



if only we weren't on different servers!


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2013)

4N said:


> best decision for fnatic
> 
> though it would have been amusing as fck to see him get thrashed at worlds considering all the bs hype he gets, even when not playing against top teams on a consistent basis.



Didn't he carry the Wolves all the way to the challenger finals?

Also, anyone here play Witcher 2?

And good job Kagura!


----------



## αce (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Santí (Aug 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Koreans are playing Rengar jungle very often
> And i can see why
> 
> They all rush TF on him, i can see why too.
> So strong. I used to buy BC on him but TF's burst is stupidly strong with him now.



What do you mean "now"?

I don't recall any official changes being made yet, so I'm assuming it's the changes to phage that now suddenly make it really good?


Story of my life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2013)

Playing this game without being high most of time is gonna be bizarre.
In before I become Challenger material and an all-star.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2013)

Or in before I am suddenly worse than a Bronze 6/Ke$ha fan's aborted love child.
Then I'd pray for me and based Mary Jane to be reconciled. ;~;


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2013)

Sant? said:


> What do you mean "now"?
> 
> I don't recall any official changes being made yet, so I'm assuming it's the changes to phage that now suddenly make it really good?



Sheen's component of TF used to do 150% base damage. Now it does 200% base damage. Which is why Jax got a popularity rise.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2013)

Wait, is that seriously true?
Triforce Akali coming through.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2013)

RemChu said:


> -siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh-
> 
> :/
> 
> ...



I'll do rank 3v3 with you as long as we get gold fast , otherwise I'll drop you like pregnant teenager on prom night.


----------



## Austin (Aug 29, 2013)

if u get gold add me to the team thx


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 29, 2013)

What's Bioness username?


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2013)

Nikasaur left riot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2013)

Good I can finally stop being terrified by her hideous grin.
Opinion and all, but I always thought she was ugly as sin.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 29, 2013)

she wasn't that bad looking. she was okay imo.

but its all about sjokz. not as drop dead beautiful as everyone makes her out to be but she is decent. would tap.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What's Bioness username?





Bioness


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

Based 200% damage and a movement speed boost per attack.

I'ma have fun with this.


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

Wait, I'm not exactly sure how TF will work on Rengar since I've never built it myself, but does the Sheen Proc stack on top of the Q-stab (Since it's technically just an enhanced aa) or is it used in the next autoattack following the stab?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Annie sucks dick.

Armin more useful imo


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

Annie, as a female, should suck some great dick and looks like she can work the tongue with extreme passion.

and Armin is more "useful" than like, 80% of SnK characters now. So I have no idea where you're going with this, but you're coming out sounding stupid. Which is nothing new.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Santi tries so hard 

I wanted WAD to reply to me defending Annie, I don't care about shingeki no kyojin.


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't confuse me for yourself. Unlike you, it doesn't take extreme thought or effort to type up two or three sentences.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Still trying hard


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Santi tries so hard to justify his own existence by trying to make other feel bad and it makes himself look stupid.
Got self esteem issues or something?
Getting kicked out make you bitter?

Anyways, I'm just gonna ignore you and wait for WAD to inevitably come at me with his rhythm and rhyme


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

>Accuses me of trying too hard
>Goes for the most desperate low blow at my personal life.

lol, you're mad as fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2013)

Why do you think you can catch a shark using worms for bait?
If you are trying to reel me in, you're going to have a long wait.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been waiting for this battle for an inexcusable amount of time.
Show me the power of your rhythm and rhyme.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2013)

I am actually going to sleep now young grasshopper.
If you wait until tomorrow I will present you the showstopper. :33
Less than 6 hours of sleep and I am going to hike up a mountain.
If battling me makes you thirsty I suggest a water fountain.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

I will wait patiently for I have already defeated Original Sin.
You're next on my war path, I will have this win.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

You called for a cease fire during our champion name puns battle 

@Santi
No, not mad.
I just don't forget things.
Fun fact: If you don't want people to use something against you, don't post it on an internet forum everyone can see


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You called for a cease fire during our champion name puns battle
> 
> @Santi
> No, not mad.
> ...



Oh look at who is a liar





> Then let's call it a draw Sin, you're Draven me crazy.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

IIRC you said you were out of puns or something of that sort.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

I said I was running out.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Cease fire by mutual agreement


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

i dunno why u guys still try to hop on jiyeon for.

not everything he say may be smart, not its not like we are much better. we all say dumb things from time to time.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

4N said:


> i dunno why u guys still try to hop on jiyeon for.
> 
> not everything he say may be smart, not its not like we are much better. we all say dumb things from time to time.



I'm not even half serious when I post in this thread anymore.

Only Santi doesn't understand this, but what can you do?


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

just finished season 2 of breaking bad
shit getting real


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> No, not mad.
> I just don't forget things.
> Fun fact: If you don't want people to use something against you, don't post it on an internet forum everyone can see



You're jumping the gun, I never said that what you posted bothers me. It doesn't. (I'm actually very happy that what happened, happened. Even if I struggled a little bit at first, I am very well off right now).

I just find it really sad how you tried so hard and digged that low just to get at me. And you were talking about me trying to make himself feel better by bringing down others? Lol.

And don't do that "lol I wasn't even serious" bullcrap in an attempt to save face. I know when you are serious and not, and I only jump on you when I know you're being serious. You were being serious just then.

My post about Annie/Armin was mostly to be taken as a joke, I wasn't seriously trying to be mean to you. You're the one who go defensive, and decided to do a personal attack, kid.


----------



## Didi (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> just finished season 2 of breaking bad
> shit getting real



Good man

It's only gonna get realer and realer


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Ace, is breaking bad as good as everyone says it is?


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

It's 3x better than what everyone says it is.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Sant? said:


> You're jumping the gun, I never said that what you posted bothers me. It doesn't. (I'm actually very happy that what happened, happened. Even if I struggled a little bit at first, I am very well off right now).
> 
> I just find it really sad how you tried so hard and digged that low just to get at me. And you were talking about me trying to make himself feel better by bringing down others? Lol.
> 
> ...


TL;DR

But lol, "kid"


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, read Santi's post just now.

I like how he can now tell me when I was and when I was not being serious.


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

Years of practice.

I have enough experience on this forum to know when someone is spouting BS for lolz or not (80% of my posts are BS'd posts)

But most importantly, I've known _you_ since the week you joined this forum and your post count was in the single digits. I know when you're not joking.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Years of practice.
> 
> I have enough experience on this forum to know when someone is spouting BS or not for lolz (80% of my posts are BS'd posts)
> 
> But most importantly, I've known _you_ since the week you joined this forum and your post count was in the single digits. I know when you're not joking.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

breaking bad is so good

might let s4 play out before i start watching it


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2013)

Played some 3v3 with Bioness, very fun! I'm puzzled why more people don't play TT.

1st game both teams had junglers!


αce said:


> just finished season 2 of breaking bad
> shit getting real



mmmmmmm I love breakfast!


[youtube]cuqe2mQ1L-w[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon, every time you start running out of decent arguments you always say 'I wasn't even serious though' in an attempt to save yourself from further humiliation.

This is nothing new.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Was I serious Vae?
How many times in the past 2 weeks have I posted something serious?

I wanted to get WAD to start rhyming with me the same way I got Sin to start making puns on champion names with me.

You and Santi alike try to jump on me at any given opportunity and when it backfires because I didn't mean what I said you say the same things over and over like broken records.

I don't watch SnK so i don't know who is useful and who is useless, I know that WAD likes Annie so I said something bad about her to make him reply to me in the way I wanted him to.

But whatever, stay mad at everything I do


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

It's funny how both of you endlessly try to make me feel bad, but the joke's on you.

The point is you care so much about what I say that you reply to any and every little thing I say, no matter how stupid you think it is.
If you think it's stupid don't reply to it, it's common sense isn't it?

I don't understand how for two people who build themselves up to be so smart, can't grasp such a simple concept.

The ignore function is there for a reason.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't recall ever repeating the same thing over and over, that sounds more like something you would do.

There's also the fact that when we argue I see you use insults I've used in previous arguments with a tiny change to them, lacking the capacity to think of insults on your own?

I haven't flamed you in over a month, so don't act like I jump on you at any given opportunity, you're not really worth the time or the effort.

That's all, good day to you.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

> I don't recall ever repeating the same thing over and over, that sounds more like something you would do.


Bronze V
Doesn't understand the game
Not good at the game
Those are the only things you can and ever say



> There's also the fact that when we argue I see you use insults I've used in previous arguments with a tiny change to them, lacking the capacity to think of insults on your own?


Why would I bother to insult you with your own lack lustre insults?
Get over yourself.



> I haven't flamed you in over a month, so don't act like I jump on you at any given opportunity, you're not really worth the time or the effort.


Scared to get banned for being a cunt again?
And don't think I don't see the little "Stuck in bronze v" remarks you make because I ignore them.
You're still a 19 year old with the maturity of a 5 year old.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

So I realized that every game where I've accidentally queued up for ranked thinking it was normal draft, I've ended up winning.

Every game except one.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Wait, I'm not exactly sure how TF will work on Rengar since I've never built it myself, but does the Sheen Proc stack on top of the Q-stab (Since it's technically just an enhanced aa) or is it used in the next autoattack following the stab?


If you just activate Q, Sheen animation will appear, indicating that the next attack will proc Sheen

So if you go into Ult to gank someone, and you have 5 ferocity and you double tap Q, your first Q will be empowered *and* do 200% of Rengar's base damage, while the next Q will just do Q's base un-empowered damage.

If you time them well enough (Although will give you less immediate burst) you can get 2 sheen procs.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

[11:29:13] GothaX: 4N is the Arnold Schwarzenegger of NF

Dis guy right here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2013)

Breaking Bad easily best show on television.
Watching it is definitely a great decision.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

who is ramzi


----------



## Maerala (Aug 30, 2013)

I actually had a nightmare about that game last night.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Cronos said:


> who is ramzi



it is darth


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

oh cool darth added me


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

wasn't he na tho ?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

think the account is some friends of his

also, janna feels real strong in dominion

dominion is real fun


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

It's fast, it's fun.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

i love hotshot


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

speaking of hotshot, i really hope clg makes it


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

about to start a game with someone who seems to have an immense dislike of the spanish language(of all things!), whilst another two of my team mates appear to be spanish.

this will be fun!


----------



## Nim (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't express how much I love my last ranked team <3333
Someone from our team disconnected for 15 minutes or so, and they kept playing without flaming. SO good teamplay. And when the disconnected one reconnected, we won <333 I'm so happy, Silver 3 now :333


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

so         cute


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

I saw you write Silber 3.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

this is really cool of riot


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Won that game by being a mediator, despite the fact that they were ignoring all pings as they were too busy arguing. janna op at defending points



Cronos said:


> this is really cool of riot



that actually looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Nim (Aug 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> I saw you write Silber 3.



yes is the german word for silver D


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> Ace, is breaking bad as good as everyone says it is?



I thought that people were over hyping it but I have to say it's easily the best show on t.v.
probably better than game of thrones


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

it's on the last series now though, isn't it?


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah i think the current season is the last
altho im only on season 2 so i can't say how good it gets but i heard it gets even better


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

anyways im just waiting for clg to 2-0 tsm later on today


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Should I feel bad for not being interested in Breaking Bad?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2013)

yes you should


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> Should I feel bad for not being interested in Breaking Bad?



the concept seemed retarded to me
and then i watched it








also ogn final tomorrow
skt1 vs kt

basically, a@t vs verizon for korea


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess I should give the series a chance.


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

i always wanna watch it but then i'm like lazy


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Is anyone here watching the games between NWE and COG and wants to skype?


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

heh
this karthus down like 30 cs


but in the skt1 vs ozone match, the karthus was up on zed in cs pretty much the entire laning phase
and forced him to back


and locodoco said that pros favour karthus vs zed in 1v1's 
ive also heard scarra say picking karthus into zed isn't bad


well, i guess this zed player just outclasses this karthus


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow what a wasted flash by Zac considering the kill was already secured...


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Ace, get on skype.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> heh
> this karthus down like 30 cs
> 
> 
> ...



Annnnd he failed flash. I'm switching back and forth from the screen but does Karthus even farm the wraiths? It didn't seem like he did.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

LOL THIS ZED MISSED BOTH HIS SHURIKENS
k im done


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

''This is the kind of kid who doesn't study for the test then aces it anyway''

Proceeds to fail multiple times in a row.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

well zac has spirit visage
every item afterwards is just supplementary


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

What the hell? Blitzcrank flash and pull the minion. Lol this game. Zac wins the game anyways


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

so i watch this
then i watch nlb
and im like wat


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> Breaking Bad easily best show on television.
> Watching it is definitely a great decision.



I'm here to carry on our sick battle of words.
My rhymes are definitely sour, like spoiled milk curds.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Who are these two teams and are they good?


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

SWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINNNNNNNN


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Calm down OS.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol that guy shouting in the background.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

LOOOOOOOL NOTHINGHERE WRECKING.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

vayne with the capt.jack level barriers


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> vayne with the capt.jack level barriers



im not sure what this means





also this game is painful


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

The barrier was timed well. But he didn't let his support know.


----------



## Rain (Aug 30, 2013)

Zac will dominate teamfights.

edit: yep he will


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Swain is trying so hard to carry

But his team won't let him


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

this is fucking hilarious
this fucking zac

balanced champion


holy shit and how is cait 7-0
the vayne/thresh can't communicate at all


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Nothing here at all.
That team fight made me jizz.

Zac initiate + command shockwave to bring them in + Xin Zhao ulti to push them back out + Nothinghere going yonkers.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Poor Swain can't carry his sad team


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> im not sure what this means
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meant it sarcastically.



Original Sin said:


> The barrier was timed well. But he didn't let his support know.



no. he should have casted barrier fromt he time cait was going to use ace-in-the-hole. letting his syupport know what he was going to do would have helped as well though for sure.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Zac's sustain is very balanced


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

> no. he should have casted barrier fromt he time cait was going to use ace-in-the-hole. letting his syupport know what he was going to do would have helped as well though for sure.


 He did use barrier for that. But his support blocked the damage and died thus making the barrier useless.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

This game is sad


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

what have we learned this past month?
whoever gets zac wins the game


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

this ori
is that fakers smurf?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Gee Gee

Outplayed 2 team fights in a row.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Phreak jokes OP.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> this ori
> is that fakers smurf?



>Gets banned out.
>Still wrecks.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Cog gonna be a team to watch if they make it to LCS.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

So Quas actually looked really buff when shaking hands.

Really buff


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> Cog gonna be a team to watch if they make it to LCS.



maybe for velocity


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Cog gonna be a team to watch if they make it to LCS.



TBD is the team to watch, they gon' get COG good during the final.


----------



## Rain (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> what have we learned this past month?
> whoever gets zac wins the game



damn right.

its just broken to have an ultimate which gives you mobility, survivability, AOE damage and AOE CC.  4 strongest things in this game. Couple that with a long-range initiate and you get pretty much the best teamfighter in the game.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

so
like
depending on how clg vs tsm goes
i might neg everyone in this thread


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

TSM will win.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

You wanna fite me IRL Ace?

Who do you want to win OGN tommorow btw? I want KTB to win just so SKT and KTB can both go to worlds, and of course because I'm a KTB fan.

Also, Rain, I haven't seen you around here before. What server do you play on?


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> Who do you want to win OGN tommorow btw? I want KTB to win just so SKT and KTB can both go to worlds, and of course because I'm a KTB fan.



well thats assuming skt1 beats ozone in regionals
if they lose to ktb, they will have to play 3 bo5's
that gets grueling tbh








i honestly don't know who i want to win
i like faker and kakao equally to be honest

its one of those matches where i dont really mind who wins
just hoping for good games


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> anyways im just waiting for clg to 2-0 tsm later on today



damn i hope so, but clg has broken my heart so many times before 

i still believe tho, clgs3believe


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

DW, Ace.

I'm backing CLG too.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> damn i hope so, but clg has broken my heart so many times before



lol
i don't have a heart after clg games


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

i've just gotten a warning for verbal abuse, all i say in games is gg, otherwise just ping

Anyway!

super awesome janna win streak in dominion has ended 
i think maybe the people in the first loss reported me, think 3 of them were a premade - they spent their time shit talking me and the anivia, before we had even left the platform, instead of playing. up until i muted them, anyway.

dominion was fun whilst it lasted.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

I get warning for verbal abuse because I call people names and they are pussies about it.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Ace y u no skype.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> lol
> i don't have a heart after clg games



haha so true

also, i want skt to win ogn


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i've just gotten a warning for verbal abuse, all i say in games is gg, otherwise just ping



i've reported you after every one of our arams, finally it's working


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> i've just gotten a warning for verbal abuse, all i say in games is gg, otherwise just ping



ive seen tribunal cases where the ONLY thing someone will say is gg 
and they get reported
l0l




also vae give me like 10 minutes


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

these games all depend on nien and doublelift
link always does good regardless


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

honestly after world elite vs clg eu last year i can't stand this fucking dubstep


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah if double plays as shitty as he did in the last week of lcs it's gg already


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

in monte we trust


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Regi doesn't have that douche hat.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i've reported you after every one of our arams, finally it's working



but.. why?

we only played three 

i thought you loved me, cronos



Original Sin said:


> I get warning for verbal abuse because I call people names and they are pussies about it.



then you deserve it.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

If Regi rages, CLG wins.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't deserve it. People just need to not get hurt by words from strangers.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Double gonna go into god mode and shut that fat mouth of Regi's.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

that's how i express my love chausie, i'm wierd like that


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Did you report me too, Cronos?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I don't deserve it. People just need to not get hurt by words from strangers.



..or shit talking strangers across lol is kinda pathetic, and you need to learn to not do it.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

of     course


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Cronos said:


> that's how i express my love chausie, i'm wierd like that



well, thank you, i guess?


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

omg after i saw the tsm bans i totally predicted ashe zyra

I'M SO GOOD


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

WHY AM I SO NERVOUS

CLG PLS


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

CLG will win this game


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ..or shit talking strangers across lol is kinda pathetic, and you need to learn to not do it.



Being nice won't teach them much. This is life. This is how you raise people to be better.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Why did Nien town just now?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Being nice won't teach them much. This is life. This is how you raise people to be better.



no, you raise people to be better by giving advice and telling them what would be a better thing to do, not shout abuse at them.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

I tell them, "Stop being a pussy tank and go in, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)". Seems like correct advice.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Being nice won't teach them much. This is life. This is how you raise people to be better.



People who raise their kid through abuse of any sort rarely see their kids succeed in life compared to parents who raise their children with love and care.

Being an asshole makes people ignore what you try and teach them.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Godtonsoh.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Godtonsoh.



That was everyone except Nien, lol.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

Lmao TSM, LCS playoffs.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

CLG CLG CLG CLG CLG


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> That was everyone except Nien, lol.



Nien didn't die

God can't die


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Nien didn't die
> 
> God can't die



Only Doublelifts amazing arrow saved him.

Please


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

Regi too pro


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

Free Baron.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

By stats, CLG is going to win in about 7 minutes.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

ACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

g fucking g

TWITCH SO STRONG


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> By stats, CLG is going to win in about 7 minutes.



BIGGEST JYNX NA


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, fuck CLG.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

i feel like crying


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

MALPH ORI ULT ON 3 PEOPLE

NOT ENOUGH


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol. Are you ready for the reds from ace


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

FREEEE BARRONNN = GG


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

dammit

still have 2 more games.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Tbh, I think CLG would've done better if Double played a more damage orientated Carry.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Tbh, I think CLG would've done better if Double played a more damage orientated Carry.



I think the problem was that it was protect the carries. Tank noct and malph couldn't do much while tsm has a lot of damage.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

why, why would you fight against baroned up team with no gold lead, why


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

twitch came up and malphite ran instead of ulting him immediately
those 3-4 auto's won them that fight


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

ace, double suicide, you and me tonight


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

I did expect CLG to win due to Sona being the only engage, but i am a TSM fan nevertheless.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Is it best of 5?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is it best of 5?



Best of 3.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2013)

best of 3            .


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

#SHOTSFIRED


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, someone in the background. "Shots fired!!"


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh god it's Dyrus Zac.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Top lane Nasus


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

YEAH TOP LANE NASUS
LETS DO THIS


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my god

Vs. Zac that Nasus is going to get so much farm


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Holy fuck the god jukes.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

dat nien escape


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

He just activated ghost and Thresh had no Ult and missed (somehow) his Q

It's nothing special, really.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

You know CLG want to win when doublelift picks Vayne


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2013)

So I refuse to read all these pages but Chausie got reported? 
She has been duo'ing with Vae too much, let's get that sorted.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Chausie wants Dyrres to win.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He just activated ghost and Thresh had no Ult and missed (somehow) his Q
> 
> It's nothing special, really.



Elise had missed her cocoon.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> So I refuse to read all these pages but Chausie got reported?
> She has been duo'ing with Vae too much, let's get that sorted.



this is not a laughing matter


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

I mean he ran in a straight line with Ghost, it really isn't anything special.
I am all for Nasus plays but that wasn't one of them


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

meh, what did i expect

clg


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

CLG always seems to go for the lategame for some reason.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Nasus is a god.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol Dyrus blew it,

Nasus TP'd and Dyrus just left him alone until he realized that
Then Cait got killed and he was like I AM HERE GAIS NO WORRIES

/rant


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Aaaand CLG counter throw.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH REGI


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

just what the fuck is doublelift doing ?


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol a level 14 tank lee sin killed a level 17 zed. Lol Reggy.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

The turret got him to like 10 pct HP...


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

TSM TSM TSM


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

gg                      .


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

how do you miss a crescendo that close?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

CLG are gonna lose 2-0.

Sad.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

He didn't even need to flash.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

chauster trying too hard


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Chauster


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

w.e.
i give up on clg tbh


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

GGGGGGGGGGGG

WILDTURTLE KITING LEE


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

GG chauster threw

Also, I remember you guys arguing about how since CLG is 4-0 against TSm they would win


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

so

fucking

bad


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> w.e.
> i give up on clg tbh



pretty much this


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

DYRUS FIVE HIGHS THE CAMERA MAN AGAIN

GG TSM


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

no but real
i've been a fan since forever
i just give up now
w.e.

i hope vulcun wins NA now


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

g
g

tsm just outplayed clg. better control of objectives. better control of the map.
but then again, when it comes to clg, thats nothing new.

im disappointed but with the way clg played, i can't really say tsm didn't deserve to win.

chauster just went on full tilt with those ults. so forced.

they keep sacrificing so much for objectives that could put them ahead early but they want the late game. all. the. time.

i just don't understand it. why do they keep playing for it, when clearly for the past season it just has not been worth?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Fucking god awful, shame on you CLG.

They totally didn't deserve to go to worlds anyway.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

inb4 TSM makes a comeback again and get first place like last split.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> how do you miss a crescendo that close?



Surprisingly easy.  Sona's really been nerfed into the ground for no damn reason.  All she has is an aoe stun that she has to practically be sitting in the enemies lap to use it.  She has nothing to fall back on when her ult is down.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

i am happy dyrus won!

yet also sad that reginald won


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Surprisingly easy.  Sona's really been nerfed into the ground for no damn reason.  All she has is an aoe stun that she has to practically be sitting in the enemies lap to use it.  She has nothing to fall back on when her ult is down.



What the fuck does her having been nerfed and only having 1 CC ability has to do with Chauster missing her Ult?

Stop hating mindlessly cause your Leona isn't ever played and don't change the subject


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> What the fuck does her having been nerfed and only having 1 CC ability has to do with Chauster missing her Ult?
> 
> Stop hating mindlessly cause your Leona isn't ever played and don't change the subject



this is why
everyone likes you


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Surprisingly easy.  Sona's really been nerfed into the ground for no damn reason.  All she has is an aoe stun that she has to practically be sitting in the enemies lap to use it.  She has nothing to fall back on when her ult is down.



But there was no reason to flash. Thresh missed the hook and I think Elise didn't have cocoon. He could have walked to them but he was very trigger happy and flash crescendo. It wasn't even like they hard juked him. They literally sidestepped.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> that time when doublelift was splitpushing and bigfat and chauster were chilling in bush then chauster gets caught then lee sacrifices himself.
> WTF ARE YOU GUYS DOING HOYL SHIT




honestly, this isn't me thinking im a diamond player or anything
but im pretty sure i can make better calls than what clg is doing
i can't say the same for tsm's calls


people are probably just trying to do their own thing.
nien threw that first game and that second game was lost since near the start


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

chauster whiffed Crescendo too many times that game and tried to force something that needed not be forced. like really. i remember hating on chauster a couple weeks ago and ace defended him.

i have no rage. i didn't expect better from him. can't solely blame him for the loss though his really forced engages did turn out badly for clg. so one can't say chauster threw.

it seemed like they practiced hard, i always believe they do but its their damn strategy for playing for the late game that really brigns them down. when you keep sacrificing soft objectives and don't push for nothing in return and keep hesitating, ultimately not being decisive, the enemy team will exploit it. thats what tsm did. almost every tsm gained int hat game was for free.

still a fan of a clg after this. funny enough i don't even feel anything. i feel like tsm totally deserved those 2 wins but im not mad or annoyed. this is what ace must have been talking about when he said about being a clg fan requires you to have no heart.

sigh.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> Dragon is too mainstream for CLG



:sanji:sanji


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

don't na have their own presenter?

not that i'm annoyed that sjokz is here, just wondering why they went to the effort to fly her in from belgium to do it


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

let's not blame it all on chauster tho, every single clg member played worse than their tsm counterpart


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

so people say xpecial can't speak properly and that he stumbles and his speech is cringe worthy.

he talks better than most of NA pros out there. maybe its only when he vlogs that he tries too hard to sound intelligent.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

fuck clg
idc about them anymore
there's only so much you can endure before you decide to say fuck this


now i only have korean teams to look forward to in worlds





well, to be honest, the only NA team in the quarter finals is going to be the one who wins pax
if c9 or vulcun fall into group stages they aren't making it out


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

actually, i like curse
hate dignitas


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

Cronos said:


> let's not blame it all on chauster tho, every single clg member played worse than their tsm counterpart



doublelift and nien seemed on point those games. doublelift was constantly out cs'ing WT. at the very least he didn't derp like he did during superweek.

nien didn't do too badly. his presence was like the only shot they had at winning during the 2nd game. i felt like during the 1st game he just derped too hard trying to land that 5 man ulti which pretty much gave twitch to wreck everyone.

jiji, link and chauster have had better games.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

ace, hold me


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

doublelift played like shit in the second game
everyone on clg played good the first game, but nien threw by not using ulti until he had no health when twitch was free auto attacking him



> ace, hold me


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> fuck clg
> idc about them anymore
> there's only so much you can endure before you decide to say fuck this
> 
> ...



farewell ace. looks like im the only clg guy in here anymore :c

maybe next year will be the year clg catches on like the rest of the world have already and see soft objectives as something vital for early game advantage which could eventually stretch on into late game if it gets to that point.



αce said:


> actually, i like curse
> hate dignitas



i like curse more than dignitas. drc for dig or anyone on the team.

c9, vul and crs.

maybe it could happen.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

4N said:


> doublelift and nien seemed on point those games. doublelift was constantly out cs'ing WT. at the very least he didn't derp like he did during superweek.
> 
> nien didn't do too badly. his presence was like the only shot they had at winning during the 2nd game. i felt like during the 1st game he just derped too hard trying to land that 5 man ulti which pretty much gave twitch to wreck everyone.
> 
> jiji, link and chauster have had better games.



no he didn't, nien played it wrong, wiffed a couple tp's and not split pushing on a nasus when it takes like 3 q's to take down a turret WITH a tp is stupid

doublelift was getting caught all the time by elise stuns, also going in and then flashing out, i think he forgot his mechanics in the previous clg mansion

jiji played very poorly, missing q's constantly which would of either stalled more or gotten them a couple kills, he did alright the first game, altough he couldn't do alot. also that 0 lee sin pressure

link just played subpar to his usual self, losing cs, losing on roam, losing in push


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

Cronos said:


> no he didn't, nien played it wrong, wiffed a couple tp's and not split pushing on a nasus when it takes like 3 q's to take down a turret WITH a tp is stupid
> 
> doublelift was getting caught all the time by elise stuns, also going in and then flashing out, i think he forgot his mechanics in the previous clg mansion
> 
> ...



yeah i was wondering why a nasus with tp and farmed Q wasn't trying to push somewhere. i think nien was just scared that if he wasn't there for the fights from the start they might be lost without them so he just stood there with him instead of applying pressure to other lanes.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

WHY ARE THEY SO BAD OH MY GOD


right after jiji died that second game when they had mid inhib down and zed was splitpushing bot against no tower on inhib everyone on tsm rushed to baron if nasus tp'd to a nearby ward, he could have stalled esentially making it a 4v4 with jiji almost up and would of made it quicked due to homeguards i think they could of gotten 4 kills and baron there, i mean oddone was like 400 hp


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> i think he forgot his mechanics in the previous clg mansion



:sanji

Well shit.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> WHY ARE THEY SO BAD OH MY GOD
> 
> 
> right after jiji died that second game when they had mid inhib down and zed was splitpushing bot against no tower on inhib everyone on tsm rushed to baron if nasus tp'd to a nearby ward, he could have stalled esentially making it a 4v4 with jiji almost up and would of made it quicked due to homeguards i think they could of gotten 4 kills and baron there, i mean oddone was like 400 hp




if i were montecristo
i would quit
because this is giving him a bad rep


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

4N said:


> yeah i was wondering why a nasus with tp and farmed Q wasn't trying to push somewhere. i think nien was just scared that if he wasn't there for the fights from the start they might be lost without them so he just stood there with him instead of applying pressure to other lanes.



worst thing is in the late game it was zed doing the splitpushing for tsm, which can't interupt a tp, nasus had frozen heart and randuins ffs, just splitpush, wait for regi to be there and fucking engage 4v4 with a tp, it's not rocket science, and if zac counters the splitpush just fucking stall 4v4 and nasus takes the turret, WHY NUNU WHY


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2013)

Where is pax taking place?


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

i legitimately hate everyone on dignitas
and i like everyone on curse, bar voyboy


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

chauster just has terrible shotcalling ability, i think link needs to step up


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

well clg are out for the rest of the season.

moving onto my next favorite team in LCS.

c9. hopefully they continue their good form.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

i loff scarra, crumbz is pretty cool too


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

if the universe loves me blaze will win every b05 and go to worlds


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

So, anyone ever burn manga before? I got some naruto manga that needs to disappear in a hellish fashion.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

GG TSM!!!!!


----------



## Wesley (Aug 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What the fuck does her having been nerfed and only having 1 CC ability has to do with Chauster missing her Ult?
> 
> Stop hating mindlessly cause your Leona isn't ever played and don't change the subject



It matters because him missing the ult hurt that much more.  She has nothing outside of her ultimate.  If he'd been on any other support and whiffed with an ability, he still would have been able to do something.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

> I was looking forward so much to playing at Worlds. I worked the hardest I've ever worked for this. Sorry to disappoint my fans



Also, Xpeke is a tsm fan.



> TSM won guys, who do you think will win next game?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *It matters because him missing the ult hurt that much more.  She has nothing outside of her ultimate.* .



can't refute this fact. 

imo using sona is a bit risky but nothing substantial unless if you totally blow it.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> i legitimately hate everyone on dignitas
> and i like everyone on curse, *bar voyboy*



Because he's ex-dig?

I like qtpie.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

> Because he's ex-dig?
> 
> I like qtpie.



because i don't like his personality and he's still dating that pornhub girl


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

I still don't know the full deal with swoozie.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

im going to lay down
and watch this on my phone
negs incoming for everyone btw

bar cronos
cause he knows my feels


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

Holy fuck DIG lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> because i don't like his personality and he's still dating that pornhub girl



So you don't like that he's dating someone who unfortunately had a private video leak?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 30, 2013)

I was watching Voyboy's stream two days ago and she was talking about how she used to watch Naruto with him and tell him how hot Sasuke was to make him jealous.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

So here's the play



I was wrong on the elise cocoon but i still think a flash was unnecessary.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Still shouldn't have missed that, he didn't even aim at Elise.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So here's the play
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong on the elise cocoon but i still think a flash was unnecessary.



That's another thing.  Crescendo is a missile.  It has a travel time.  Even if you're in range when you cast it, the target can avoid it if they move quick enough.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, wow that just happened


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Dat fucking Jacky doe.

And Thresh Prince interrupting the crow storm with Flay.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

THE THRESH PRINCE


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Crs should get this.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Dignitas please


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

yay curse, i like their comp


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Just fucking Kill the turrets...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay this is a sad game for Dig. Just pretty much stomped.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

that arrow + death sentence combo is amazing


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

The Thresh Prince mang.

His hooks are like Madlife level.

Cop should play Vayne or Cait or Draven next game.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

[youtube]BwrC3X7d0eI[/youtube]


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

ogn venue for tomorrow


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I was watching Voyboy's stream two days ago and she was talking about how she used to watch Naruto with him and tell him how hot Sasuke was to make him jealous.



i have no idea who this person is, nor do i really care, but if she really did that, then that is hilarious

the type of thing a 13 year old would do. 

trying to make your boyfriend jealous over a cartoon character is pretty wtf.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Cronos said:


> ogn venue for tomorrow



outside?

but what if it rains?


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

tbh i'd sit through a thunderstorm just to be there


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Causie plz. Sasuke is kawaii desu~


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

It's bigger than that.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Still shouldn't have missed that, he didn't even aim at Elise.


tournament nerves?


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2013)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Thought they would've taken or banned Ashe after what happened to them just now.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Voyboy on trynd.

Gee Gee.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Tryndaqueer against Zac? Tryndaqueer in general. Well then again, no one can really 1v1 him or stop his split push.


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

i'm sitting in class and my twitch app won't load 

gg fml


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

That Crumbzz


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

From Ace's words:

Zac is balanced.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

They nerf sej but not Zac


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

they did nerf zac doe


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Not nearly enough


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah they need to nerf some of his cc it's ridiculous


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

They nerfed jungle Zac, not top lane zac


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Crumbzz carrying so hard


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol. That Kobe joke.

"Well he guessed right because voyboy went left"


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Ofc, Curse let themselves get fucked in the ass in game 2.

They love inviting pressure onto themselves.


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

how bad is it


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

inevitably lost


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

cop can't farm to carry?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Zac is a fair and balanced champion is all I can say.

Gj to voyboy staying top for 3/4 of the game, not helping any other lane and only taking the outer tier tower.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 30, 2013)

Why CLG why.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Zac is a fair and balanced champion is all I can say.
> 
> Gj to voyboy staying top for 3/4 of the game, not helping any other lane and only taking the outer tier tower.



Too bad no one realizes Zac is a balanced champ but Vul and C9 at the start of the split


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

holy shit my phone finally is working in time for game 3


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Dig are going to win 2-1.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Dis Crumbzz


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't understand the Eve ban tbh on all three of their games. Must be something in their scrims.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Dig are going to win 2-1.



Crs wins late game though. If Dig just does nothing for the next 20 minutes then Crs wins.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2013)

Picks and bans for game 3?


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

if saint doesn't throw they still have a decent chance


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Picks and bans for game 3?



Bans:
Dignitas: Ahri, Jarvan IV, Karthus 
Curse: Evelynn, Ezreal, Kassadin
Picks: 
Dignitas : Zac, Lee Sin, Sona, Graves, Zed 
Curse: Orianna, Nasus, Thresh, Ashe, Amumu


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2013)

They let them have sac and Lee sin again


----------



## Maerala (Aug 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't understand the Eve ban tbh on all three of their games. Must be something in their scrims.



Eve is a fair and balanced champion.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Lolwtf how did they turn that around?


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

that fight holy shit


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol

Nasus 1 vs 3's

Wins


Fuckin lol


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Curse will still lose though.

They have a habit of winning something, then losing something they should easily win.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope

Go dig

EDIT : Didn't mean to your post Jiyeon, didn't refresh page :3


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Lol
> 
> Nasus 1 vs 3's
> 
> ...



see ya nerds


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Curse will still lose though.
> 
> They have a habit of winning something, then losing something they should easily win.



I forgot, Zac is balanced.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

What i don't understand is what Crumbz does

I mean as in, he goes Ancient GOlem into Omen
THEN he buys Dorans blade. What for? Shouldn't it be an early buy? Wouldn't buying Longsword to make into whatever other item be much better?


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

curse could take this win, i feel it


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

2nd baron. Curse is done for.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

WTF  QTPIE


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

qtpie why?


----------



## Treerone (Aug 30, 2013)

WTF? Qtpie...


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

NVM G FUCKING G


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

ALL PART OF THE PLAN


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

This is the NA scene. Throws after throws. Voyboy should have tp'd early to get the inhib asap.


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2013)

curse had it wtf


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

i don't know how to feel about teams who play like so inconsistently during the splits yet if they win a couple b03 they have a chance to go to worlds. doesn't seem fair.

is it like this in korea as well?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, Curse lost 2 games in a row after shit stomping them in game 1.


This means Curse have to fight CLG to stay in the LCS right?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

edwards team lost?

glad i went and did an aram instead then!

(which i won! yay)


----------



## Treerone (Aug 30, 2013)

Loser of Curse vs CLG has a chance to be relegated.



4N said:


> i don't know how to feel about teams who play like so  inconsistently during the splits yet if they win a couple b03 they have  a chance to go to worlds. doesn't seem fair.
> 
> is it like this in korea as well?



Well if you play poorly one split but do amazing the other ones you can still have enough circuit points to make it in or have a chance to make it into worlds.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

4N said:


> i don't know how to feel about teams who play like so inconsistently during the splits yet if they win a couple b03 they have a chance to go to worlds. doesn't seem fair.
> 
> is it like this in korea as well?



Iirc it's by points. I agree though.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Crumbz quoting Ace.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Crumbzz: I'm surprised they let us have Zac who is ridiculously broken.

Yeah I don't understand that at all. -_-


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Once fucking Nasus starts coming top

You know, the guy who was never ever seen in S2 even in normals due to how pathethically weak his laning phase was

Once that shit hits the fan, you know you've overdone with the nerfs


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

so curse lost
lol i can't catch a fucking break


w.e.
korea win worlds and ill be happy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> so curse lost
> lol i can't catch a fucking break
> 
> 
> ...



Then the universe decides to fuck with you and say NOPE

Oh right OGN finals are tonight.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't think so. I think that's just the teams. Meteos still hasn't lost a game with Nasus.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

They gave this away at PAX.



I can't guess who the POV is.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

today has been beyond infuriating


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They gave this away at PAX.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't guess who the POV is.



blue and red alternating toenails? and clouds on the arm?

is there anyone with that colour scheme and a cloud motif?


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

w.e.
ill see u kids tmrw for crs vs clg
loser goes into relegation matches


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

That's definitely Janna.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm guessing Vi.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I'm guessing Vi.



i wouldnt doubt its vi. she seemed like the type to be all emo and get tats.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

Vi is my favourite female champ of the game tbh


----------



## Bioness (Aug 30, 2013)

They wouldn't have Vi without her gloves though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

That's true, it probably is Janna.


----------



## Darth (Aug 30, 2013)

αce said:


> anyways im just waiting for clg to 2-0 tsm later on today


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Cronos said:


> WHY AM I SO NERVOUS
> 
> CLG PLS


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Gogeta said:


> CLG will win this game


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


αce said:


> actually, i like curse
> hate dignitas



Today just wasn't your day. 

Fuck yeah TSM! 

Time to watch vods cause I missed it all!


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

well, at least darth is happy, if ace, cronos and gogeta aren't.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well, at least darth is happy, if ace, cronos and gogeta aren't.



But Gogeta is a TSM fan too lol. Or something, he would change my icon to TSM if he's on my account


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2013)

4N said:


> i wouldnt doubt its vi. she seemed like the type to be all emo and get tats.


rock chick,


----------



## Morglay (Aug 30, 2013)

Regardless of gender I now really want that sleeve... Would probably pass as unisex.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well, at least darth is happy, if ace, cronos and gogeta aren't.



Why shouldn't i be?


----------



## Stein (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They gave this away at PAX.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I think that's Leblanc for some reason.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2013)

Yo, 'The Worlds End' was just hilarious.
I think my diaphragm's health now is precarious.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

Stein said:


> I think that's Leblanc for some reason.



i suppose the tattoos could be smoke, "It's all smoke and mirrors"


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

So, this 61 percento winrate panth on my team said we didn't know how to end a game. Because you know, lets go all in for turrets and inhibs instead of shutting down the vayne standing right there. All game he split push then ulted to turrets or inhibs. We were all ad too so by the end which was like an hour we lost. Not so mad though. I am happy we lost if that guy and the xin were my team mates.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2013)

Also I know who is the character in that splash art.
But won't say until someone makes Morde support have a part.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

You don't know and we won't fall for it.


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Actually. Gift me RP and I'll morde support 10 games.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

btw ogn starts an hour earlier today


----------



## Darth (Aug 30, 2013)

OS where did you find the pic of that pool party poster?

I can't find anyone talking about it anywhere.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2013)

I do know, actually. I'll give you a free hint. :33
Note one hand is occupied and the other is not, quite the stint!


----------



## Darth (Aug 30, 2013)

Her other hand is on the bottom of the screen holding a cup of water. 

lol wad


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

wat

she is holding something in one hand, and not the other? what's so important about that


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They gave this away at PAX.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't guess who the POV is.



That is clearly Vi. The build and posture of her arm can not possibly be Janna, the tattoo and nails scream the carefree and rebel lifestyle of Vi, and the pink and blue nails match the hair color for both of her skins.

Lol at "Janna"


----------



## Darth (Aug 30, 2013)

somehow i doubt vi would have clouds tattooed on her arm.


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2013)

I doubt anyone except Vi would have a sleeve tattoo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2013)

Again, there is relevance regarding a female who holds an object in one hand.
But you guys are mean so I'll let you keep drowning in the sand.


----------



## Darth (Aug 30, 2013)

zero relevance in a woman at a pool holding a cup of water. 

you sir are full of bullshit.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

its clearly kog maw


----------



## Chausie (Aug 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> Again, there is relevance regarding a female who holds an object in one hand.
> But you guys are mean so I'll let you keep drowning in the sand.



there are many female characters who hold something in one hand

can anyone tell what the red tattoos are on her arm? if the blue are of clouds or smoke or something similar.

(wait, are they plasters? they can't be)


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> OS where did you find the pic of that pool party poster?
> 
> I can't find anyone talking about it anywhere.



Melonie Mac went to PAX and riot were giving it out. She posted it on facebook.

Left is Vayne and in the back you can see Morgana.


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2013)

i have to cleanse this na scrubness with ogn. kakao and faker pls


----------



## Darth (Aug 30, 2013)

Who the fuck is Melonie Mac?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Yo, if they made a pool part Vayne skin, Riot would get a lot of ?????


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

Placement matches were the worst shit ever.

i'm 2-7 now.

fuck me.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> Who the fuck is Melonie Mac?



A weaboo


----------



## Darth (Aug 31, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Placement matches were the worst shit ever.
> 
> i'm 2-7 now.
> 
> fuck me.


Have fun in Bronze V.


Original Sin said:


> A weaboo


Makes sense.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll have to work my way up from it.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

So this new Negima manga seems promising.


----------



## Darth (Aug 31, 2013)

Watching the VoD for the TSM vs CLG bo3. 

Lol watching CLG play is painful. They literally have like two good plays in each game and the rest of it is just them stubbornly farming in lane and letting TSM take whatever they want.

Hey. Nasus and Vayne have a ton of cs. Awesome. TSM has baron. Gj on dat cs'ing gaiz.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 31, 2013)

I really like DIG now after watching some games from them this season. Think their jungler (Crubmz?) is the weakest link, but still, fun team to watch.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

I really wanna watch the Korean games but sleep seems so much better. Where can I watch em later?


----------



## Darth (Aug 31, 2013)

Buy an OGN subscription and you can watch the vods. 

Good luck finding them anywhere else. OGN is pretty stingy about their vods. 

Welp, the TSM vs CLG vods were satisfying. Glad to see TSM playing so strongly. They made very few mistakes and capitalized on every opportunity they could take. 

Shame that CLG now has to worry about being relegated but oh well. TSM is only one bo3 away from clinching that World Championships spot!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I really like DIG now after watching some games from them this season. Think their jungler (Crubmz?) is the weakest link, but still, fun team to watch.



He pretty much carried them vs. Crs. If anything Kiwikid is their weakest link.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm watching the game vs. CRS and damn, he owned with that Lee Sin


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

I like how I'm shown as the thread creator.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I like how I'm shown as the thread creator.



Jiyeon pls. Why don't you go on LoL anymore :c


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

I got assignments I was given over the summer that I didn't bother to do.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 31, 2013)

that Scarra triple kill


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

lol darth finding ogn vods on youtube is pretty easy now. especially for the finals


----------



## Darth (Aug 31, 2013)

It's always more fun watching it live though. 

That way you don't have to worry about spoilers and stuff.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

agreed. watch it live


----------



## Darth (Aug 31, 2013)

OGN Finals in two hours folks


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 31, 2013)

Just finished watching the VODs for TSM vs CLG. 

Oh lawd, Chauster hahahahah. 2 and a half LOL flash crescendos for game 2, and each one was just wtf worthy. 1 Bot pre 6 which was a flash exhaust (counted as a half lol) which resulted in gaining nothing but a laugh. 1 Top which resulted in him killing himself and losing the tower. And of course 

But seriously, CLG just looked like headless chickens running around for both games. 1st game heavy initiate team, never initiates. 2nd game they rely on flash crescendos for initiates, force the initiates.

But as a TSM fan


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> OGN Finals in two hours folks


can u dudes post the link here?

thx <3


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

13 min until OGN.

Let's do dis.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

this hype man is a god


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

THIS INTRO SO FUCKING GOOD


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

LOL THAT FUCKING FAKER POSE
k i just died


----------



## Treerone (Aug 31, 2013)

No time for rosers.

WTF am I watching.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

if you missed fakers pose you missed the highlight of the night


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

ACE PLEASE GET ON SKYPE.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

My mum came in and didn't understand why I was so hyped.

SHE IS TOO IGNORANT FOR HER OWN GOOD, SHE MUST UNDERSTAND THE IMPORTANCE OF THIS.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

the fucking trash talk is over the roof


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

im not skyping at 5 a.m.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 31, 2013)

"Legend? I beat a god to get here"


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

You suck Ace, real men skype at any time.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Gotta admit though, last years entrance was more hype worthy than this year.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

fakers
pose
tho


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah but last year tho


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

kakao got elise
zzzzz


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

faker got orianna...
but then again, i'd say "faker got x champ" with anything he picked
although orianna was banned every game in the ozone series


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

InSec on J4 top, this will be interesting to see.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

ROFL HIRE A NEW WEATHERMAN


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

LOL TWITCH CHAT

"MASS EXODUS"

LOOOOOOL


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

THAT FAKER POSE


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

the counter gank
by kakao
surprise?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

well
this is gg


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Hassan is an admin on twitch.

KTB wrecking so hard looooooooool.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

my prediction about ktb winning is coming true


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Honestly I think the Nunu pick was dumb as fuck.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

i think that's game 1

edit: i also quite dislike nunu


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

btw if ktb wins this game
kakao is mvp
i need not elaborate


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

HOLY SHIT SCORE AND INSEC PLS.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

THIS      SCORE


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> btw if ktb wins this game
> kakao is mvp
> i need not elaborate



it seems that even tho insec moved to top lane, the best jungler in the world is still on the ktb team


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

yeah kakao pretty much insta locked elise
because

1. elise is op as fuck
2. kakao is op as fuck




> it seems that even tho insec moved to top lane, the best jungler in the world is still on the ktb team



well top 3 no doubt
i still think dandy is better


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Iceborn Gauntlet and Manamune at 17 minutes, holy shit Score so fed.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

This siege, there's no way SKT can win this.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

dude this siege comp is beyond fucking brilliant
gragas and blue build ez just poke
and then gragas just throws you off the tower with his ult


im orgasming right now....


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

i'll admit to not watching as many mvp ozone matches


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Gragas with Rabadons, Athene and Sorc shoes at 20 min, they were all so fed.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

good effort by skt but there's just too much of a gold difference at this point


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

23 minute muramana.

This is just sad tbh, SKT picking Nunu fucked them over so hard.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

this is the ktb of ogn winter that i knew and love
before kakao got moved to kt rolster A and then i quit caring
the team that came up with the most brilliant fucking strategies and sneakiest dragon/baron objectives


zzzzz
this fucking team


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

dont count out skt1 tho
they got rekt by ozone game 1 in the semi's
came back and won the whole thing



but their solution was just banning zed
what are you going to ban against kt?
ezreal?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

I will believe in my favorite team to keep this up.

I NEED THEM AT WORLDS.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

they were just waiting for kakao to have his smite back


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

So basically, Bengi has the build that KaKAO had at like 12 minutes, at 31 minutes.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Piglet trying so hard though


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

watching kakao play makes me hard


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

PoohManDu on point with his crescendo's tho


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

ktb was so smart to force so many fights into getting objectives, another 10 minutes and piglet would of wrecked them


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

if score gets mvp over kakao im gonna be pretty damn salty


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Man, Piglet played that game so well but couldn't carry hard enough.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

zzzz im moving out tomorrow
and i haven't packed anything
l0l


clg vs crs at 4. zzzzzz.
also gonna tune in for vulcun and c9 i guess


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

OH GOD NO THIS MUSIC


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll give KPop artists this, they can actually sing live.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

i can fap to this

dem legs


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

their music is still shitty


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

But they can sing, unlike a lot of artists today.

It's catchy even though I don't really like most kpop songs.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

but yeah
the girls in the checkered skirts
would smash


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> But they can sing, unlike a lot of artists today.
> 
> It's catchy even though I don't really like most kpop songs.



yeah, a lot of shitty artists like rihanna and katy perry
people like florence welch make good music and can sing live


if you can't sing live you're probably shitty at making music


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

they were so cute


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

WTF IS THIS MAFA SHIT LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

what the fuck
did i just watch


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

ACE YOU SALTY?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK KAKAO WAS THE MVP OF THAT GAME FUCK


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

LOLNOPE 96% CONTRIBUTION TO KILL.

ALSO SIEGE TURRETS LIKE A BOSS.

SNIPES LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

GG INSEC ON ZAC 2-0 SO FAR.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

okay
this games over


zac was picked



lets just get into the next game and give mvp to insec


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

AND KAKAO ON ELISE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

LOL KAKAO GOT ELISE AGAIN
k im done


ktb just win world championships so i can see kakao's beautiful face holding up the trophy


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Ace pls calm down believe in SKT.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

well whoever wins this deserves to go to worlds
so either


sword, skt1, ozone

or

sword, ktb and whoever else wins regionals


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

So Sword KTB and SKT T1.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

i prefer ozone or blaze
but yeah, whoever wins regionals deserves the third spot
but winning 3 bo5's is much harder than just 1. 


also looks like nasus is preferred top laner to pick against zac


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

damn fakers doing pretty well in lane now


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Why would you prefer Ozone over the team that beat them


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

yup
kakao is the god


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

KAKAO THE GOD.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

And when i said that Nasus is a good pick vs. Zac no one listened 

Zac is never ever going to force Nasus out of lane. After Visage, Nasus will fully regain any lost HP to Zac. Zac can spam his abilities off CD and it won't matter.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> Why would you prefer Ozone over the team that beat them







if ktb wins i said whoever wins regionals
which would mean ozone *has* to beat skt1 
i prefer ozone because i like them more, but i specifically said whoever wins regionals deserves the spot


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

oh look
kakao mvp
AGAIN

where have i seen this before?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

NO ACE, TAKE YOUR LOGIC AND GET OUT.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Such a chaotic team fight.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

why did trist rush shiv?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

rofl nevermind
im stupid

TRIST AUTO PUSHES I FORGOT


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

I still think she should've gone BotRK or IE first.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

WHAT DID RYU JUST DO?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

so faker just one shot elise



but zac is balanced
i forgot


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

I knew they'd lose that

SKT's team comp seems to lack synergy

After J4 and Sona engage

How the fuck is Nasus or Vayne going to follow up? 5 people gathered up, but Nasus can't get inbetween. Vayne has only single target damage.


Zac + Gragas + Fiddle is a lot better


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta, so you think for a team to have synergy they all need AoE? Wut.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

GGWP 4 for 0, Fiddle zoning Ahri.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

It looks like KaKAO has an extra large thumb and is missing a finger in that picture.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

im not sure how faker has so much farm considering how one sided this game is


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

3-0 inc        .


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

rofl what team can beat KTB? this is a stronger version of the team that made world elite look like bronze players in 2 of the 3 games they played. and they should have won the other game but a blitz stole baron.


fnatic and c9 wouldn't last 25 minutes against KTB


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

i am suddenly hopeful that blaze is stronger than i thought
since you know, they are the only team to push ktb that far


although najin sword did 2-0 them pretty convincingly -.-


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

i can't wait for ktb to wreck face at worlds


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe Najin Sword are stronger than you thought too.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Also, KT B played very sloppy against Blaze, haven't done it after that.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> Maybe Najin Sword are stronger than you thought too.



i don't want to hear this from you


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

also kakao better get mvp or i will fucking stab someone


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Why so salty


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

also zac needs to be disabled until riot does something about that champion
it's getting ridiculous at this point
when insec solo'd frost with it i just laughed

but now it's just stupid


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

I've never I said I think Najin Sword are bad because they lack skill, it's because they're inconsistent that I think they're bad.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gogeta, so you think for a team to have synergy they all need AoE? Wut.



Some teams are focused around team fighting so having AOE compliments your synergy (usually)

I just don't see how Nasus complimented their team synergy
As i said, Jarvan and Sona Ult

What the hell is Nasus going to do? LET ME IN LET ME IN
No way. Say 5 people are in the Jarvan Ult. How will Vayne take advantage of that? KILL THEM ONE BY ONE

I just don't see how that would work. Plus Nasus vs almost full AP team isn't very good, even if he is strong vs Zac


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

well, using the logic you just used about ktb, sword should be really strong since they haven't played sloppy since group stages


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

They haven't been bad recently, no.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

lol
meteos





> Ok I know making predictions have a high chance of making me look dumb, but I'm calling SKT T1 3-0





> my prediction is going well





> new prediction: kt bullets 3-0


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

justice has been served


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Silly meteos.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

OH LOOK
KAKAO GOT ELISE


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

J4 Elise strikes again.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

to be fair
its either elise or lee sin
and i'd rather face elise


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

meh i hope ktb wins so we see sword vs ktb next week
then we can get an accurate assessment of where watch and friends stand


top 3 junglers korea are kakao, dandy and watch


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

NO, REAPERED DA BEST.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

THIS SKT1 KEEPING OZONES HOPES ALIVE


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

LOL WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

KT why, please, WHY WON'T YOU JUST WIN.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

wow score and ryu got shit on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2013)

Good grief so many pages how many comments about OGN constantly being made?
Is there a new post for every time a the price for a long sword is paid?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

IMPACT LOL
LOOOOOOL


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

LOL IMPACT THAT ULTI PLEASE.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

rofl faker is pub stomping ryu


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> Good grief so many pages how many comments about OGN constantly being made?
> Is there a new post for every time a the price for a long sword is paid?



Shut the fuck up with your shitty ass rhymes.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

GG this game is over.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2013)

Now now Vae, behave, we wouldn't want another ban 
I am not trying to marginalize being an OGN fan.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

LOOL 20 MINUTE SURRENDER



if skt1 wins this im just done yo


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

bar impact's malphite ulti that was a flawless victory


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

well zac
gg

it was a nice try skt


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Wait really, InSec got Zac again?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Aaaand Elise also.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

"we know what happened to a team with one strategy with blaze last split"


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Srs though, why would they give Zac and Elise up again.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Ace will you skype with me for the final game?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Ryu with the sexy steals.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Zac strikes yet again


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Didn't see your message on skype, now you're offline again


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

lol kt
with the throws?

"fool me once, shame on you. fool me twice, shame on me. fool me three times, and I'm CJ" - Locodoco


I really hope KTB didn't come into this series with one strategy.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

why did score condemn right away?
shen is just going to ult out
l0l
he had blade of ruined king
if he taunts away just chase him
you're vayne


score pls


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

If Score hit that condemn it would've killed Impact.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Ace you'd better get on skype for Blind pick at least if it happens.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

faker is honestly the god
i think he may have eclipsed madlife
im not sure how i feel about that


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

game 5 bitches


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

The Legend of the Summer Split.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay Ace, get on skype right now.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

meanwhile
ozone is in the crowd smiling

"all planned"

they were hanging out with skt1 before the games l0l













HOWEVER, KAKAO CAN NOW PICK LEE SIN
BUT LOL PIGLET CAN GET CAITLIN


zzzz


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

this is easily the best finals since frost vs clg eu
however, the king of mid lane at the time (froggen) could not carry


but at the same time clg eu was the team that went up 2-0 and then lost the next 3


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

WTF 2 LEES?

I will pray for that.

Not sure how good Bengi is on Lee though.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

ACEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

SKYPEUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

i lost the mood
shoulda took your chance son


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

You suck, you gave me like 2 minutes to react and you know I watch with full screen.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

PIGLET DIDN'T TAKE CAIT.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

WTF 4 NINJAS.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

i called it vae, 2 zeds


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

That start though, double Shen taunt flashes.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Kinda sad we didn't get to see any Lee Sin


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

dandy lee sin was too strong


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

The Zed jukes all around.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you imagine how hard it is to keep a track of which shadow belongs to you?


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

It's 9:30, just woke up, shit is still going.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

piglet is so fucking good what the fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Nah, he just came in after the fight had ended and everyone were too low to fight him.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

WHY KT WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

PIGLET IS SO FUCKING GOOD


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

SKT1 WHY DID I EVER DOUBT YOU
OZONE IN THE CROWD WITH THE CALCULATIONS


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

I honestly don't know why they picked Eve, and Score has played badly this game.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

and this folks is why c9 would get absolutely rekt by skt1
fast push does fucking nothing 


i feel really bad for ktb but if they lose they don't deserve that last world spot
skt1 exposed the fast push and just outplayed them from then on



dont come into a series with 1 strategy








what is the counter to zac? faker.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Kakao could've played another champ.

Score should not have played Cait.

Ryu just not as good as Faker is on Zed and inSec can't duel the other Shen 1v1.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

OH
MY
GOD

FAKER YOU ARE THE NEW GOD, FUCK MADLIFE HE HAS NOTHING ON YOU JESUS CHRIST I CAN'T FUCKING BELIEVE THIS WGJSGhOISGGIPSSGHJLGSSGNBLGSBNSGN.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

ITS OVER
FAKER IS GOD
WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WITNESS

THAT WAS THE BEST ZED PLAY I HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

MY MIND JUST EXPLODED


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

FLASH TO CANCEL AUTO ATTACK, SWAP WITH W TO AVOID ANOTHER AUTO ATTACK.

IF EITHER OF THOSE HIT IT WAS GG.

WHAT IS THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

WHAT

THE

ACTUAL

FUCK

IS 

FAKER


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

He's a real damn god from another universe, here to teach us how to play LoL.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2013)

I knew he was king ever since I saw his Leblanc game.
Now it is time for him to make his claim to fame.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 31, 2013)

Soooooooooooooooooooo glad I stayed up. I was about to sleep after game 2 haha. Worth it. Zed vs Zed with equal skill lvl is a glorious thing. Well I guess not equal, Faker is a god.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2013)

Also, he looks like frickin' Jin.
That alone is pure win.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

if skt1 wins regionals then all three ogn champs will be at worlds


najin sword (ogn winter)
mvp ozone (ogn spring)
skt1 (ogn summer)


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

the legend of summer


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

This will continue.

THE LEGEND MUS LIVE ON TO NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

that was the most insane zed play i have ever seen in my fcking life

dat zed

i dnt even know anymore

jdbggokpfndpkfd'o;dsknbpvf

still hoping NA doesn't get too crushed at worlds. i'd feel a bit better knowing that the better skilled teams would win,


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]5YvuTh9DRQQ[/youtube]

Faker pls.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> [youtube]5YvuTh9DRQQ[/youtube]
> 
> Faker pls.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPCfoCVCx3U[/YOUTUBE]
Non slow mo HD version


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

faker>madlife


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

so beautiful ;_;

i think a baby was born during that moment of faker's zed play

i'd like to think they named it after the best mid laner in the world.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Faker has officially dethroned Madlife from the position of God.

That's all there is to say.

There can only be one god.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

and that god is a fucking ninja


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

ib4 skt1 chokes and doesn't win worlds.

or mvp ozone.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Even if they were to lose worlds, it would only be to another Korean team.

Or MAYBE OMG.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Play on my acc, never get a penta.

Play on friends acc to help him get silver, get penta.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Weren't you the same guy who chided me for duo'ing with Terry a week ago?  If your friend can't get silver without you boosting his account, maybe he belongs there. 

Idc tho
 Just wanted to use your owb words against you, hue.

Also, u are gold 1. May not get pentas on your own acc but it shouldn't be surprising if you can get one at a lower skill level.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Difference is that he doesn't care about silver, he's got like 10 ranked games played.

And I know he deserves gold at the least.

Scrub.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't catch a break lately
Eveyrone instalocking in blind
Always last pick in Draft


God damn it. I just want to play top


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Difference is that he doesn't care about silver, he's got like 10 ranked games played.
> 
> And I know he deserves gold at the least.
> 
> Scrub.



You're a hypocrite lol. I didn't even boost 4n's account or some shit. Wanted to play some ranked games with him to help him get over his ranked anxiety. You're actually going to boost someone just because you think he deserves better. If he deserves it or wants it, he should just do it himself. He's probably more than capable if you believe so


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

STOP THAT SHIT RIGHT NOW VAE


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Not to mention that Vae did infact duo fairly often with either Darth or WAD when he transferred 
If he doesn't care about ranked why would you play on that account


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Couldn't have said it better myself.

If you deserve something, you go get it yourself. The only time I even duo with Terry is if he offers it and if I want. Most I ask of Terry to do us watch my ranked games so he can point out my mistakes and tell me what I can do better. Also he helps to keep me calm when shit hits the fan.

I doubt your friend deserves hold if you have to boost his acc to silver.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Going to save up for Rumble
I've come to the conclusion

Kayle/Riven/Olaf those aren't my cup of tea.

Going to main Nasus/Rammus/Zac/Jax/Rumble if i like him.
I am keen more to tanky fighters who are game-changers.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Going to save up for Rumble
> I've come to the conclusion
> 
> Kayle/Riven/Olaf those aren't my cup of tea.
> ...



Sounds like what I like to play. Add Wukong and Renekton and that's pretty much my champion pool.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Like I said tho Idc for what you do. I just think its retarded how you talk a lot of shit then do the opposite.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Sounds like what I like to play. Add Wukong and Renekton and that's pretty much my champion pool.



I thought about it 

But Renekton is just a soak up late game
And he is strong early game but that dominance is not guaranteed.
What if you get camped or outplayed? Your late game is shit so you have nothing to hope for.

Plus if it's a soak up i'd get an actual tank and soak up a lot more whilst providing bigger utility 

Wukong , eventually
In 2015, i'll get him



Thoughts on Rumble? Aside from the obvious "Not easy to play, very early levels are difficult" blabla


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

I mean like

I want to play Darius
Fucking hell i want to buy his Woad skin too


And he had the potential at release or after the first nerf to be a late game changer with his Ult
Now in league of ranged
League of botrk

He is garbage
Once S4 rolls around and if Bruisers become legit i am maining that fucker.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

Akali is so good at Bronze matches.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Has TF buff made any less popular champs more popular?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 31, 2013)

Faker                   .


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]Pc_weMK6Xec[/youtube]


kinda badass


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Please, duoing with Hady and WAD both made my games harder.

Hady always does well at first then he does stupid shit and throws games like crazy.

Playing with WAD made me face Plat 2+ players, so get out of here.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Also Gogeta, you're not one to talk about duoing with Hady.

I seem to recall Hady carrying the shit out of you when you tried for Gold, while I played maybe 3 silver games with him and I didn't play with WAD until I hit Gold.


Cuntface.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I thought about it
> 
> But Renekton is just a soak up late game
> And he is strong early game but that dominance is not guaranteed.
> ...



Rumble can go 0-4 and still be a threat tbh >_> I have a hard time playing him because I can't CS very well though. I just faced a rumble now as Wukong. One tip: Do not ever, ever overheat in front of someone that can combo you. It was so easy to combo him when he can't attack back.

So his ultimate is a game changing move if you know how to place it down. Otherwise just try to survive laning phase. His level 1-3 is weak as hell so after level 4 you should be fine. Just also try to manage overheating and shit. And know your damage basically. Otherwise yeah Rumble is a great top laner.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

The Plays TBD, the PLAYS.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

This game is so cringeworthy after watching OGN.


----------



## Rain (Aug 31, 2013)

Phreak and his DBZ references


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Rumble can go 0-4 and still be a threat tbh >_> I have a hard time playing him because I can't CS very well though. I just faced a rumble now as Wukong. One tip: Do not ever, ever overheat in front of someone that can combo you. It was so easy to combo him when he can't attack back.
> 
> So his ultimate is a game changing move if you know how to place it down. Otherwise just try to survive laning phase. His level 1-3 is weak as hell so after level 4 you should be fine. Just also try to manage overheating and shit. And know your damage basically. Otherwise yeah Rumble is a great top laner.



Yeah his Ult is a bitch like that

Doesn't his Q push his wave which makes him extremely gankable? Isn't he like a more useful version of Darius, who was already ganked very easily? I wouldn't say a Slow/MS buff would stop most junglers.



Vae said:


> Also Gogeta, you're not one to talk about duoing with Hady.
> 
> I seem to recall Hady carrying the shit out of you when you tried for Gold, while I played maybe 3 silver games with him and I didn't play with WAD until I hit Gold.
> 
> ...



Hady carrying the shit out of me? He played around 7 games with me when i was Silver 1, and he even asked if i wanted to duo rankeds with him. In my promos, he went like 5-11 Elise support (the only of the bad matches i remember, mostly cause he said it was his first time with Elise)

Plus, you got carried by WAD on his first account, Moyomi, then by Darth to Gold, then by WAD again on his 2nd account, Rheeva. Those accounts were *not* Diamond or Platinum.
You think Hady stomped in the games we had? Don't fucking talk shit if you don't know anything.

If WAD/Hady were in your way you would've just told them not to play with you and it would be the end of it. You got to Gold 1 all the time only duoing with them. Diamond 2 supporting you as ADC and they made your games harder? 

Please. Even Hady fucked up a lot yet i still preferred playing with him. 

Also, if you are going to talk shit about Silver 1 > Gold 5, think about me rising from Silver 5, to Silver 1, then if we go by you, from Gold 5 to Platinum 5 all alone (except for like 3 times i duo'd)

You got to Gold 1, woops, suddenly you can't rise anymore. The point of SoloQ isn't just who has the best mechanics, it's about adapting, something you are unable to do, considering your 250 games in Silver.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Like, fine you are Gold 1 and shit

I do consider you a decent player


But don't talk out of your ass as if i was granted divisions and you struggled to carry 4 feeders every game. Those 3 times i played duo, i played with a Gold 2 support main and we stomped the games super hard. So if you say that a Diamond 2 support didn't make a difference for the better, you are not going to convince me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

This commentary


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> Yeah his Ult is a bitch like that
> 
> Doesn't his Q push his wave which makes him extremely gankable? Isn't he like a more useful version of Darius, who was already ganked very easily? I wouldn't say a Slow/MS buff would stop most junglers.



It's easier to pressure them under turret than them pressuring you under turret. If you keep top lane ward and know where the enemy is, you should be fine by escaping using the bushes and w to fly away. You don't want to push level 1-3 though lol and just last hit with AA's. Level 6 your power spikes up so much though.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Lol, I rarely asked Hady to duo with him, WAD I asked every now and then.

I didn't duo my way to Gold 1 with them, I played most of my games to Gold 1 alone without a duo.

I got to Gold 1 and I've played at max 20-30 games there, I barely played ranked since June.

And yes, playing with WAD actually made it harder, you don't even understand how often the game got harder because WAD would fuck up or simply because I faced higher ranked people.

Obviously I fucked up too, but playing with raging WAD at the time wasn't always helpful, it might've made me a better player but it made the games themselves harder.
I do like a challenge though.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Also, Rheeva does not belong to WAD, that's Hady's acc, and he had Gold level MMR on that so we still faced people around my MMR.

Moyomi I played with like 2-3 times


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

And might I add, 7 games in Silver 1 should be enough to get through the entire division.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

Their skype


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's easier to pressure them under turret than them pressuring you under turret.



This has been the case with me playing Vayne top.



> If you keep top lane ward and know where the enemy is, you should be fine by escaping using the bushes and w to fly away. You don't want to push level 1-3 though lol and just last hit with AA's. Level 6 your power spikes up so much though.



A friend who played Rumble one game didn't actually know how to even activate the Ultimate and spent the whole game without using it once l0l



And @Vae

You are missing the point

I don't really care if you've duoed X or Y amount of times with either one of them


Don't call me out on me duoing for a few games when you've done it a lot more.
And don't get all bitchy and personal when we point out how hypocritical you are. No one here is flawless, and when we point something like what we did, we don't do it to personally attack you and try to "bring you down" to dirt level or whatever you might think.

In this thread we aren't just players most of us are friends. If i fucking point out to Kyle that he has cared too much over something (i can't think of anything better zzz) i do it to help him out like i know he would if i were in that position, not to make fun of him for having a flaw.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm just a player


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

You're my friend Titty <3

Don't call you out on a few games? You called me out first, or is your memory failing you or something?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Well if you can cs under turret as Rumble, then by all means just stay under turret.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Alright they were suppose to give out more tickets today for the finals. I go check, and it's already sold out. GG


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Alright they were suppose to give out more tickets today for the finals. I go check, and it's already sold out. GG



Are you surprised? Last time they sold out in 20 min.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Are you surprised? Last time they sold out in 20 min.



Nah not really. I wasn't planning to go after realizing it's going to be at 8 PM but I wanted to check it anyways. 

Kayle mid on Pr0lly? Awesome. Oh Westrice is on Kha'zix


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Hope CoL lose tbh.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Gonna laugh at CoL if they lose in the finals.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

im still orgasming over faker


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Crs vs Clg on soon. Loser will be relegated.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

and no fucks were given
i doubt either of them will lose to complexity gaming anyways
but if clg gets relegated for a second season in a row
fucking l0l


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

the real winners of today were ozone and sword


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

I hate everyone on complexity.

Chuuper and Prolly the most.

Hope CLG or Curse shitstomp them.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

what
pr0lly is awesome


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

To you. **


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Ace, this is the guy who loved Cop when he was at his worst.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

And?

If I like a player, I like a player.
My opinion doesn't have anything to do with you.

You're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine, so fuck off if you don't agree with mine.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Riv firing the shots tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

That last sentence made you look like a retard.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Draven Pls 

Edit:
Ashe Zyra again 
Tired of that lane.

Jax tho.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2013)

Jax is the most exciting pick of the game.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

OMG



JAX


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

I want CLG to win. I like Edwardo but CLG has much more potential. Also, remember when Voyboy was called best top laner?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

GUNBLADE RUSH YEAH


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

This is pretty much over.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, definitely over.

Curse have no way to fight CLG.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Jax OP son

You don't need BotRK to fight high HP targets

It's just a lil' faster than Gunblade, but with much less sustain


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

inb4gogetaspunkshimselfwhenvoyboygetsatriplekillonjax


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

You are a disgusting human being Jiyeon

Whats wrong with you


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

lol nvm.

Curse still can't fight clg.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

If Voy wasn't at half HP at the begining of the fight he probably could've got them both


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You are a disgusting human being Jiyeon
> 
> Whats wrong with you


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Botrk on shen? insteresting.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

It's legit, but only so much effective with no ArPen

It's a good item cause before if Jax had 15 pct HP and Shen was full Jax would've beaten him and just sustain through his damage, now he'll have more difficulties

BotRK Gunblade Jax is best Jax tho


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Dont chase after Shen with no mana

You fuck


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

look how happy doublelift is!

how pitiful


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

That buster shot from doublelift was like 'get the fuck back niiguh'


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

More like. How does Saint just run into them? Correct me if I am wrong but i am sure the hawkshot would have seen them.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 31, 2013)

hearing the voice chat from clg just now shows, in my eyes, just how undisciplined and chaotic they are


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Karma thumbnails


----------



## Maerala (Aug 31, 2013)

Well on my way to Vancouver.

Ace will you open your door for me?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

2nd from the left and 3rd from the left


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone see the unicorn?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 31, 2013)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORG

There is a Jeebus. Now I have to root for Curse.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Jacky went back to Morg?

I turned off the stream, but now I might watch.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

How is it that doublelift constantly out cs his opponents in lane? NA adcs can't be that far behind doublelift in terms of skill, can they? 

I know doublelift is best adc NA but generally speaking I wouldnt think skill between pros would be that huge.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, he's playing Tristana so...


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Lol cop...


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

BASED CHAUSTER

CHAUUUUUUU KUUUUN


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Chauster where were these support plays yesterday?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Curse look just about as organized as a playground at a pre-school.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Chaustrt

U redeemed yourself. There may be hope for you after all.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, GG to CLG.

Curse have to fight CoL to stay in the LCS, lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Well, GG to CLG.
> 
> Curse have to fight CoL to stay in the LCS, lol.



I feel bad for Edward. He went from a world class EU team to a team that's going to get relegated.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Lol that team fight.

Fucking Curse play like scrubs when it matters most.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Chauster was on fcking point today.

CLG why u do this to u. doe


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

I really don't understand why Saint picked Nasus twice in a row.
He did almost nothing on Nasus in both games.
I also don't understand why they have Voyboy farm top for 3/4 of the game either.

Jacky initiated so many times only to have no one follow up after and just get exploded.

Curse is just so uncoordinated and lack proper communication.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Chauster misses crescendos but can hit nami bubbles Counter Logic - reddit

Fcking clg lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't know why Crs keep running this split pushing comp. It clearly doesn't work out.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Early game 2 Saint did good on Nasus. They were ahead and did decent ganks. But his team lost lanes besides jacky.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

4N said:


> Chauster misses crescendos but can hit nami bubbles Counter Logic - reddit
> 
> Fcking clg lol



When he ulted down at bottom and it misses but he lands the bubble onto Cop because he knew cop would try to dodge it. Made me lol. But yeah I feel bad for crs zzzz 

They keep running the same strat so it was clear it wasn't going to work out.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

It takes Voyboy half a fucking hour just to take the outer tier top turret.

He can't even split push because by the time he gets half way down the lane with a wave, Curse are either dying trying to save an Inhibitor or inhibitor tower, or just die because they send Voyboy to "split push" and get caught in 4v5s.


----------



## Austin (Aug 31, 2013)

how do you build garen properly


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Austin said:


> how do you build garen properly



BC > Sunfire > More tanky stuff

If you are fed as fuck, you can get IE and/or LW


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

"It was easy peezy"- The Great White Hope.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 31, 2013)

Infinity Edge x5 + 1 PD.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Spin to win still crits?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> Well on my way to Vancouver.
> 
> Ace will you open your door for me?



Open a map. Vancouver is the other side of the country.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Lol Adrian


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

I want Vulcun to win. They very much deserve it. Though most of it goes to bloodwater.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Fuck I started a ranked game not realize it's TSM vs Vulcun now.

Oh well double monitor OP.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

so tsm is running double ap
ok
zac just rushes spirit visage faster
and his build is then complete

not sure how i feel about this
if mancloud gets going then either ahri or karthus are gone instantly


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Dyrus on Karthus?
But last time he was playing it in Soloq he has failed and in an AMA or w/e he said that he won't learn the champion because Regi is there

Let's see how this works out, want to see WT's Vayne

EDIT : Can anyone also tell me why do people start with Doran's shield vs. AP's? Happens every game, wouldn't Rejuv + Pots + Wards be much better?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 31, 2013)

Hahah fuck you curae


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

zac has spirit visage
build complete


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

If they continue playing as well as they do now and not throw stupidly

TSM will win


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Why are you losing, Vulcun?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

TSM TSMTMSSMTST SMSTM


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

tsm chants are more infuriating than usa chants
and that's saying a lot


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

ZAC ISNT SO FUCKING INVINCIBLE IS HE

TSMTSMTSMMT


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

How does a team get both Zac and Zed and loses


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

either the universe hates me personally or the universe is simply setting up mvp ozone vs tsm
so dade can shit all over regi


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Zac, Zed, and Thresh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> either the universe hates me personally or the universe is simply setting up mvp ozone vs tsm
> so dade can shit all over regi



It's the universe hating you.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

also im fairly sure zuna is blind
even i have better positioning


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> also im fairly sure zuna is blind
> even i have better positioning



He doesn't wear his glasses while he plays. So that could be true.

It was mostly a lot of catching people out through charm or Karthus wall.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

maybe i should, you know, pack...
since im moving at 8 am tomorrow


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

TSM winning Bo3s but losing Bo1s all season long?

This isn't exactly anything new, TSM have always done better in Bo3 games.

Also, ace, wouldn't it be funny if it was TSM vs Ozone and Dade got wrecked?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

honestly if i was facing tsm i'd just ban out regi on three champions. ahri, karthus and zed if you're not picking it
i wouldn't be scared of anyone elses champion pool
let xpecial have thresh don't care
let turtle have whatever the fuck he plays
not scared of oddones champions
dyrus can be contained and he doesn't carry anywhere near as hard as reginald does


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't think any of ua would like yhat tho.

Fck reginald


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> TSM winning Bo3s but losing Bo1s all season long?
> 
> This isn't exactly anything new, TSM have always done better in Bo3 games.
> 
> Also, ace, wouldn't it be funny if it was TSM vs Ozone and Dade got wrecked?



dade is the only person to not get completely pub stomped by faker this ogn split
so im tempted to say that isn't even a possibility


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks Gnomesayin is really attractive?


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2013)

vulcan manager

bang or no bang?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Didnt regi said dade was bad?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Gnomesayin is hot, yes.

Would tap.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

yes
which is even funnier because he was saying it about his twisted fate play
l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

4N said:


> Didnt regi said dade was bad?



Yes.

Which is exactly why dade needs to shit all over his face.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Gnomesayin is really attractive?


Why do you ninja me, sempai?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Nasus top was picked

If Rumble is picked it should fuck Nasus


EDIT : Yesssss


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Because I'm the master of everything, including ninjas.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> yes
> which is even funnier because he was saying it about his twisted fate play
> l0l





Vae said:


> Yes.
> 
> Which is exactly why dade needs to shit all over his face.



I honestlu think regi was just trolling. It was prolly for some dumb gamecrivs episode.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2013)

OHHHHHH DOUUBLE AD, hope they win!


Demonic Shaman said:


> What is up with the Nasus top lately in NA?


Everyone knows he is god tier top lane.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

well vulcun avoided the time threshold on a double adc comp since they are playing against a rumble and ahri. jungle jarvan naturally won't get as tanky as a top laner would.


the only problem here is that their mid game is absolutely horrendous especially if ezreal needs to stack his tear




if they make it late they win
not sure that's gonna happen


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Gnomesayin is really attractive?





RemChu said:


> vulcan manager
> 
> bang or no bang?





4N said:


> Gnomesayin is hot, yes.
> 
> Would tap.



Imo depends the kind of light makes her really hot or not. From what I have seen 7/10 would perform coitus with.

EDIT: She has an accent so 8/10


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

yeah vulcun wanted the 2v1
and they got it


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

lol after tower buffs nasus is the bitch of 2v1
you can't do anything to spirit fire


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

''He was probably joking''

He said it while watching OGN with Turtle in the background of Dyrus stream before the argument.

He wasn't joking.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> When every bruiser gets nerfed
> When all offensive itemization gets nerfed (Triforce, BC)
> 
> Weak laners (Trynd, Jax, Nasus) will come to power
> ...



It's only in NA. I think in EU too? Don't really see Koreans run it.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

barring an NA level throw, if this goes past 30 minutes this is gg



> It's only in NA. I think in EU too? Don't really see Koreans run it.



Pretty sure Ozone popularized top lane Nasus around the world. They also popularized the yorick pick and then NA picked it up next week. But then Ryze got nerfed and tower buffs came in.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

What ever happened to kennen?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's only in NA. I think in EU too? Don't really see Koreans run it.



When OGN was like yesterday or maybe a day before yesterday

Nasus top was picked twice or thrice


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> What ever happened to kennen?



auto attack nerfs make it hard to play against doran shield
the only person who still plays kennen is flame
it drew bans in the nlb series against sword and against ktb in the quarter finals


no one else really plays it


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

It was Homme who brought it back.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

lol zuna is terrible


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

5 FOR 1 GGGGGGGGG


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow, Vulcun playing so badly


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

wait....tsm has no towers
wat


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> lol zuna is terrible



Only now you realize?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Regi got CC locked 

Well, i do think TSM will lose this one

Late game Nasus + Ez poke i believe will get them


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Only now you realize?



Took you ages to realize Cop was shit


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Dyrus Equalizer on Mancloud and Bloodwater damn


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

When do C9 beat, I mean play Dig?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> Regi got CC locked
> 
> Well, i do think TSM will lose this one
> 
> Late game Nasus + Ez poke i believe will get them



this is na

throws always a factor


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

True

Then again i am basing it off of OGN

Where the Ez was pretty fed and whilst the enemy team had better all in comp, the poke from Ez just won them every fight


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

i was wondering why sycho sid ulted
its because they were going for baron

the mind games


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Xpecial why :/


Also Bloodwater gets instagibbed everyfight l0l


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

If they won that fight that would have been play of PAX 2013


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

reginald tried to be faker
"faker made a career off of killing supports"


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> True
> 
> Then again i am basing it off of OGN
> 
> Where the Ez was pretty fed and whilst the enemy team had better all in comp, the poke from Ez just won them every fight



You mean the poke from Ezreal, Elise AND Gragas?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

I have no idea
I don't remember the match TBH


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

They had Gragas, Fiddle, J4, Elise and Ez.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

NA level throw


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

OOOH

THE EQUALIEAKJAWEKLDAJDKLHZLKJJ

TSMTSM


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Vulcun so bad fighting inside the equalizer.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

What.... the fuck LOL Zuna is in the front too.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Zuna didn't even move away from the Equalizer


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

TSM screws up

Vulcun screws up even more 


zzzzzz


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

G FUCKING G

GGGGG


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah the universe hates you Ace.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Fuck Vulcun, they suck.

C9 better not dissapoint.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

l0l
na
level
throws


now lets hope that tsm and ozone get the same group


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Vulcun why? If they beat C9 I will hate life and league.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Also, top lane nasus has been nothing but hurtful to watch. It's fun in solo q or normals but hardly seems to work in the competitive scene.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> Yeah the universe hates you Ace.


the only reason i hate tsm is because 

1. their personalities are only appealing to high school kids 
2. their fans are equivalent to laker fans


like, honestly, how can anyone like wildturtle? he can't stay on topic for 2 seconds. I have no respect for people like that


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Also, top lane nasus has been nothing but hurtful to watch. It's fun in solo q or normals but hardly seems to work in the competitive scene.



It works when you know to use it.

Korea makes it works, everyone else? Hell no.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> the only reason i hate tsm is because
> 
> 1. their personalities are only appealing to high school kids
> 2. their fans are equivalent to laker fans
> ...


ADHD is a medical problem man....


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

I have ADHD, I can stay on topic for a long ass time.

He's just special.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

> 2. their fans are equivalent to laker fans



Or heat fans.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

the universe can't _completely_ hate me
ozone made it to worlds


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

The problem with top lane Nasus is that for example Zac has super great engage and AOE damage

Nasus has some % damage but it's not instant and the AOE isn't huge
Plus Nasus can be kited

He does force the team to fight him though.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Tsm played nothing special this split. 

And a ciuple good performances earns them a spot in Worlds? 

Riot's LCS is a joke.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> And a ciuple good performances earns them a spot in Worlds?



i just want them to face mvp ozone to be honest
dandy is going to roll all over oddones face


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

4N said:


> Tsm played nothing special this split.
> 
> And a ciuple good performances earns them a spot in Worlds?
> 
> Riot's LCS is a joke.



Basing tournament spots on the preformance in Bo1's would've been a joke.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Whats the entire point of lcs if this bs happens?

I just want regi to get thrashed by faker./circlejerkhate

Are OGN seasons like this as well?  Where a team can be horrible for an entire season and still fet to worlds of they win some games?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Basing tournament spots on the preformance in Bo1's would've been a joke.



And basing a spot in world's after 2 games isn't?

Vae pls.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> Are OGN seasons like this as well? Where a team can be horrible for an entire season and still fet to worlds of they win some games?



najin sword says hello


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Didn't Ozone also suck and won in the end?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

the difference is that ozone progressively got better and 3-0'd a team that 3-0'd frost
so yeah, if you win ogn you deserve a spot


meanwhile najin sword has sucked in group stages in summer and spring split
but they won the lower nlb bracket two splits in a row so they get the first seed


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

4N said:


> And basing a spot in world's after 2 games isn't?
> 
> Vae pls.



They finished top 6, then they play against other top 6 teams.

The entire point of worlds is to send the best at the time, Top 2 teams got an advantage, Vulcun failed to use their advantage.

Tough luck, besides, Bo3s are different from Bo1 games, and Worlds is all about your Bo3 performance.

I think the tournament is fine, it allows us to send the best at the time, while LCS Bo1s are there for constant training/improving for the teams including fans getting a lot to watch.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> najin sword says hello



Such a system sucks if thats the case. 

The games would be more worth and have more of a story to them if there was more on the line. Knowong that a team can dick around all split and not be in danger out of a spot for a chance at Worlds is pretty humiliating.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

All right. Inb4 C9 loses to Dignigs.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

ogn is designed so that you can under perform for a split, but if you do amazing the other two splits you still have a chance at worlds
its not all based on one split

i like that better than the current lcs system


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> They finished top 6, then they play against other top 6 teams.
> 
> The entire point of worlds is to send the best at the time, Top 2 teams got an advantage, Vulcun failed to use their advantage.
> 
> ...



Its not a bad idea when you present it that eay.

Then I remember the summer split where vulcan and c9 shat on everybody.

The lack of competition in NA is sad.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

skt1 in a good spot


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

is ashe zyra all they play?
it seems to be that its insanely easy to scout against c9


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Well they haven't lost with it.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

Fuck I won't have sub for that.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2013)

I hope Dig wins.  I like their line up better.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> Well they haven't lost with it.



against....NA
have fun against eu, china and korea


it'd be fun seeing them pick ashe against genja l0l



> I hope Dig wins. I like their line up better.



agreed


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Only thing I dislike about C9 is that they mainly pick the same champs.



> against....NA
> have fun against eu, china and korea



I think they will change it. But atm why go anything else than the safe good picks.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> is ashe zyra all they play?
> it seems to be that its insanely easy to scout against c9



Well, people think that but they don't ban it or pick it so... they have to counter it. So far no one has counter their Ashe Zyra.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> Only thing I dislike about C9 is that they mainly pick the same champs.



c9 is insanely boring to watch




> Well, people think that but they don't ban it or pick it so... they have to counter it. So far no one has counter their Ashe Zyra.




we'll see what happens with it if they go to worlds
can sneaky not play anything else?


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

just thought i'd point out that shen is beating rumble


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> c9 is insanely boring to watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He plays Ezreal and Twitch otherwise. I think he played Vayne maybe twice.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

> we'll see what happens with it if they go to worlds
> can sneaky not play anything else?



100 percent winrate. At this point it's good to get a comfort pick.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> just thought i'd point out that shen is beating rumble



Rumble level 1-3 is always weak.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

he's lvl 6 on rumble and they just lane swapped. against a caitlin/fiddle lane
yeah shen beat rumble


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> he's lvl 6 on rumble and they just lane swapped. against a caitlin/fiddle lane
> yeah shen beat rumble



Funny his guide said Rumble beats Shen. They lane swapped because of dragon.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

wow hai got shat on


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

wait wtf. There is a ward in the rock at dragon.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

> Funny his guide said Rumble beats Shen. They lane swapped because of dragon.



he must have been scared of lee since he had no jungle wards
probably


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

And so it begins


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Why is Hai playing Fizz? Wtf o_O


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Gentlemen. It's here


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

YES
SIVIR
REWORK
YES


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

damn scarra did work on hai


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Dat flash fiddle fear + lee gank.

The universe must be hating on me as well today. Good thing clg won to balance it out.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

how does meteos have that much farm


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

''Ashe generally doesn't do that..''

BAM ASHE ARROW RAPE.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

GOOD THING I HAD MY GOLD MOVE


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Hai is a god


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Hai watched Dunkey's F word Fizz video before the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> YES
> SIVIR
> REWORK
> YES



What?

Where?


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

I posted the link


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

why did i ever doubt scarra throws


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Crumbz just kicked ashe back into safety. hue.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

summary of c9

1. shitty laning phase
2. good team fights/decision making/na level throws


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> summary of c9
> 
> 1. shitty laning phase
> 2. good team fights/decision making/na level throws



Pretty much. 

I didn't think Hai would play Fizz though, it's kind of new.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2013)

Take this as a lesson; Fiddle is a shitty support.  Don't use him.

I'll wait and see if there are any good champs picked for the next game.  Otherwise I'll log on and try to get Plat III.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

Did you watch ogn this morning? KTB pub stomped SKT1 with fiddle sticks and then it got banned the rest of the series. Patoy and QT don't know how to run fiddle lane.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2013)

That was a nice spanking.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> Did you watch ogn this morning? KTB pub stomped SKT1 with fiddle sticks and then it got banned the rest of the series. Patoy and QT don't know how to run fiddle lane.



Why do you even bother responding to Wesley?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2013)

Keep letting Wesley troll you.
He'll always find someone new.


----------



## αce (Aug 31, 2013)

watever
im off for now

see you guys in 2 days maybe
or tomorrow
depends when my internet is installed


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

αce said:


> watever
> im off for now
> 
> see you guys in 2 days maybe
> ...



Later Ace.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Farewell asu kun


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Lol @ Dignitas.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Good bye asu. And I am sorry I ever doubted you C9.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

You thought c9 would lose to dignitas?

Really ?


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Well Vulcun lost to TSM so seemed like anything could happen

Also,



because it made me laugh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Today was a good day for me at least.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2013)

Doublelifts feels


----------



## Maerala (Aug 31, 2013)

CertainlyT designed the champion coming out after this next one.

This is the man who made Darius, Thresh, Zed, and Zyra.

We are not ready.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

inb4thenewchampionisasfairandbalancedaszac


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YvuTh9DRQQ[/youtube]
How did both of them get to play Zed in the same match?

And lol, faker making Ryu look like a scrub.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Jiyeon why r u always so late


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 31, 2013)

Fucking finally. I always loved playing Sivir and the only thing that held me back was her ugly ass running animation rofl


----------



## Darth (Aug 31, 2013)

So, I MISSED OGN AND TSM VS VULCUN AND EVERYTHING

TIME TO GO WATCH VODS CYA


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll main Sivir mid when her rework comes out.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 31, 2013)

DL just got his mouth shut!


----------



## Guiness (Aug 31, 2013)

Stfu shozan.

Gtfo if u aint feeling what the liftlift aint feeling.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

Shozan said:


> DL just got his mouth shut!



Doublelift is still the best AD in NA indisputably, so...


----------



## Shozan (Sep 1, 2013)

where did i say he wasn't?

[YOUTUBE]WxVyrg6UrWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

Ryu's face after Faker outplayed him 



Priceless


----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

Jiyeon y u so late again

Like where do u live bro


----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

But I digress, that face wad fcking priceless. Its not like he outplayed shamefully, its that faker outplayed his outplay. That had to hurt right in the feels.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

I didn't watch the games because I was doing other things.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'll main Sivir mid when her rework comes out.



Just get out.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

Watching the gnome/Sjokz interview and i'm like

wait a minute, wtf are these Europeans doing in MY NA? 

Not that I'm complaining ofc. <3 Gnome


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Watching the gnome/Sjokz interview and i'm like
> 
> wait a minute, wtf are these Europeans doing in MY NA?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining ofc. <3 Gnome



Hey I like Sjokz.


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2013)

can someone lnk me to the ogn stuff, just highlights would be cool.

tried to stay up for it this morning, but fell asleep.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

welp, just watched TSM roflstomp Vulcun. 

Vulcun sure liked fighting on top of Rumble ults. That second baron fight Zuna lost 70% of his hp to a rumble ult and then got oneshotted by a cait headshot lol. 

That Nasus bait to bot lane then tp to baron was sick though. Even though TSM followed them hella fast and barreled into them killing 4, it was still a nice play.

Seriously though Dyrus mvp of both games for sure. He rekt on Karthus game 1 and singlehandedly won teamfights game 2 when regi got instagibbed and turtle was on the run.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> welp, just watched TSM roflstomp Vulcun.
> 
> Vulcun sure liked fighting on top of Rumble ults. That second baron fight Zuna lost 70% of his hp to a rumble ult and then got oneshotted by a cait headshot lol.
> 
> ...



Regi did well too with his Ahri.

Are you going to watch the finals tomorrow or are you going to miss that too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> welp, just watched TSM roflstomp Vulcun.
> 
> Vulcun sure liked fighting on top of Rumble ults. That second baron fight Zuna lost 70% of his hp to a rumble ult and then got oneshotted by a cait headshot lol.
> 
> ...



Oh also, Vulcun likes to fight on top of Karthus too.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

αce said:


> honestly if i was facing tsm i'd just ban out regi on three champions. ahri, karthus and zed if you're not picking it
> i wouldn't be scared of anyone elses champion pool
> let xpecial have thresh don't care
> let turtle have whatever the fuck he plays
> ...


imo dyrus carried much harder than regi did in the bo3 vs Vulcun. Oddone on Elise is a pretty big threat too Vulcun had to fp Elise to take it away from him. 
And when you let Xpecial have Thresh YOU DONE GOOFED SON. To be fair though he's also a god on Janna, Sona, and Nami. 


αce said:


> the only reason i hate tsm is because
> 
> 1. their personalities are only appealing to high school kids
> 2. their fans are equivalent to laker fans
> ...


uh, hate more?


4N said:


> Tsm played nothing special this split.
> 
> And a ciuple good performances earns them a spot in Worlds?
> 
> Riot's LCS is a joke.


bullshit they placed 3rd place behind the winstreak teams C9 and Vulcun. How was their play "nothing special"? Hate more Kyle?


αce said:


> i just want them to face mvp ozone to be honest
> dandy is going to roll all over oddones face


wowowowowow no BM plz.


Vae said:


> Basing tournament spots on the preformance in Bo1's would've been a joke.


Completely agree. 


4N said:


> And basing a spot in world's after 2 games isn't?
> 
> Vae pls.


wat.

They had to win two best of 3's against CLG and Vulcun to secure a spot in worlds and they 2-0'd both of them. 

How exactly is that not fair? Especially since they placed 3rd during the LCS season?

Kyle stahp hating pls.


4N said:


> Such a system sucks if thats the case.
> 
> The games would be more worth and have more of a story to them if there was more on the line. Knowing that a team can dick around all split and not be in danger out of a spot for a chance at Worlds is pretty humiliating.


Your performance during the LCS regular season decides your seeding during the playoffs. Your performance DOES matter Kyle. No team "dicked around" during the split and "got lucky" during playoffs. Stop being such a CLG fanboy and man up.  


Demonic Shaman said:


> Regi did well too with his Ahri.
> 
> Are you going to watch the finals tomorrow or are you going to miss that too.


That's true he did do very well with his Ahri, it's just that compared to the rest of his team he didn't perform spectacularly. Although assuming he made all those calls then gratz to him, he was on fire. 

And yeah i'll make sure I watch the finals. They're in like 14 hours but I'll make sure I'm awake for them lol. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh also, Vulcun likes to fight on top of Karthus too.



Yeaaaap. They could have shut down Dyrus a lot harder if Xmithie had paid more attention to top lane. Zac/J4 can dive all day and OddOne was hardly ever up there.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

Fun fact, TSM had 20 kills on Vul game 1 and Xpecial was 1/0/18. 

Dat 19/20 kill participation. Xthreshial OP.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Fun fact, TSM had 20 kills on Vul game 1 and Xpecial was 1/0/18.
> 
> Dat 19/20 kill participation. Xthreshial OP.



I swear I saw that on a reddit comment. But yeah, they did really well props to them. Zuna did so badly in both of those games though, pretty much gets overshadowed by Turtle. Everyone stepped up but I thought Regi's Ahri did really well by catching people out and assassinating them.

Sometimes he does get out of position or gets too aggressive but it got them rolling at least. I do agree that Dyrus was mvp for both games. I didn't think he would do Karthus again though, I read somewhere he didn't like the champ. Idr where I got that.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

k that 5 game ogn final was insane. Thought for sure KTB had it clinched when they went 2-0 but holy shit Bemgi pulling out that Vi and Faker on that Ahri/Zed. Impact even outlaned Insec in those last 3 games. 

omg dat vi.

omg dat zed.

omg dat ogn. 

pretty glad skt won. too bad it doesn't clinch their spot to worlds, but it does make regionals that much easier for them.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I swear I saw that on a reddit comment. But yeah, they did really well props to them. Zuna did so badly in both of those games though, pretty much gets overshadowed by Turtle. Everyone stepped up but I thought Regi's Ahri did really well by catching people out and assassinating them.
> 
> Sometimes he does get out of position or gets too aggressive but it got them rolling at least. I do agree that Dyrus was mvp for both games. I didn't think he would do Karthus again though, I read somewhere he didn't like the champ. Idr where I got that.



he was practicing karth in solo queue and he told travis in an interview that he was just gonna let regi play karthus cause he sucked with him. 

MIND GAMES. 

And yeah my last post was a reddit comment. I just didn't notice that when I watched the games so I was like "holy shit Xthreshial is insane".


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

[youtube]oPPFJBiO8jE[/youtube]

Highlights from Day 2 if anyone missed all of it.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

i don't suppose anyone wants to join me in a game of dominion?


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like World Elite won't be going to Worlds this year. 

Not that there was any chance of a CLG EU vs WE rematch this year anyway. Still would have been nice to see one of the few Chinese teams I know go.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

just met an awesome gp in aram. our lux was about to have a go at me all 'first time soraka?' and 'omg mana' 'GIVE ME MANA' etc etc

so i said, 'i am not giving you mana, you have no manners and don't seem to realise that abilities have CDs'. then GP pointed out that it's better i silence the enemies, given who we were against, and lux should get mana regen. so i thanked him.

some people are so nice! they make up the awfulness of facing horrible people.

i've gotten like +15 friendly honour lately. such a contrast from getting reported during the same time frame.

maybe my ribbon will one day return!


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

i once had an honorable opponent ribbon. 

then that shit flew away never to be seen again.

i don't see myself ever getting it back.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

It still pains me that no one can see my blue ribbon.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

[youtube]XXstf7hpmAg[/youtube]

1:45 league cosplays. That swimsuit Leona.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> just met an awesome gp in aram. our lux was about to have a go at me all 'first time soraka?' and 'omg mana' 'GIVE ME MANA' etc etc
> 
> so i said, 'i am not giving you mana, you have no manners and don't seem to realise that abilities have CDs'. then GP pointed out that it's better i silence the enemies, given who we were against, and lux should get mana regen. so i thanked him.
> 
> ...



Gief me chakra magic.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gief me chakra magic.



We require more minerals.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

and more or less the reveal for sivir.

[youtube]3CyW8Q1l0aM[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

that means they will relaunch kayle?

but why


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

I think kayle was their first relaunch. But an official relaunch team was made before soraka.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Aren't those champions already relaunched

Far as i know Kat got a full rework


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

ah, all right. makes more sense! Thought the line meant they were looking to relaunch people before or after it again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2013)

You guys don't know how to read charts it seems.
It goes from left to right, not vice versa as manga deems.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

The entire point of that image is to show what champs have been remade and in what order.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 1, 2013)

When are the relegation matches taking place for NA and EU?


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Prolly after Worlds.


----------



## Nim (Sep 1, 2013)

Finally Silver 2 <333 Elise Skin I'm coming >.<


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

Well you can also get the Elise skin from 5v5 and 3v3


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Well you can also get the Elise skin from 5v5 and 3v3



If you have no shame. 

True champions of the rift grind it out in solo queue.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Finally Silver 2 <333 Elise Skin I'm coming >.<



Congrats!


In other news
10/4/10 Poopy

Get FH + Chalice, still almost run out of mana in teamfights


----------



## Maerala (Sep 1, 2013)

I should finish my Silver 1 promos, but the cancer is too much.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

I got Victorious Janna from 3s last season.

3s was so easy, go Lee, top, ward over dragon pit and just W over if they came to gank.

Jump over every wall in the map.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








this is just depressing 

poor amumu! my heart just breaks for him.


----------



## Nim (Sep 1, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Well you can also get the Elise skin from 5v5 and 3v3



nah I don't have headphones for the next few weeks and I'm playing really irregular. So I don't really want to play in a team right now xD



Gogeta said:


> Congrats!



thank you :3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I should finish my Silver 1 promos, but the cancer is too much.



The solution is actually a lot simpler than it would seem.
When you're in game just mute every single person on your team.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Team has Jayce, Diana, Ezreal, Sona and Naut
Naut initiates straight off the bat against full HP team of Leona, Kennen, Rumble, Varus and Maokai
instead of letting us poke them down
wonders why we lost
blames Sona
lel


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

The more I play Diana the more I realize I can't carry with her as hard as I used to. :/

I think post nerf she suffers from the akali syndrome.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Nah Hady you just suck


----------



## αce (Sep 1, 2013)

well i moved in
what'd i miss


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

It's true what Vae says
As in, you reached a cap

When i started playing Jarvan for around 20 or so games i was just stomping every game
Then, it declined. I couldn't snowball, i was behind game after game. I got on a tilt. No worries, it'll pass 

I am maining Poopy now screw you all
I outraded a lvl 1 Riven.
Her fucking Q hurts a fuckload. You know how Nasus takes down turrets fast? That's how poweful her Q is to champions. I have no idea how it does so much damage, but it does.

Her mana issues are atrocious though. Haven't felt this mana hungry since Swain


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

wtf i dont suck you piece of shit you can't even play mid how dare you criticize my diana you damn nub? GomL and lrn more than 10 champs then we'll talk 

I haven't hit a cap Gogeta lol. When I go 16/4 with Shen while fucking around in solo queue at Gold II then I most certainly have not hit my cap lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

αce said:


> well i moved in
> what'd i miss



Nothing at all. I think.

For LoL if you care, finals today and it's Vul vs Dig for third/fourth place and TSM vs C9 for first/second.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

You hear that Hady? You've capped at Gold level Diana.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Also it was 38 champs, not 10


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

today is a good day, i find out i can get kittens(not one, but two!!)

AND then i got to one of the local supermarkets, and find out it stocks  curiosity cola and ginger beer. there was only one place in the city i lived in in england which sold this, a place which was only open half the week(and also sold the nicest sweets, so it was worth the wait).

so anyway, i need suggestions for names for a cat. male, apparently polydactyl. no idea what colour.

anyone got any?

pls no 'mittens'

mittens is a bad name.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Sega and Sony


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf i dont suck you piece of shit you can't even play mid how dare you criticize my diana you damn nub? GomL and lrn more than 10 champs then we'll talk
> 
> I haven't hit a cap Gogeta lol. When I go 16/4 with Shen while fucking around in solo queue at Gold II then I most certainly have not hit my cap lol.



I was talking about hitting a tilt with Diana

I don't know, it must be just me then. I had like 20-25 win streak with Jarvan and my normal ELO rose enough that i didn't know what to do that could've won me the games. 



Chausie said:


> so anyway, i need suggestions for names for a cat. male, apparently polydactyl. no idea what colour.
> 
> anyone got any?
> 
> ...



Rango ofc


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

i can only name one, and i am not naming it either of those names.

my last cat was called giuseppe, a name as good as that.

 has pics of the kittens, idk which one it is

(i get all excited and stuff, then i bet i will find out tomorrow that they have all gone or something, even though i have rang up and reserved them)


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Dog Food.



Speaking of dog food I found a kitten walking on my backyard fence today. Treading dangerous territory it is


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

that response was to vaes 'sega and sony'

idk about rango, gogeta. got something a bit more poetic? that can be shortened into several fun nicknames.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2013)

Name them mittons


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Annabelle.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't see any pictures there.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Cathrine


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

I named my kitten Pepsi. My sister's kitten was "fluffy" lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> that response was to vaes 'sega and sony'
> 
> idk about rango, gogeta. got something a bit more poetic? that can be shortened into several fun nicknames.



Well
Rengar then 

Just look at some LoL names and you might find some that you like. Sorry, out of ideas.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Why would she name her cat after LoL champs?

I was just joking about the Sony and Sega names, I've given her legit suggestions on LoL though.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Why not? I've seen people name their pets off video game characters, movie characters, comic characters. If she likes any of the names why not.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

I named my dog after a whisky brand and another off a spanish noun.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

The 2 cats we have that we DID name are Cathrine(dead though) and Embla, which we renamed from Emo.

Embla is basically Eve of Norse mythology.

Ask and Embla.

Final cat is Nintendo, which my brother named because he was the original owner.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

These Rumble ults man....


----------



## αce (Sep 1, 2013)

named my cat venus


r.i.p.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Should name your cat Yellowpete.

Or Petey.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Annabelle.



That is actually a really pretty name! shame it's a male(unless they sexed them wrong). i woulda named it victoria if it was a girl

i guess it's a cat, so i could call it annabelle regardless of gender. caue who the hell cares about genders in names when you're naming a cat.



Vae said:


> I don't see any pictures there.



i had to disable adblock to see them, try that?



Gogeta said:


> Well
> Rengar then
> 
> Just look at some LoL names and you might find some that you like. Sorry, out of ideas.



i actually do like rengar just as i can imagine a kitten leaping out of the shadows to attack me. probably as i have been attacked by many kittens in this way.

though i am unsure about naming it after a character in something. (i say that when i named two of my rats after characters in the musical Cats)

omg! i know! Mr Mistoffelees. What do you guys think? comes with his own theme song


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

the top 3-4 lcs teams are really on a completely different level than the challenger teams. 

Complexity vs Cognitive was really underwhelming.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> the top 3-4 lcs teams are really on a completely different level than the challenger teams.
> 
> Complexity vs Cognitive was really underwhelming.



That dive was so bad... I don't know what Cog was thinking. Mega just basically zone the backline with his equalizer right when they wanted to dive.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh a boy? Antonio.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Zac Ults me as Poppy

His Ult did the least damage of his combo l0l

Fuck it i am seriously going to main her.
I was up against Nidalee, and at lvl 2 i slammed her into a wall and Q'd her, removed half her HP. How the fuck is that balanced. At least those like Darius and Riven take a little while for that. Damn.

Not to mention how hard i snowballed off of that.
POOPY PLAYS WILL HAPPEN. LAUGH WHILE YOU CAN. YOU WERE LAUGHING ABOUT MY NASUS PREDICTION.

I AM OFF TO OTHER LANDS


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

There's another section for SNK.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

[youtube]xqPGXJed-PY[/youtube]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

What the fuck Gogeta?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

People don't play Poppy because her laning phase is complete and utter garbage.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Well let's be honest. So is kassadins.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

No, Kassadin has a hard laning phase to level 6, and even then it's okay.

Poppy is shit until like 15 minutes or more.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

Kass has two forms of ranged harass/farming tools, his w gives him mana back on auto attacks, and he only needs to worry about hitting level 6. 

Poppy is reliant on getting 2-3 items before becoming relevant while Kass scales into relevance by level alone. 

Kassadin is also significantly safer post 6 and fits more team comps and is more fun to play. 

Plus poppy is plain ugly man.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

This game is cancer.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What the fuck Gogeta?



I KNEW IT

Terry
You have to believe me on this
Please Terry
You have, too, to see the light

Fucking Riven lost to me at level 1. Fucking RIVEN DUDE.

Zed with full combo at lvl 12 and ignite didn't remove half my HP dude
Believe. Believe.
Ill fucking fraps some footage from the game and put it on YT, you decide.



Vae said:


> People don't play Poppy because her laning phase is complete and utter garbage.



Wrong, people used to not play her cause that WAS one of the factors. If you are talking about hard laning phases, Nasus wouldn't be played at all. Her problem is her atrocious mana costs. And that issue is far more troublesome during the late game instead of laning phase where you only really use Q for harass.

But, i don't want to say "wrong" cause it's still different *opinion*.
Well, good that we have different opinions then


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't care about Poppy. I said wtf because you're capsing and ranting like crazy. If you want my opinion on Poppy, if you really master her, she is a dangerous friend. 

But I don't play her because I don't like her playstyle.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Poppy really does have a horribly disgusting face. Technically all yordles.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Nasus doesn't have that bad of a laning phase lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nasus doesn't have that bad of a laning phase lol.



Yeah I don't get why people think that. He has a built in life steal and he can just farm and heal up all the harass. Start doran's shield + pot, and he won't die.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't care about Poppy. I said wtf because you're capsing and ranting like crazy. If you want my opinion on Poppy, if you really master her, she is a dangerous friend.
> 
> But I don't play her because I don't like her playstyle.



WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT

THERE IS NOTHING WEIRD ABOUT THE WAY I WROTE THAT

I did went overboard but i finally found a champion that i am excited about
I was getting really bored of league, and generally the OOMPH seems to have died in this thread as well.
Again, i don't know why i did that but before the game was about fucking around and having lulzy moments, everyone seems much more serious now >.>



Vae said:


> Nasus doesn't have that bad of a laning phase lol.



He doesn't. I said it myself, now he can easily survive almost every laner.

In Season 2 however...


----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

so i want to build or buy a computer that is reasonably priced but can play league on its highest settings, or at least with everything on High and giving me 60 - 80 fps preferrably.

a recommended build: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Intel i5 3570k CPU @ 3.4GHZ (3.8GHZ Turbo)*

 = $214.99

*ASRock ATX Motherboard*

 = $89.99

*Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) @ 1600mhz RAM / Memory*

 = $39.99

*EVGA GTX 650 Ti (2GB edition) Video Card*

 = $159.99

*Seagate Baracuda 1TB 7,200RPM SATA III Hard Drive*

 = $69.99

*Rosewill 450 watt 80 Plus GOLD Rated Power Supply*

 = $59.99

*Lite On DVD Burner (24x Speed DVD Read, 16x Speed DVD Write)*

 = $19.99

*BitFenix Shinobi PC Case (windowed)*

 = $ 59.99

Subtotal = $714.92 (no taxes or shipping and handling)

My thoughts when comparing the Alienware x51 to my recommendation.

*Alienware x51                      | My Build   * 
Dual Core CPU        | Quad Core CPU
6GB of RAM (slow)   | 8GB of RAM (faster)
GT 640 media video card  | GTX 650 Ti gaming video card
$699                     |  $714




then i've been looking at this:  (but with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 - 2GB & AMD A8-5600K APU (4x 3.60GHz/4MB L2 Cache) )

think either of those can do it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2013)

Anthropomancy - divination by entrails.
Nirvana - getting high by licking a dozen snails.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

lolol these casters


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

And how many people played Nasus top in season 2, Gogeta?

Barely anyone.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> Anthropomancy - divination by entrails.
> Nirvana - getting high by licking a dozen snails.



why are you saying this to us


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

MegaZero is so awkward.

Holy hell this is cringeworthy watching, the faces he makes when he talks


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> And how many people played Nasus top in season 2, Gogeta?
> 
> Barely anyone.



No shit, that's the point
He wasn't played because bruisers were so much better, he couldn't have a decent laning phase despite his godlike late game.

He still had the same amount of lifesteal in S2. What i am saying is that his laning phase got so much easier that he is starting to get picked often in competitive play.
Poppy also had a much harder time in S2, like Nasus. What i am saying is that her "shitty laning phase" isn't as shit, just like the case with Nasus.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

Vul vs Dig about to start!


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

my god qtpie is so beautiful


----------



## Treerone (Sep 1, 2013)

Please DIG.


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2013)

Nah, unless Dig suddenly became loads better in the past 2 weeks (or Vulcun worse), Vulcun should win


Tho I didn't see any playoff matches so far, so don't know how strong the teams are looking right now


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Vulcun was bad yesterday. Though considering this who summer split they should win.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

Vulcun got crushed by TSM so their morale is probably fairly low.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

so far this game is looking to be good

fcking xmithie man 

welp i hope this becomes an excellent bo3. the games have either been underwhelming or just complete stomps. so far it looks pretty even (adv to vul ofc.).


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2013)

this game is pretty insane so far


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Where were you yesterday Vulcun?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Where were you yesterday Vulcun?



This Vulcun wouldn't have beaten TSM lol.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 1, 2013)

Did Kiwi zhonyas that entire game?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

I only watched near the end, i think he used Ult 3 times but never used Zhonya


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL.

" C9 then chose Vladimir for that Zac"
>Vulcun at that moment chooses VLadimir."


----------



## Treerone (Sep 1, 2013)

Welp maybe next year DIG.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Why does Dignitas keep diving an Ahri?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

can someone tell vae to stop being a twat

tyvm


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> " C9 then chose Vladimir for that Zac"
> >Vulcun at that moment chooses VLadimir."



C9 chose Vlad against Zac yesterday.

Also Vae stop being a twat.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Chausie so easy to annoy.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

I know. That's what he said.

EDIT: lel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2013)

For the record, I absolutely agree Poppy is a perfectly viable pick in top lane.
Especially now that her counters: Olaf, Darius, Irelia are less popular to put it plain.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 1, 2013)

But Manny, you agree that _every_ champion is viable in solo queue.

Or so you said not long ago.

Not that I disagree.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 1, 2013)

yay vulcun at worlds, they played really nice today


----------



## Cronos (Sep 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chausie so easy to annoy.



why in the world would someone keep talking after so many lel's


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

If anyone has any idea how to build Poppy tho

Cause i see everyone building her differently
I've seen people have the following items as core (or follow up)
Triforce, Iceborn, Statikk, Hydra, IE, LW, Gunblade, BotRK, BT, Void, Maw...
Triforce core alright, but the rest, i am unsure of zzz

Also Zuna real talk



WAD said:


> For the record, I absolutely agree Poppy is a perfectly viable pick in top lane.
> Especially now that her counters: Olaf, Darius, Irelia are less popular to put it plain.



Sustained AP damage fucks Poppy though zzz
But no one plays Swain top l0l


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Now it's a fact. TSM chants are fuckin annoying to the players and they need sound proof booths.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 1, 2013)

hahahahhaha kobe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If anyone has any idea how to build Poppy tho
> 
> Cause i see everyone building her differently
> I've seen people have the following items as core (or follow up)
> ...



Triforce, Statik, Randuins or Frozen Heart if you want to be defensive, PD used to be really big on Poppy season two I don't know if it's better now if not go with IE, and GA. You can get Botrk instead of Statik too but I think statik benefits more than Botrk.

Anyways, what WAD is true. Since Darius, Irelia, and Olaf are weak the ones that really counter Poppy is Yorick, Renekton, Rumble, and maybe Nasus. I don't like her playstyle though so go for it.

Edit: I forgot to mention Vlad but I've had situational fights where I've won against Poppy and lose against Poppy as Vlad. And she's really susceptible to ganks cause she has no escape.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

i hate you vae

all i wanna do is talk


----------



## Chausie (Sep 1, 2013)

i fucking love playing quinn! damn she's awesome


----------



## Santí (Sep 1, 2013)

Fucking Vae lol


----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

wow

when was the last time an NA team looked as dominant as C9 within their own region?


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Meteos didn't die btw.

Imo they should try banning out meteos or banning out sneaky. Sneaky seems like the weakest link.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 1, 2013)

what a great game


----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

you can't ban out meteos though. 

you actually can't ban out c9.

i'd ban zyra, zac and perhaps the rumble doe.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Triforce, Statik, Randuins or Frozen Heart if you want to be defensive, PD used to be really big on Poppy season two I don't know if it's better now if not go with IE, and GA. You can get Botrk instead of Statik too but I think statik benefits more than Botrk.
> 
> Anyways, what WAD is true. Since Darius, Irelia, and Olaf are weak the ones that really counter Poppy is Yorick, Renekton, Rumble, and maybe Nasus. I don't like her playstyle though so go for it.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention Vlad but I've had situational fights where I've won against Poppy and lose against Poppy as Vlad. And she's really susceptible to ganks cause she has no escape.



Ya i went against a Vlad in my first game and i did lose, but more cause of my own misplays, missed like 3 very easy kills l0l (and later in the game despite lead he couldn't beat me cause Poppy)

But doesn't she have like abysmal wave clear
I thought Hydra was next. Or Botrk/Gunblade.
I do like Statikk but i feel like Poppy needs some sustain before that.
Thanks for the suggestion though

Also WT didn't play well at all that game


----------



## Treerone (Sep 1, 2013)

I actually missed Zuna's interview, went back and watched it and just wow. What a cocky little bastard. Hope to see Vulcun get smashed in worlds and Zuna have that smile wiped off his face.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

4N said:


> you can't ban out meteos though.
> 
> you actually can't ban out c9.
> 
> i'd ban zyra, zac and perhaps the rumble doe.



Meteos stopped playing Zac. Neither team banned it and no one picked Zac up. Jungle Zac isn't good anymore so he adapted into playing mostly Elise now. 

They tried to ban out Hai and it didn't work out :/ Lemonnation can also play either Thresh or Sona if Zyra is banned. Balls can play Shen/Vlad so we'll see how it goes.



			
				Gogeta said:
			
		

> But doesn't she have like abysmal wave clear
> I thought Hydra was next. Or Botrk/Gunblade.
> I do like Statikk but i feel like Poppy needs some sustain before that.
> Thanks for the suggestion though
> ...



I don't main Poppy so it was just a suggestion. I remember facing a poppy and she had that build. Pretty much wrecked and it was annoying as hell. I guess Hydra seems better.

Edit: Oh yeah and Nocturne.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Treerone said:


> I actually missed Zuna's interview, went back and watched it and just wow. What a cocky little bastard. Hope to see Vulcun get smashed in worlds and Zuna have that smile wiped off his face.



Cuz he talked shit like everyone else?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

> I don't main Poppy so it was just a suggestion. I remember facing a poppy and she had that build. Pretty much wrecked and it was annoying as hell. I guess Hydra seems better.



I see, thanks for all the help
I guess ill just go TF > Statikk > IE
Fuck carries


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Cuz he talked shit like everyone else?



What? lol. He talked down on dignitas. At least be honorable after you win. Trash talking is fine but kicking someone when they're down isn't cool.

I don't like dignitas at all but it was kind of a low blow.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

I didn't know bots could play ranked 5s.

No but seriously those have got to be the worst players I've ever met


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What? lol. He talked down on dignitas. At least be honorable after you win. Trash talking is fine but kicking someone when they're down isn't cool.
> 
> I don't like dignitas at all but it was kind of a low blow.



Didn'd Nien say Curse was easy peezy?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

You just beat a bunch of unrankeds and 1 silver iv.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

They seemed like bots.



My team sucks too though, they're all silver/bronze.

Except Elise, but he plays like one


----------



## αce (Sep 1, 2013)

if tsm loses say good bye to their world chances


----------



## αce (Sep 1, 2013)

> wow
> 
> when was the last time an NA team looked as dominant as C9 within their own region?



apparently you never watched season 2 TSM when they won 7 tournaments in a row
or world elite in early season 3


c9 isn't really comparable since this is only a single split that they've dominated


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

GG        C9


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

αce said:


> if tsm loses say good bye to their world chances



They are going to worlds though. Unless you mean that if they can't beat C9 they'll be wrecked.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

WT so inconsistent


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They are going to worlds though. Unless you mean that if they can't beat C9 they'll be wrecked.



He means they have no chance of getting out of group stages.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Didn'd Nien say Curse was easy peezy?



He did say the matches were easy peezy because of their confidence but he did give credit to Curse about their work beforehand. 

And poor Wildturtle. Meteos didn't die again. :c


----------



## Cronos (Sep 1, 2013)

wow c9 are really smart


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

I wonder how mad Regi is.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 1, 2013)

Mad enough to ragequit.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Cuz he talked shit like everyone else?



Trash talking and poking fun is one thing. Saying that your opponent could have been beaten even if you played like trash just because they didn't want you on their team is just classless. And it's not like he has anything to brag about when it comes to his individual play compared to others.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> I wonder how mad Regi is.





he just got outsmarted

and you know why ? because the entire team contributes to c9's strategies instead of regi just raging when he hears something other than his own oppinion


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

Is this a best of 5 series?


----------



## Cronos (Sep 1, 2013)

indeed it is my good man


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

So on reddit someone at pax got the chance for ironstylus to draw his fav champ.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

For the love of god, can't you guys put that in the spoiler's page? The image is so huge it just stretches my entire web page >_>


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Poor Terry


----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

αce said:


> apparently you never watched season 2 TSM when they won 7 tournaments in a row
> or world elite in early season 3
> 
> 
> c9 isn't really comparable since this is only a single split that they've dominated



if its pre s2 worlds, then yeah, i don't know.

though i disagree on it not being comparable. i'm speaking solely within the region (and over extended periods of time. they played like almost 30 games within 1 split). and no NA team dominated their own region like C9 has throughout either splits. people have constantly cited as 'oh hey, this patch will be their downfall.'

lolnope.

they adapted just fine.

i like that its not TSM dominating this time around. its good to see that its a newer team this time around thats laying the law on these teams. it shows that NA really is growing as a scene. hopefully it continues and we see a bunch of newer teams next year who can give C9 a run like how they've done this split.

though some of these challenger teams right now didn't give too much hope for believing i admit. :\


----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

and yes, OS, put that shit in fcking spoilers. like does really need to be said?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah man, does really need to be said?


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Fuck you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) it's already been done.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

C9 with a 5000 g lead.


EDIT: now 6000


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

Dafuq is regi doing


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

9000 at 20


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Regi please, farming with playful trickster when you have no vision.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

Reginald is just trying to give C9 the game


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Damn, regi doesn't even have zhonyas or lich.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

l0l i am not watching non stop
but when i do it' just wildturtle dying stupidly


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

GG C9.

TSM loses?

Dyrus LOL


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Damn that juke.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Hai so guud.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

GG C9 wins against TSM.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Dyrus tried so hard, but Regi and WildTurtle too heavy


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 1, 2013)

Dat stomp!


----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

so if TSM dominated this hard during s2.

and if C9 is dominating this hard during s3.

regionally spekaing that is.

what is the one constant here that enabled these teams to be such powerhouses? are patches and meta changes affect these teams so much? was tsm unable to adapt to future patch changes whereas c9 was perfectly able to?

im glad c9 won but such stomps are sad to watch. :\

but it gives more hope that they'll be able to compete worldwide because NA when compared with lets say Asia, is pretty low on that difficulty ladder.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Fuck you, TSM fans.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I saw xpecial cry


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah I think he was


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think I saw xpecial cry



He knows the Regi rage is coming


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

The team should rage @ Regi on how horrid he was.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

FUCK IF I KNOW.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> The team should rage @ Regi on how horrid he was.



B-But he's manager, coach, and friend. He's going through hard times

-Things TSM say

He should find someone to take his manager place or player spot. He clearly can't handle it.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think I saw xpecial cry





Vae said:


> He knows the Regi rage is coming



^^^^^^^^^^^ 

pretty much


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought it would be funny if C9 said "easiest finals of our lives" in contrast of what Regi did last year l0l But they're good friends.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't think they'd do that, they're pretty nice.

Also they're really good friends.

But it would've been nice to see.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

Meteos totally deserves that MVP.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 1, 2013)

Meteos MVP eh?


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I thought it would be funny if C9 said "easiest finals of our lives" in contrast of what Regi did last year l0l But they're good friends.



Lol and Scarra was crying iirc.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

[youtube]5CTw9phYBkc[/youtube]

LOL


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

lol you can hardly see it but Cyanide was the one backdooring.

It's unfortunate now that I see Oce as a mediocre mid compared to others and that he gets way too much love. Almost like current Voyboy.


----------



## αce (Sep 1, 2013)

so yeah
tsm isn't making it out of group stages

hopefully they get the same group as ozone though


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2013)

c9 Hai <3 man that was some gg


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2013)

this looks like weird psychopath hentai.



(yes i read the manga )


----------



## αce (Sep 1, 2013)

did xpecial really cry?
l0l



oh lord world finals is going to be entertaining


----------



## Shozan (Sep 1, 2013)

every fucking time i watch a game from TSM Reginald eyes seem smaller


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

[youtube]hBMjvLJAGsQ[/youtube]

I swear when he smiles and screams it's so annoying.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

αce said:


> did xpecial really cry?
> l0l
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Aren't they brothers? That is beyond gay.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2013)

4N said:


> wow
> 
> when was the last time an NA team looked as dominant as C9 within their own region?


You must not be familiar with the NA scene. 


4N said:


> if its pre s2 worlds, then yeah, i don't know.
> 
> though i disagree on it not being comparable. i'm speaking solely within the region (and over extended periods of time. they played like almost 30 games within 1 split). and no NA team dominated their own region like C9 has throughout either splits. people have constantly cited as 'oh hey, this patch will be their downfall.'
> 
> ...




Reading your posts gives me cancer sometimes Kyle.


αce said:


> so yeah
> tsm isn't making it out of group stages
> 
> hopefully they get the same group as ozone though



Dude every single one of your posts has been HATEONTSM.

You mad they rekt CLG after they went 0-4 against them in the split?

If CLG had gone to worlds instead they'd stand even less of a chance against the korean teams. I'm glad TSM is going to worlds because they obviously deserve to be there over all the other NA teams. 

uh, hate more?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2013)

I like how in my buddy list the number of C9 icons have increased. I do feel for TSM though but the matches against C9 seemed like they were on tilt after the first game. Did you watch yet Darth?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> You must not be familiar with the NA scene.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading your posts gives me cancer sometimes Kyle.



if you are going to refer to the past, just stop there.

no team in NA has been crushing teams within the region like C9 has this entire split for the year so far. again i ask, when was the last time you've seen an NA team as strong and as consistent as C9? if you are going to refer to TSM from last year, you might as well just stop because that alone says enough.

when you go 25-2 or 3 in a single split, you know something is up.

so im asking what is it that makes C9 so strong and dominant? apparently from ace's post, TSM were pretty damn strong last year then they faded out. Spring split was a lot more competitive and even between the teams, then C9 comes and washes away everyone in the summer.  like dafuq.

what sets them apart from other teams? how is it that they are able to remain so consistent? thats all that im asking.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

They are all top in challenger while some people are diamond 1.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

the gap between diamond 1 players and challenger isn't huge though.

as a majority off those spots in challenger aren't really reliant on lp anymore. in some cases you can stuck in diamond 1, at 99 points even winning those games and still earn 0 lp. like it really just depends on which spots are open but correct me if i'm wrong.

doublelift doesn't even really play solo q but no one can really argue his mechanical ability. see what i mean? i think they being in challenger has very little to do with why they are so dominant apart from the fact that they are all top players the region has to offer, but so are some of the other players from other teams.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

Difference is that they are all good in their own way. In other teams you have some or only 1 player worth a damn.

TSM is almost like them but they aren't as skilled in team fights
Dignigs mainly depend on Scarra or Crumbz.
CLG has a potential top team too but they need to practice more on their team work and maybe we'll see a new great CLG.
Vulcun same as TSM.
Curse has poor team fighting and no one in the team is that good compared to the others. 
Velocity and Coast are just lol.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I like how in my buddy list the number of C9 icons have increased. I do feel for TSM though but the matches against C9 seemed like they were on tilt after the first game. Did you watch yet Darth?



Yeah I watched the set. They were some pretty good games although Game 3 was relatively onesided. 

Was hoping for Dig to put up more of a fight against Vulcun as well but that set seemed onesided too.

I'm pretty satisfied with the 3 teams going to worlds. C9, TSM, and Vulcun all deserved it and I hope they do well against the international teams.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

i guess thats true OS, about each team having somethign they are good at.

i just don't get how a team can be so dominant though. like after the 1st game of the finals today, the rest of them were just sad imo. like i lost interest after the 2nd one. :\


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

They are just over all better in skill and teamfights. Their jungler is also above NA levels and their support theory crafts.

Meteos is most likely too why they are so dominant. Since he does a good job controlling the laning phase for his team they make it to their team fighting.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

"Meteos is shit" - Saint 2013


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

Where did he say that?


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like the character in the bottom of that pool party poster is apparently a sneak peek at a new champ. 

Source: some guy on reddit claiming he talked to morello and ezreal about it.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

Makes sense. Could be Vi's sister.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Looks like the character in the bottom of that pool party poster is apparently a sneak peek at a new champ.
> 
> Source: some guy on reddit claiming he talked to morello and ezreal about it.



Oh wow I joked about that to 4n too lol.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 2, 2013)

the finals were better than i expected tbh, game one and two were very well played by both tsm and c9, game 3 was just regi crumbling thus tsm crumbling


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I like how in my buddy list the number of C9 icons have increased. I do feel for TSM though but the matches against C9 seemed like they were on tilt after the first game. Did you watch yet Darth?



I didn't pay much attention but from what i could deduce, WT was extremely inconsistent and made the most mistakes. Regi also fucked up big time in game 3. I do think however that C9 still would've won even without those issues TSM had.

Also it was mentioned some time ago but i do agree that a lot of the pro players in NA can't even speak infront of a camera. Not just talking about that C9 interview with Lemon and Balls, but in general a lot of people seem to just get very anxious and become unable to form a proper sentence.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Not everyone can be comfortable in front of a big crowd.

I've never had any issues with it but most people I know are scared of speaking in front of a big crowd, especially if you know there's more people watching at home.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Some people on facebook who claim C9 are going to win worlds.

Talk about being ignorant


----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

> Dude every single one of your posts has been HATEONTSM.



go on....



> You mad they rekt CLG after they went 0-4 against them in the split?




yes, actually. was this rhetorical because it was pretty obvious...



> If CLG had gone to worlds instead they'd stand even less of a chance against the korean teams. I'm glad TSM is going to worlds because they obviously deserve to be there over all the other NA teams.



NA stands 0 chance against koreans anyways so I would have preferred the team that isn't full of a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



> uh, hate more?



its funny because
you're mad
that im mad

or you wouldn't have responded





> if you are going to refer to the past, just stop there.
> 
> no team in NA has been crushing teams within the region like C9 has this entire split for the year so far. again i ask, when was the last time you've seen an NA team as strong and as consistent as C9? if you are going to refer to TSM from last year, you might as well just stop because that alone says enough.
> 
> ...




lol dude tsm was more dominant than c9 in season 2 if we're comparing
like, yeah, c9 cruised through playoffs but TSM was playing like a bunch of CLG players in the finals and they played dig in the semi's

l0l

during the split they did amazing against the bottom teams + dig and CLG but they should have lost 3 games to Vulcun, but Vulcun threw one of them worse than any throw i've seen this season


season 2 TSM would have never dropped a game to the second best team at the time, CLG, and even Dignitas when Dig was the second best team come the NA regionals



it's not that complicated really
they have good team fighting, decision making, a good jungler (which is even more important in season 3) and focus on objectives which is how the game is supposed to be played. c9 isn't really that impressive to me to be honest. their laning phase and level 1 strats always seem to be subpar to me. a combination of having better meta understanding and shot calling makes them prevail.

c9 never really gets ahead until the snowball happens at first or second dragon


it's less impressive imo than what world elite was doing earlier this year
their strategies weren't even good, they were just dominating everyone on mechanical ability alone


----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

> Some people on facebook who claim C9 are going to win worlds.
> 
> Talk about being ignorant



im expecting 2 korean teams, 1 Chinese team and an EU team to make it out of group stages. Yes, I changed my mind about the EU thing. Gambit is too clutch and there's 3 EU teams in group stages. If they don't get out then lol. 

So if they get the EU team they have a chance of making it to semi's. In fact, they have a chance if its a chinese team since they throw harder than dignitas sometimes.

If they draw a Korean team they are going to get shut down harder than TSM did.











Does anyone not remember how hyped TSM was coming into worlds? They just stomped all over CLG and Dignitas. And all the pros were saying Dignitas was going to smash TSM. Then Reginald shat all over Scarra's face and the game was pretty much over at that point. People said they had a chance

Got 0-2'd.


The Azubu Frost of last years finals would get demolished by this years Korean teams (because they had Woong as ADC l0l). In fact, the current CJ Frost team would shit all over the Azubu Frost team of last year if we lived in some twilight zone where that was possible. And they finished fourth (And got lucky they didn't draw KTB in the first round of the quarter finals)


----------



## Bioness (Sep 2, 2013)

Make sure to vote


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

No Doa and MonteChristo at worlds.

Confirmed


----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know how anyone can stand joe miller and rivington


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think Joe is that bad, but Rivington gets so much shit wrong it's annoying to watch.


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2013)

I can actually tolerate Rivington now that he's paired with Kobe

He still gets a lot of shit wrong, but they're very entertaining together


And he gets way less shit wrong than he used to
dear god s1 and s2 rivington


----------



## Treerone (Sep 2, 2013)

Not surprising about DoA and Monte. 

Only caster I can't stand is Jatt. I can stand the others when I'm watching either LCS.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

What...?

Jatt is the only good LCS caster aside from Kobe


----------



## Cronos (Sep 2, 2013)

αce said:


> I don't know how anyone can stand joe miller and rivington



THIS

i fucking hate joe


----------



## Cronos (Sep 2, 2013)

jatt is the best caster except for maybe monte

jatt kobe phreak and monte are the top 4 casters currently, in no order


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll have to disagree with Phreak, he gets a lot of things wrong that he shouldn't get wrong considering he's good at the game.

I also hate his puns.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 2, 2013)

Not say Jatt doesn't know what he's talking about, I just can't stand him for some reason.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2013)

I like phreak but just cause I think he's entertaining


----------



## Maerala (Sep 2, 2013)

I like Jatt.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

On reddit:

Locodoco leaves Najin W Shield, yet to announce plans.

Also fuck that Doa and Monte should cast some of it.



			
				Ace said:
			
		

> Does anyone not remember how hyped TSM was coming into worlds? They just stomped all over CLG and Dignitas. And all the pros were saying Dignitas was going to smash TSM. Then Reginald shat all over Scarra's face and the game was pretty much over at that point. People said they had a chance
> 
> Got 0-2'd.
> 
> ...



I think all the pros say Dig is going to smash TSM because the pros didn't like TSM back then. (If I remember). Dig played mostly the poke comp in season 2 and TSM just countered it aka "Easiest finals of our lives". TSM last year was more dominant than C9 at the time because they won more than just NA teams. The only teams they would lose to are the Koreans. If I remember from Gamecribs, regi claims both Dyrus and Oddone did not prepare and would rather do something else than focus on winning. And Dyrus leaking strategies was stupid too.

Everyone thought Frost was going to win. People expected the koreans to win and TPA were the underdogs. Then what happens? Frost got demolished. As of now though there is going to be 3 korean teams joining instead of 2 so the threat is bigger. I want at least this year to be better than last year because last year was stupidly embarrassing for NA. (0-3 for dig, 1-2 for clg, and 0-2 for tsm). 

C9, Vul, and TSM are the best of NA and I'm glad they're going because maybe they'll do better than last year. It'll be harder for them since the koreans are so dominant but I don't want to count these guys out yet. I'm not sure about the EU scene though, still iffy about why they like Aatrox >_>


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Pretty sure it was mentioned on Gamecribs that everyone on the team were too busy fucking around with their girlfriends and didn't prepare properly.

Wasn't just Dyrus and TheOddOne.


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2013)

Vae, do you just hate all play by play casters?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pretty sure it was mentioned on Gamecribs that everyone on the team were too busy fucking around with their girlfriends and didn't prepare properly.
> 
> Wasn't just Dyrus and TheOddOne.



Eh well I only remember Regi calling those two out.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

How can anyone hate Phreak? Jokes too op.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

i don't mind deman at worlds. he really adds a lot of flavor and energy to his casts but its annoying as fuck when he doesn't know something he should or forget.   then it becomes cringe.

meh, joe miller is ok.

im glad jatt will be casting at worlds however. jatt and phreak's duo cast of last year s2 world finals was what got me into league and helped me understand the game a bit more so i'll always have a soft spot for that pair.

i would have liked to see monte cast at worlds though. from what games i've seen of him cast, he just seems like a very insightful (his grilled interview was pretty neat to watch) person who really understands his stuff and doesn't seem at a lost like some of the regular casters are sometimes.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

play by play casting is fine, but you can't have two play by play casters at the same time
dumbing down the game isn't very fun

this is a situation where dota 2 is clearly better






also in regards to worlds

Koreans just played against each other in the hardest tournament in the world and there is ANOTHER regional tournament coming up. And Najin Sword has had all the time in the world to prepare for the playoffs. The fact that Flame knew about c9 despite not watching NA *at all* speaks to the level of analysis and coaching coming out of Korea. This is a region who thinks NA is weak but their coaching staff is still taking them into consideration. Najin Sword should have bans and picks down for every team currently expected to go to Worlds.

If you want an example of spectacular coaching look at SKT1. Their coach turned around that series completely by making them play pick comps from game 3 onwards against KTB since he completely figured out their siege strategy after the first 2 games. Ryu got pubstomped once faker knew exactly what he was going to do.


Also, Ozones coaching tailored their strategy specifically to fuck Flame and Ambition while Dandy_ literally_ just chased Helios around the map. They gave no fucks about Cpt Jack. Imp pretty much confirmed it in his grilled interview. Yes that was monumental because _no one_ knew how to counter a deep freeze strategy (hence Blaze's 13 game win streak, which is still unmatched) until Dade came into the finals and just demolished everyone.

Dandy also made it so that Flame had 0 help because he was out jungling Helios so goddamn hard.






Alex Penn is good but he has his a big task ahead of him if he wants to out mind game an entire coaching and analysis staff team. TSM is fucked since they are probably the easiest team to scout against they just do it so well that hardly any NA teams can counter it. This Dyrus top lane Karthus is going to get abused harder than Flame did in the finals of OGN spring. Vulcun is fucked since Zuna is going to get aboslutely demolished by Piglet, Imp and Pray. 

I also find it funny that the three best ADC's in Korea are most likely all going to worlds. Coincidence?


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

4N said:


> i don't mind deman at worlds. he really adds a lot of flavor and energy to his casts but its annoying as fuck when he doesn't know something he should or forget.   then it becomes cringe.
> 
> meh, joe miller is ok.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Deman is cool. Even if he does make some mistakes he has the energy along with Quickshot.

I also understand why people don't like jatt so much. He lacks the charisma like the other casters. 

And idk why people think Monte could be casting it. He doesn't work for League.


----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

okay then hire him for worlds
problem solved


or they could have just done an analysis desk like they did at the international for dota 2
if you don't want analysis in game they can just have it afterwards


im pretty disappointed in riot
i thought they'd at least bring him in for korean and chinese games


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

I TOLD YOU 4N. Even though I joked it's Vi's sister, that might be true actually.



			
				Ace said:
			
		

> Alex Penn is good but he has his a big task ahead of him if he wants to out mind game an entire coaching and analysis staff team. TSM is fucked since they are probably the easiest team to scout against they just do it so well that hardly any NA teams can counter it. This Dyrus top lane Karthus is going to get abused harder than Flame did in the finals of OGN spring. Vulcun is fucked since Zuna is going to get aboslutely demolished by Piglet, Imp and Pray.
> 
> I also find it funny that the three best ADC's in Korea are most likely all going to worlds. Coincidence?



I am curious as to why they would run top lane Karthus. I mean TSM really likes Karthus but it never made sense to me. I guess the idea of just farming in top lane and then just use your ult whenever it's needed. But it's a weak strategy if you can just bully Karthus. Top lane is easier to zone with than Mid lane (imo)


----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

also a lot of people don't like jatt because of that one time he cheated in a tournament against CLG by ghosting
but that's probably only like 5 people 
no one remembers that


----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

oh sorry not clg
was it CDE

i dunno

anyways here


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

hotshot believes c9 can do well against the koreans.

if they make it past laning phase.

inb4koreajunglerspitchatentbotlane :c


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

αce said:


> oh sorry not clg
> was it CDE
> 
> i dunno
> ...



that's it? Was just watching recently top 10 shockers of fifa world cup and one of the things mentioned was that english players played for the irish and that wasn't the shocker.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

Monte won't be casting at Worlds but he will be a one of the guests at the analysis desk so we will see him on stream if only for a short time.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 2, 2013)

omg so exciting


----------



## Santí (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't trust the red with a Teeto avatar, blatant scumbag flag.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> Vae, do you just hate all play by play casters?



No, the casters I like are Monte, Doa, Jatt, Kobe, Deman(thought sometimes he annoys me), Joe and Qu1cksh0t.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

He used to have a Vi avatar if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Yeah, Deman is cool. Even if he does make some mistakes he has the energy along with Quickshot.
> 
> I also understand why people don't like jatt so much. He lacks the charisma like the other casters.
> 
> *And idk why people think Monte could be casting it. He doesn't work for League.*



Nor does Joe Miller, Sjokz, and Jason Kaplan, they all work for ESL yet they're going to worlds.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Monte won't be casting at Worlds but he will be a one of the guests at the analysis desk so we will see him on stream if only for a short time.



Where did you hear this? Pretty sure people asked for it but I can't find anything confirming it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, Chausie took my advice on the cat name 

I am da best.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Where did you hear this? Pretty sure people asked for it but I can't find anything confirming it.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

[youtube]aucS5hgx1Ec[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank god, I'll love seeing him at the analyst desk.

Sure, I'd rather have him casting with Doa but that's just because I like their casting, though I can imagine the fact that they stray from LoL subjects to other things sometimes wouldn't be okay for worlds.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Nvm on Jason Kaplan btw, he's not going to worlds nor is he casting Season 4.

But the point still stands, Sjokz and Joe are both ESL.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

Jason Kaplan won't be casting S4?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

I always felt sorry for him, every other caster seemed to bully him.

But yeah, his casting wasn't that great.

On another note, my OGN sub ran out and regionals is around the corner, I've lent my twitch acc to a lot of people here, anyone feel like being a nice guy, subbing to OGN and letting me watch regionals in HD?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, Chausie took my advice on the cat name
> 
> I am da best.



Well, it is just a male version of what i'd have called him if he were female. which i didn't even realise, so i am very thankful that you pointed it out!

He is currently fast asleep after having a bit of food


Vae said:


> Nvm on Jason Kaplan btw, he's not going to worlds nor is he casting Season 4.
> 
> But the point still stands, Sjokz and Joe are both ESL.




sjokz is esl even?

does no one else find it odd that they paid for sjokz, who even works for a different company, to go over to the USA from Belgium to host at pax? like, there no equivalent in the country?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

They used to have Rachel but no one is as good as sjokz IMO.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> I always felt sorry for him, every other caster seemed to bully him.
> 
> But yeah, his casting wasn't that great.
> 
> On another note, my OGN sub ran out and regionals is around the corner, I've lent my twitch acc to a lot of people here, anyone feel like being a nice guy, subbing to OGN and letting me watch regionals in HD?



I'm going to sub it to OGN since I always fall asleep on it and I rather watch the vods but you never let me borrow your twitch account -_-

Just watch it 480p.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

there are other female hosts they probably could have used like Rachel Seltzer, but Sjokz is just so massively popular I guess she was their first pick. Nobody in NA was complaining that's for sure.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm going to sub it to OGN since I always fall asleep on it and I rather watch the vods but you never let me borrow your twitch account -_-
> 
> Just watch it 480p.



You never even asked me for it you idiot


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> You never even asked me for it you idiot



I asked for it twice. And you said why should I ? So I just dropped the subject because it was clear you weren't going to let me borrow it. Even after I said please.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't remember this.

Oh well.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like something Vae would say. 

What a scumbag.


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Not everyone can be comfortable in front of a big crowd.
> 
> I've never had any issues with it but most people I know are scared of speaking in front of a big crowd, especially if you know there's more people watching at home.



ya public speaking is a fear shared by many.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

So I can still access the OGN vods, maybe I'll be able to watch in HD anyway.

Who knows.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

Wat. Poppy > Trynd. That stupid passive anyways just makes all of your crits useless.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wat. Poppy > Trynd. That stupid passive anyways just makes all of your crits useless.



That's what he said.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

Why would anything think Trynd's ult is a counter to Poppy then.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

Why is Jax so based?


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

Meteos died 29 times in 28 games. 

Damn. That's impressive.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why would anything think Trynd's ult is a counter to Poppy then.



Cause Poppy uses the Ult to isolate targets so as with the intention to burst them down. Trynd's Ult negates burst.

My point was that, THAT aspect is irrelevant.




Original Sin said:


> Why is Jax so based?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Meteos died 29 times in 28 games.
> 
> Damn. That's impressive.



Then you have the regionals in which he only died 1 time out of 5 games.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Then you have the regionals in which he only died 1 time out of 5 games.



He died 1 time to dignitas game 1 and 3 times to dignitas game 2. Then only died 1 time to TSM so a total of 5 deaths in 5 games.

Still impressive.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Going to get Victorious Elise no matter what.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> He died 1 time to dignitas game 1 and 3 times to dignitas game 2. Then only died 1 time to TSM so a total of 5 deaths in 5 games.
> 
> Still impressive.



Oh


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Which gaming mouse do you guys use? Or accessories?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

i use a razer deathadder. very pleased with it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

I was thinking of getting this:


----------



## Chausie (Sep 2, 2013)

i use a mouse i got for a tenner

it's blue, so i like it


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Logitech MX518, keeping it classy.

Best mouse I've ever tried, old as fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Though the MX518 isn't even sold anymore, I've had it for 6+ years, still works like a charm.

Logitech G400 is basically the same mouse though, I've heard it's a bit worse but who cares, I recommend it since MX518 ain't for sale anymore.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

thats actually pretty neat

would buy but i already have a good mouse and i'm spending some cash on getting a new comp set up so yah.


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2013)

Sharkoon Fireglider here

Love it, excellent mouse


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Razer mice are shit, avoid them like the plague.

Honestly, mice like that are only good for MMO games, they get uncomfortable and you want a mice that is good quality, durable and comfortable to use.

GET THE G400 OR DIE.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know what the hell this is but it's wireless and I'm pretty sure I've spent more on batteries than on the actual mouse.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Everyone is varied here


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2013)

>wireless mouse


GET OUT


wireless a shit


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Wireless is the most useless piece of shit ever, waste of money.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Titty, the MX518 was a fucking legendary mouse, every gamer who knows shit about computer accessories has tried it and loved it.

G400 is the successor to it, pls, check it out.

It's guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't buy it. 

Financial dependence OP. I should become a streetwalker.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, I will. Already added it to my Amazon wishlist


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Good man


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

So apparently the MX518 has 2 copies left on Amazon.

It's 110 dollars though, not worth when the G400 is like 50-60


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

I think I'm going to get the newer model for the G400.


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2013)

I think my Fireglider was only 20 euros, and I really like it


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

What's the newer model? Link me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

I never liked those little gap things, no idea what to call them.

Always seemed uncomfortable to me though.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2013)

Best mouse NA fuck da haters.


----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

random new room selfie


those one piece legs tho


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Hell no Hady.

Hell fucking no.

Razer mice are shit, I repeat, Razer mice are shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Ace are you a woman?

So many pair of shoes.

Real men only need 2 pair, 1 for daily shit and 1 for fancy stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Also wtf, you're wearing sandals with socks?


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2013)

ahahahahahah


socks and sandals



top fucking lol


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sorry Ace but really


come the fuck on


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuck I wanted to neg for sandals and socks but I have to spread cause I negged him recently.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

wat

open toe with socks is legit

damn europeans with no sense of style.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

and razer mice are shit?

wat vae.

been using razer for more than half of a year. i find them quite nice, ty very much. very satisfied with my deathadder.


----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

so much hate tho


----------



## αce (Sep 2, 2013)

l0l
multiple shoes required

one for running
lebrons
pumas
steve madden's


----------



## Chausie (Sep 2, 2013)

αce said:


> random new room selfie
> 
> 
> those one piece legs tho



isn't it a bit impractical to have your shoes in the middle of the room


----------



## Maerala (Sep 2, 2013)

Every time a picture of one of us is posted it spawns pages of criticisms.

pls


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Criticize now, every1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2013)

I got no criticisms on my pics because I got mad swag. 
Even duckfacing with a stuffed duck I got the moves like Jag.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't neg WAD atm


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

dis wad gai

rhyming in every post

someone make me butter toast


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2013)

Also you guys are crazy sandals with socks is that good good yo.
Walk comfortably outside without getting wrecked by mosquitos doe.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 2, 2013)

We're not in Cuba anymore, the mosquitoes are gone.


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2013)

I never hate on pics normally



but socks and sandals is just too much


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

^ (use bro) with socks and sandals.

This world, why do I even live on it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2013)

Adrian, I live 10 minutes from the Everglades.
They're never gone, peeps chuggin' dem haterades.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

If I ever meet WAD IRL I'm going to punch him in the face.

Even if he stops with these rhymes, he's still getting a punch to the face.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 2, 2013)

We should do something next summer. 

Meet-up @ Ace's new flat.


----------



## Santí (Sep 2, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Every time a picture of one of us is posted it spawns pages of criticisms.
> 
> pls



I eventually took down pics of me on Skype because foreign kept sending me sexual messages.



Vae said:


> ^ (use bro) with socks and sandals.
> 
> This world, why do I even live on it.



Fuck you, it's over 90 degrees Fahrenheit here everyday and mosquitoes are a huge issues. It's too hot for shoes, and mosquitoes will fucking TEAR YOUR FEET UP if you don't wear socks.

Socks and Sandals is the way to go.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2013)

If Vae tried to punch me in the face that would be just so much win.
He'd shatter his knuckles and snap his wrist just hitting my chin.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol, pussy ass Santi.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

wad

pls

wad


----------



## Santí (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, we ^ (use bro) have lots of shoes for lots of different outfits/occasions.

St00pid eurofags.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

I have 2 pairs of shoes, Gucci Sneaks and Nikes.


----------



## Santí (Sep 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also you guys are crazy sandals with socks is that good good yo.
> Walk comfortably outside without getting wrecked by mosquitos doe.



This guy understands my 3rd world struggle before I even have to share it.



Maerala said:


> We're not in Cuba anymore, the mosquitoes are gone.



For you, maybe.

If you were to stay outside the door of my apartment for 1 hour you'll hear me clap the air at least 20 times.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2013)

Pretty sure I would thrash anyone here in a fight just saying.
I'll buy plane tickets and meet you up one day, ain't playing.
My dream is to travel the seven continents of the world so it's not even out of my way.
Just gotta sign a waiver if you get knocked the f*** out you won't press charges, okay? :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2013)

WAD is Vae's counterpick.
So is a light breeze though, trick.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Please WAD, I'm pretty sure Kyle would whoop your ass.

Also, I'm not exactly scared of you, so come right at me


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> Pretty sure I would thrash anyone here in a fight just saying.
> I'll buy plane tickets and meet you up one day, ain't playing.
> My dream is to travel the seven continents of the world so it's not even out of my way.
> Just gotta sign a waiver if you get knocked the f*** out you won't press charges, okay? :33



Come at me


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

wat

im just a gentle soul

leave me out


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Gentle soul.

Joins the army.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2013)

I've never seen Kyle, don't wanna diss but probably not.
Seen Fate? I'm a berserker I can tank every shot.
Anyways enough smack talk I'm heading down to the pool.
Y'all stay scrawny and sickly, everyone else be cool.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

I wish WAD was back on drugs and raging all the time.

It was more bearable than all these shitty rhymes.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

That is mean...


----------



## Maerala (Sep 2, 2013)

Is Naomi a legitimate Diamond I player or did she get boosted?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

She legit hit Diamond alone, she was a Siren.

SIRENS ARE GOOD.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

For the quick drug talk, why is Macklemore so based?

[youtube]fvDQy53eldY[/youtube]


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

I need to know where Bioness' set comes from lmao


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2013)

Vae that avatar is disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

That's the point


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Incredible.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

It's his fetish.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

meteos ama (hasn't answered anythingyet)

time to get my bag of chips and bottle of soda.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone wanna duo? NA.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 2, 2013)

I see that this is still very LoL intensive.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 2, 2013)

well, it is a LoL thread


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2013)

Pretty sure he was being sarcastic, that's my guess.
Ey Vae, why you gotta stress? Under duress?
People who are so disapproving and critical of others life choices are usually depressed.
Or repressed, oh well I've been blessed ain't gonna be hard-pressed.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2013)

WAAADD

DAAAMMIIT

PLZ LEAVE THAT REHAB ASAP

THESE RHYMES


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

So nobody wants to duo later?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> Pretty sure he was being sarcastic, that's my guess.
> Ey Vae, why you gotta stress? Under duress?
> People who are so disapproving and critical of others life choices are usually depressed.
> Or repressed, oh well I've been blessed ain't gonna be hard-pressed.



oh ye, i forgot sarcasm existed

4n, just give up, there is no point. learn to embrace the rhyme. 

i have had to.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sorry. I forget sarcasm is hard to express on the internet. 

There should be an inbuilt voice option or something xD Or I could use a meme but I'm too lazy to look for it.

Is anyone here going to attend World's?


----------



## Santí (Sep 2, 2013)

WAD, you and I need to 1v1 in LoL.

Why we have yet to do so is beyond me.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Sometimes this game gives me cancer.

Just finished a ranked game where the enemy Cait was Legendary, I did my job as Ez and killed Udyr/Lee/Gragas but I couldn't touch Cait.

Meanwhile we have a Nocturne, Ahri and Cho who all fail to kill Cait, and they have the balls to tell me I didn't do my job correctly?

Fuck these bitches, also I got chased down mid by Udyr and Blitz half the map, eventually Udyr catches me with a stun, Blitz hooks and I get stun locked.

What does Cho say? ''You wasted your E, you gotta save it for the hook''
''I can't avoid using it, Udyr will fuck me if he gets the stun off''
''I'd Q if he got close''

I got Udyr stunned, no Cho Q anywere.

Bull
fucking
shit.

Fuck this I'm going to bed rant over.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 2, 2013)

"the game feels pretty balanced to me right now so nothing comes to mind immediately as "super over-powered" because most champions that are strong in one area also lack in another area to allow for counter play. That being said, *zac and zed are still probably too strong* overall."

-Meteos


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2013)

One more month and I'm all yours baby doll.
Can you vanquish me by going balls to the wall?


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2013)

Zed is balanced. Leave him the fuck alone. Takes effort now to kill.


----------



## Santí (Sep 2, 2013)

....Zed is overpowered?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2013)

Zed is fine, I can handle him with Shyvana.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Support Sona can win you games in ranked.

Going to grind her so much soon.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 2, 2013)

Zed is strong, not OP.


----------



## Santí (Sep 2, 2013)

^Basically what I was thinking.

His laning can be a bit of a pain of an ass if you can't bully and abuse the fuck out of him in the first 3 lvls (because his damage and sustain are virtually non-existent) and if you let him push you to tower... Then by the gods all hell breaks lose.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Sep 3, 2013)

damage non-existant? wat.

at lvl 3 is when you should be wary of him. especially if he has red pot start.


----------



## Santí (Sep 3, 2013)

I abused and chunked him too badly at lvl 1 and 2 to even worry about him at lvl 3.


----------



## Santí (Sep 3, 2013)

Granted, I only top with three champions and one of them has an OP lvl 2 all-in while the other I think is a counter.


----------



## αce (Sep 3, 2013)

zac is op
and so is vayne


----------



## Guiness (Sep 3, 2013)

dandinh is pretty annoying right now

he is blaming his team because they can't follow up on his WW ultimates but he goes and chase and ults targets that are too far away, like real? and they are tanks most of the time. his ultimates end up throwing the game.

i usually like his stream but blaming his team for his shitty ultimates is pretty dumb. like seeing this from a streamer like himself is sad. :\


----------



## Santí (Sep 3, 2013)

Can't be half as bad as my WW ult on Rammus.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 3, 2013)

in other news, xerath is such a powerful champ.

can't wait to get enough ip to buy. 

how come no one plays him anymore?


----------



## Darth (Sep 3, 2013)

Because he's not that fun to play. 

Wait until he's reworked before you get him.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Granted, I only top with three champions and one of them has an OP lvl 2 all-in while the other I think is a counter.



Zed is much better mid, there's no reason to play him top.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Because he's not that fun to play.
> 
> Wait until he's reworked before you get him.



any idea on what is being reworked about him?


----------



## Darth (Sep 3, 2013)

You could always play him top if you want to run a double assassin comp with a mana hungry ap mid like ahri or diana.


----------



## Darth (Sep 3, 2013)

4N said:


> any idea on what is being reworked about him?



His entire kit. 

Last time I checked his ultimate was reworked into his W and his passive now not useless.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 3, 2013)

waaaatt


damn

if thats the case then i really should wait before i get him.


----------



## Darth (Sep 3, 2013)

the best question in the meteos ama on reddit 



> Once, I was watching your stream (you were playing Nocturne) and you got off a lot of good early ganks and became 4-0 with a good number of assists too. Then, my girlfriend walked in and asked why I always cared more about playing League than her. I tried to explain to her I wasn't playing but watching my favourite NA Jungler play, but she wouldn't have any of it. She took my keyboard and smashed it on the ground. Now I was pissed right so I told her that if she doesn't like it here she can go back to her coke-dealing ex-boyfriend for all I cared. Then she ran out crying and screaming and I sat back down in frustration. I haven't heard from her since and her friends are telling me to not talk to her again. I don't care though she was a bitch and I'm glad to be rid of her.
> So basically yeah w


----------



## Guiness (Sep 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> the best question in the meteos ama on reddit



yeah i read that like 10 mins ago.

that dude is fcking genius. loved the story.


----------



## Darth (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Sep 3, 2013)

Seems like we will have monte at worlds


----------



## Cronos (Sep 3, 2013)

yes, even if just on analysis desk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2013)

Kyle is the only one of you with testicular fortitude.
I expect him to carry on my dreams that couldn't be pursued.


----------



## Chad (Sep 3, 2013)

Today, I went against Teemo, and this Teemo decided to look up my stats. The Teemo started calling Bronze V and said that he was going to rape. But look how the match turned out.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 3, 2013)

Bogard said:


> Today, I went against Teemo, and this Teemo decided to look up my stats. The Teemo started calling Bronze V and said that he was going to rape. But look how the match turned out.



always a good feeling when you show people up, isn't it? particularly when it's a teemo!

nice one dude


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

All right Vae I like your avi now


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

As expected


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Wait wait wait wait
Do we get a free transfer at the end of the season or something?


----------



## Darth (Sep 3, 2013)

Uhm, no. Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Support is bullshitting me
I was asking if i were to transfer now and after a game be placed in Gold, what Border woud i have at the end of the season. Whether i would have to get Plat again to have such a border at the end of the seaon.

He tells me 2 things in the same fucking message



> If you are Platinum from EUNE and you will transfer to EUW, you will receive the Platinum Boarder.





> I suggest, much better to wait until season 3 ends then you can transfer your account to EUW.



Just what the hell Riot
I even told them after they sent me bullshit for the first time "give me a clear, concise, short answer"
3 fucking paragraphs of bullshit.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

They're saying that if you transfer you'll still have your highest achieved rating.

If you got Plat on a server, transfered and got Gold, you'd still get a Plat border.

It's not exactly hard to understand.


----------



## Darth (Sep 3, 2013)

Riot support seems to have trouble spelling.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 3, 2013)

And the second point you quote, gogeta, is prob meaning that if you don't want to risk it, even with the confirmation that they have given you, you could just wait until the end of the season to transfer.

or that is what that particular employee would do if that was his account?

looks like the point he is trying to get across is slightly scrambled when said in english.

unless he is hinting that transfer will open up for free, and doesn't wanna out right say it as he isnt allowed to(but there has been no news of this possibly happening)


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Well then my English sucks

I don't understand what he meant by that 2nd quote though. W/E though

Welp, i got a problem with my credit card anyway, but hopefully ill get it sorted out quickly.

EDIT :



Chausie said:


> And the second point you quote, gogeta, is prob meaning that if you don't want to risk it, even with the confirmation that they have given you, you could just wait until the end of the season to transfer.
> 
> or that is what that particular employee would do if that was his account?
> 
> ...



If it turns out they give out free transfer and i've decided to transfer before that
Oh, son.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2013)

So even if I were to continue sucking on NA and not get diamond at all.
I'll still get my border from EU when I was owning with every play and call.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Riot support seems to have trouble spelling.



the sentences seem a bit off anyway, despite the spelling. just someone who didn't learn english as a first language.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well then my English sucks
> 
> I don't understand what he meant by that 2nd quote though. W/E though
> 
> ...




don't worry, prob won't be. honestly just looks like someone who messed up on their english a bit when writing this message.

and why would they open up free transfers to euw? the server they have the most issues with as it is.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> So even if I were to continue sucking on NA and not get diamond at all.
> I'll still get my border from EU when I was owning with every play and call.



Now it just seems dumb, you totally don't deserve Diamond.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> don't worry, prob won't be. honestly just looks like someone who messed up on their english a bit when writing this message.
> 
> and why would they open up free transfers to euw? the server they have the most issues with as it is.



Well EUNE is dying
In such a shitty shitty state atm

Many more people were on west in the begining anyway
Then Turkey and Russian servers opened up

When you meet the same people in normals like many times over the course of a few days
Something is wrong

So maybe they want to close it? Yeah it's stable but thats cause no one is there to cause issues.

Also,

[YOUTUBE]0NBFAmO2_4M[/YOUTUBE]

And i already wanted Woad King
Thanks Riot. Thanks a bunch


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Yay Vae changed his avatar 

Edit: Taken from the comments

"Now we need the Michael Jarvan Skin"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2013)

Vae, did you know I respect 4N's opinion more than your own?
You're just some nerdy emo Swede whose scars are easily shown.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

Huehue


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2013)

In before "blah blah drug addict" because that's the only ammunition you got.
But I've still fixed that, and am doing well now, so what else you got?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Huehue





WAD said:


> In before "blah blah drug addict" because that's the only ammunition you got.
> But I've still fixed that, and am doing well now, so what else you got?


----------



## αce (Sep 3, 2013)

im glad wad is off drugs
let him do what he pleases


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Going to grind myself out of Bronze, to Gold before Halloween.

I still have 5v5 and 3v3 I can do.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm gonna miss Ragedinio.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

2 other people said top in blind pick
I decided to be an ass and instalocked and said top

And they just switched
I dodged that was just too evil


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2013)

According to Reddit, woong is coming out of retirement


----------



## Chausie (Sep 3, 2013)

it's not even been 2 weeks and we are due a new thread


----------



## Cronos (Sep 3, 2013)

it's because of my presence, people are attracted to this thread more


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

The original comic was k. Not a fan of the Ahri x Thresh.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

Woong coming back?

As a top laner?

Damn, lets see if he can return to his old form and become a world class top laner again.


----------



## αce (Sep 3, 2013)

poor woong got overshadowed by fantasystar (reapered) when Blaze won the first ever OGN spring
he was considered the best until Blaze ran through everyone. 

then he was overshadowed by Shy as a top laner when Frost won OGN Summer.


that feel must suck


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The original comic was k. Not a fan of the Ahri x Thresh.



Kind of ashamed to say, I'm one of the guys that bought Zed right after seeing Faker work his magic and well

First 2 games on Zed and.... how do people even lose on this champion... wth this guy is totally broken

I can see Zed getting the Khaz'ix treatment and just get nerfed to the ground.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

Woong will rise again and return to his rightful spot on the top of all top laners


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Kind of ashamed to say, I'm one of the guys that bought Zed right after seeing Faker work his magic and well
> 
> First 2 games on Zed and.... how do people even lose on this champion... wth this guy is totally broken
> 
> I can see Zed getting the Khaz'ix treatment and just get nerfed to the ground.



Shut your whore mouth.  It's sorta easy to counter Zed and he requires skill to use in top level.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 3, 2013)

What is there to say he'll return as a star top laner aftet not olaying it for a while? 

Also was he really that great of a top back when he used to solo lane?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

He was a legendary top laner before he went to ADC.


----------



## αce (Sep 3, 2013)

so like
people are now saying shut your whore mouth?
there is actually a funny story behind that 
only adrian knows it tho


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

Shut your whore mouth, Ace.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 3, 2013)

4N said:


> What is there to say he'll return as a star top laner aftet not olaying it for a while?



Fundamentals never go away.  And that goes for every competitive game.  He'll have to polish his game a bit to get back to where it was, but fundamentals alone will start him back at a point not far off from where he was.


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

Also, Nrated and Shacker left EG. Nrated is now analyst for Lemondogs.


----------



## Austin (Sep 3, 2013)

Meteos dies more in his stream than at lcs lmao


----------



## Austin (Sep 3, 2013)

and oh shit almost a new thread


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 3, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

